# What are your SAFE and UNSAFE foods?



## David

I'd like to create a collection of safe and unsafe foods for people that are just starting out on the IBD journey (and it may be useful for the veterans as well).  This idea is to create a list of safe and unsafe foods but since everyone is a little different, I'll then collate the responses and do a little statistical analysis so people can get a general idea of what is safe and unsafe for the majority.

*This thread will stay open to new responders, however, we are working to automate the system so we will not be manually adding any additional responses.*

Please respond to this thread with the following:

1.  If you have Crohn's, UC, or some other form of IBD
2.  A list of foods you KNOW (not just theorize) are unsafe for you.
3.  A list of foods you KNOW (not just theorize) are safe for you.

Thanks!

*Medical research into specific foods and ingredients*

*Foods/Ingredients to Avoid*
1.  Polysorbate-80 (a common ingredient in processed foods) - research

*Foods to eat*
1.  Broccoli - research
2.  Plantain - Research

*Member Submitted Data*

Please note I took the liberty of making judgment calls on various entries for more efficient grouping.  The below data should not be considered scientific nor is it in any way a guarantee that what is safe for others is safe for you and what is a trigger for others is a trigger for you.  These are simple guidelines people can utilize as they attempt to alter their diet.

As I collated these entries, one thing I noticed is that many people would put disclaimers such as, "Well pureed", "Well cooked" or "Chewed well".  So please ponder the importance of texture and density of food as you're trying to figure out what diet works best for you.

*Crohn's Disease*

*Number of Respondents*
26

*HIGH RISK FOODS*
Spicy foods - 11
Fried Foods - 10
Raw vegetables (includes salads) - 10
Dairy - 10
Tomatoes - 9
Popcorn - 8
Carbonated beverages (such as soda) - 7
Coffee - 7
Beef - 7
Bread (especially non white) - 6
Corn - 6
Seeds - 5
Legumes - 5
Nuts - 4
Onions - 4
Fast food - 4
Beer - 4
Alcohol - 4

*MODERATE RISK FOODS*
Red Wine - 3
Breakfast cereals - 3
Chinese Food - 3
Broccoli - 3
Orange juice - 3
Fruit (fresh) - 3
Chocolate - 3
Eggs - 2
Chicken - 2
Sweeteners - 2
Apples - 2
Potatoes - 2
Oranges - 2
Pork - 2
White Wine - 2
Ice Cream - 2
Indian Food - 2
Goat cheese - 2
Red pasta sauce - 2
Lettuce - 2
Wheat - 2
Cabbage - 2


*Be Cautious About The Following - Often Fall In High Risk Categories*
Acidic foods
Apple juice
Blue cheese
Butter
Caffeine
Capers
Cheese
Chili
Cider
Citrus Fruit
Cooked Vegetables
Corned beef
Eggplant
Fatty foods
Fried eggs
Fried onions
Fruit juice in cartons
Grapes
Gravy
Jelly beans
Kiwi Fruit 
Lager
Lamb
Leeks
Mandarins
Margarine
Mayonnaise 
Mushrooms
Oily Foods
Pasta
Peaches
Picked Items
Pork
Preserved Foods
Refined Sugars
Refried beans
Soy meats
Sprouts
Strawberries
Tomato Juice
Tomato products
Whiskey
Whole grain foods
Yeast



*LIKELY SAFE FOODS*
Breads (usually white) - 18
Pasta (usually white) - 14
Fish - 13
Chicken - 13
Rice (usually white) - 10
Mashed potatoes (especially Instant) - 6
Turkey - 6
Peanut butter (creamy) - 5
Yogurt - 5 
Bananas - 5


*Potentially Safe Foods - Use Caution*
Cheese - 4 (Caution - dairy products cause some people to trigger)
Crackers - 4
Beef (sometimes just steak) - (Caution - beef causes some people to trigger) - 3
Asparagus - 3
Melons - 3
Tea - 3
Potatoes - 3
Pasta sauces - 2
Organic honey - 2
Fruit (sometimes not citrus) - 2
Carrots - 2
Eggs - 2
Jello - 2
Coca-Cola (Caution - soda causes some people to trigger) - 2
Corn flakes (Caution - corn products cause some people to trigger) -2
Feta cheese - 2
Ramen noodles - 2
Ham - 2
Jam - 2
Milk Chocolate (Caution - chocolate cause some people to trigger)- 2
Cooked vegetables - 2


*May be safe - Use Extreme Caution*
Aged Cheese - (Caution - dairy products cause some people to trigger)
Almond Milk
Apples - (Caution - fresh fruit causes some people to trigger)
Avocado
Bacon
Black beans (Caution - legumes cause some people to trigger)
Blueberries
Boiled potatoes
Butter (Caution - dairy products cause some people to trigger)
Canned fruit
Canned vegetables
Cereal (Caution - breakfast cereals cause some people to trigger)
Chard
Chicken noodle soup
Chicken nuggets (Caution - fried/fast foods cause some people to trigger)
Clear alcohol (Caution - alcohol products cause some people to trigger)
Cream of wheat (Caution - wheat products cause some people to trigger)
Custard
Dates
Ensure
Fried potatoes (Caution - fried products cause some people to trigger)
Grapefruit juice
Green Tea
Herbs
Ice cream (Caution - dairy products cause some people to trigger)
Kraft Dinner
Lactose free milk
Lettuce (Caution - fresh vegetables cause some people to trigger)
Liquor (Caution - alcohol products cause some people to trigger)
Mayonnaise
Meatballs (Caution - beef products cause some people to trigger)
Oils
Olive oil
Peanuts (Caution - nuts cause some people to trigger)
Pears
Peppermint Tea
Popsicles
Pork
Rice Krispies
Roasted meats
Salami
Scrambled eggs
Spinach (Caution - fresh vegetables cause some people to trigger)
Starburst
Strawberries
Sugar (Caution - sweeteners cause some people to trigger)
Tomatoes (Caution - tomatoes cause some people to trigger)
Tortillas
Vegetables (peeled) (Caution - fresh vegetables cause some people to trigger)
V8
Vodka (Caution - alcohol products cause some people to trigger)
White Wine (Caution - alcohol products cause some people to trigger)


*Ulcerative Colitis*

*Number of Respondents*

2

*Unsafe Trigger Foods*

Dairy
Vinegar - 2
Spicy food
Orange soda
Ground pork
Mustard
Liquor

*Safe Foods*

Cooked vegetables
Rice
Tofu
Chicken
Ramen
Quinoa
Bananas
Applesauce


----------



## LtHuff

1. Crohns

2. Tomatoe Juice, A&W Root Beer

3.  White Bread, white pasta, fish

Haven't really been paying attention because some days it hurts when i eat a food on others its completely fine.  Makes me think that the food doesn't have as much to do with it as some may think.


----------



## rygon

1. Crohns

2. sweetcorn, popcorn, kiwi fruit, wholewheat bread, beer, whiskey, red wine, caffine

3. white bread, rice, fish, chicken, peppermint tea, green tea

Never really looked at the "ok" foods really, just concentrated on the foods I have to avoid (once bitten...).


----------



## KaLa

1. UC
2.  Dairy, vinegar (or things containing vinegar), mustard, liquor
3. Any type of cooked vegetables, rice, tofu, quinoa, bananas, applesauce, and fresh veggies (only when I'm not in a flare)


----------



## kiny

1. CD
2. Tomatoes (spagehetti sauce with tomatoes), Coca-Cola, spicy food
3. Fish, rice, bread


----------



## AndiGirl

1.  I'm a Crohnie

2.  popcorn, grapes, most raw vegetables with thick skins or plenty of fiber, pork, corn, some pickled items, many Mexican dishes (tears streaming down my face- it's so tasty!)

3.  White bread, rice, fish, chicken, ground beef, soft steak, halibut, salmon, yougart, blueberries, blended fruits, jello, pasta, most Norwegian food (it all seems to be bland)


----------



## semicolon306

1. Crohns and Colitis
2. Onions (very BAD - pain and blockages)
Dairy (Running to the rest room)
Chicken (if I do not chew it up well, causes a slowing in my system)
3. other then the ones above I am really not limited


----------



## Scifimom

1)Crohns

2)Green vegetables, nuts, seeds, whole grain foods, breakfast cereal, raw milk, instant coffee, peaches, strawberries, mandarines, oranges, legumes (all of them), sodas (all of them including coca cola) Corn, spicy food.

3)Rice, chicken, meatballs, pasta sauce (very well pureed), pasta, fish, custard, red meat of all kinds VERY Well cooked, boiled potatoes mushed potatoes, feta cheese, yellow cheese, yoghourt, Jello, Olive oil. 

I can tolerate some chocolate but if I eat a little extra I am doomed. I still have not figured out how I can eat dairy without any problem but Milk makes me go straight tothe bathroom. I can torelate almost all the herbs (like oregano, sweet paprica, basil, curcumin, mint, etc. I cook only with pure virgin olive oil but I live in Greece and almost everyone here does the same.


----------



## eilsew

1) Crohn's 

2) legumes-all except refried beans, all fried food, soy meats (I'm still learning, so there may be more that I'm just unsure of)

3) eggs, white pasta, white bread, white rice, creamy peanut butter, bananas, lactose free milk, almond milk, fish, corn flakes, grapefruit juice, v8, cheese, mashed potatoes, cake 

Great idea, I look forward to the results!


----------



## Astra

1. Crohns

2. Chinese food, Indian food, McDonalds, green veg, gravy, anything fried, steak, lamb, beef, pork, tomato, oranges, wholemeal bread, mushrooms, onions, red or white wine, lager, cider.

3. white bread, white rice, pasta, turkey, chicken, salmon, white fish, bananas, pears, apples, melon, carrots, Rice Krispies, Corn Flakes, eggs, bacon, potatoes, and vodka.


----------



## Grumbletum

1. Crohn's
2. Caffinated drinks, soft fizzy drinks, refined sugars, sweeteners, fruit juice in cartons, red meat, chocolate, cheese ( if melted ), anything with yeast, potatoes, pasta, apples, possibly wheat
3. bananas, strawberries, dates, other fruit ( peeled ), veg ( peeled ), home made natural yoghurt, honey, chicken, seafood

My OK to eat list is still a bit experimental and I think some food I can tolerate sometimes and other times they will aggravate. Think it depends on my state of inflammation - first flare and on Pred to try to get it under control.


----------



## blackest_francis

1. Crohn's

2. Milk, goat cheese, chili, refried beans, red pasta sauce, almost any fast food, breakfast cereal, white and wheat bread, beer, brown booze, corn and corn products, some Asian foods, potatoes, roast chicken, apples, apple juice.

3. Ice cream, milk chocolate, pork, ham, black beans, brown rice, white pasta, spinach, asparagus, grilled chicken, fish, shellfish, romaine lettuce, chard, tomatoes (raw), peanuts, peanut butter, clear booze (peppermint schnapps), ramen noodles, pho, steak.


----------



## MapleLeafGirl

1. Crohn's

2. Vegetables (lately any kind - either cooked or raw), beef, nuts & seeds

3. White bread, white pasta, kraft dinner, instant potatoes, saltines


----------



## tiloah

1. Crohn's
2. Broccoli, popcorn, lettuce.
3. Scrambled eggs, chicken nuggets, Coca-Cola, Ensure, Starburst.


----------



## micjac

1. Old Crohnie
2. Chinese food; spicy food, salads, fried foods, coffee (which I love!) some pasta sauces (depends on restaurant)  All non-white breads, beans, butter, 
3. Grilled chicken, white bread, instant mashed potatoes, popsicles, slush, well done hamburg,   Sometimes it just depends on the day... white wine (usually w/bubbles) 
Great idea!  I look forward to what people can tolerate...


----------



## Joleen23

1: Crohns Colitis
2: Dairy, Eggs, Mayo,Tomatoes
3: Mashed Potato, Salmon, Melon, White Bread, Ham, Asparagus, Carrotts


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I don't know if I'm allowed to participate, seeing as how I'm still undiagnosed, but I'll add mine in anyway.

1.  I've been given a placeholder diagnosis of "chronic non-specific enteritis" but I most likely have some form of IBD, just not sure what yet.

2.  Most dairy (everything except butter & ice cream), beef, pork, anything spicy (including milder spices such as garlic & taco seasoning), anything fried, nuts & seeds (including peanut butter - almond butter is okay though), alcohol, caffeine, carbonation, corn, oats, anything high-fiber or multi-grain.

3.  Baked chicken, baked fish, white rice, potatoes without skin, bananas, pasta, potato chips, crackers, eggs, white bread, mayonnaise, canned tuna, jell-o, small salads, broth-based soups, almond milk, goat cheeses, soy milk, tofu, mac & cheese from a box (powdered fake cheese is okay, real cheese is not).


----------



## StarGirrrrl

1)IBD not yet classified further.

(below before I got really bad and everything seems to upset me!)

2)Any form of tortilla chips/Doritos, fresh pineapple, multi grain crackers. Salad last thing with evening meal, likewise melted cheese. Raw carrots if eaten alone.

3)White bread rolls, 99% of the time and crisps/potato chips.

Not very helpful I know.


----------



## lalalina

1. Crohn's 
2. Tomatoes in any form (sauce, pizza, etc), eggplant, beer, soda, coffee, wheat bread, deep fried anything, greasy food, liquor, beans 
3. Cereal and white bread. 

I'm on Asacol HD 1900 MG 3 times a day


----------



## Bren

David said:


> I'd like to create a collection of safe and unsafe foods for people that are just starting out on the IBD journey (and it may be useful for the veterans as well).  This idea is to create a list of safe and unsafe foods but since everyone is a little different, I'll then collate the responses and do a little statistical analysis so people can get a general idea of what is safe and unsafe for the majority.
> 
> Please respond to this thread with the following:
> 
> 1.  If you have Crohn's, UC, or some other form of IBD
> 2.  A list of foods you KNOW (not just theorize) are unsafe for you.
> 3.  A list of foods you KNOW (not just theorize) are safe for you.
> 
> Thanks!


1. Crohn's
2. Alcohol, oil, Seeds, citrus, Coffee. Preserved foods. oo:
3. :thumleft:I only ever eat fruit "seperatley" as a snack, i have no problems digesting, no bloating No Pain. 
 Vegetables still slightly crispy (not boiled soft and squishy) are better for my digestion - No pain , no bloating.
Honey instead of sugar...
When really sick, i stick to bullion, clear liquids over 3-4 days. then start with soft foods like pasta and gradually build up to normal solids.

Hope this helps David. I still look for meal ideas. This is awesome, thanks.
:rosette2: Regards Brenda


----------



## ekay03

1) Crohns

2) eggs spicy food, fried food, alcohol, raw veggies, beef and raw fruit and popocorn

3) white bread, peanut butter, jam, turkey, crackers and cheese


----------



## Catherina

1) Crohns
2) spicy foods, tomatosauce, fried onions, anything with artificial sweeteners, taste enhancers, popcorn, cooked cabbage, sprouts etc. fruits with the skin, wine, margarine, milk, goat cheese, blue cheeses, orange juice, chocolate, leek, ice-cream, capers
3) white bread, all roasted meats, fried potatoes, roasted vegetables, raw vegetables (not too much and well chewed), whisky, liquers, tea, coca-cola, raw oil, butter, crackers, boiled potatoes, rice, spaghetti, yellow cheeses, feta-cheese, yoghurt, mayonaise, ham, salami, sweet and saltwaterfish and shellfish.


----------



## seaofdreams

I thought I knew what was definitely good for me and what wasn't but my symptoms have been all over the place lately so now I'm not so sure. I've been experimenting with an SCD eating plan over the past year or so and although it touts the evils of grains - I find white bread to be one of the only foods that definitely don't make me feel awful. This thread has come at a perfect time, I think it's time to really re-evaluate my diet.

1. Crohn's Disease

2. Fried eggs, chocolate, tomato and tomato-based products, corn and corn-derived products, acidic foods and juices, ice-cream & anything overly greasy.

3. White bread, herbal teas, bananas & white meat.


----------



## raeleene7

Thanks David for even thinking of making a list for us- newbies and oldtimers! LOL

1. Crohns

2. Onions(in any form-messes me slap up), Tomatoes, Any spicy food (pepper, bbq,etc.) whole fresh fruits and vegetables (even after steamed, boiled, etc.) ,  , dairy products (poo!), soda, and one of my favorite foods in the whole wide world- corned beef !

3. (now the good stuff!) peanut butter, jellies, bread (equals peanut butter jelly sandwich-my staple food! lol) chocolate (yay!), pasta, chicken, shrimp, turkey, rice, preserved(canned) fruits and veggies (not as good as fresh!). 

thanks everyone who has listed their do's and dont's on this list- some new great ideas!


----------



## supercellbaebe

1.  I am undiagnosed as of yet, but many food do give me major problems

2.  Yogurt, garlic, yeast, lemon juice, tomatoes, red meat, oily or smoked fish, cheese, sauerkraut, anything fermented, vinegar, eggs, citrus fruit, beetroot juice, radish, onions, anything spicy, sour or unripe fruits, fizzy drinks, alcohol  

3. All grains, All dairy (except cheeses and yogurt), beans and lentils, healthy oils (in small doses), most vegetables and salad items, all sweet fruits (not sour).

Chocolate is an odd one, sometimes I am okay with it, sometimes it really reacts badly.


----------



## vonfunk

1) UC
2) anything hotter than jalapeños stored in vinegar (can't even do fresh ones), orange soda (except for Fanta), anything made with ground pork.
3) in a flare: chicken, instant ramen, not in a flare: anything but the above


----------



## teeny5

1. Crohn's
2. beef, too much lettuce/salads too often, beer, milk, deep fried foods (onion rings in particular), spicy foods (flaming hot cheetos and spicy pork rinds-ouch!), ice cream, milk shakes
3. been and cheese burritos, spaghetti (no meat in the sauce), mashed potatoes, tortillas, well cooked veggies, saltines, cream of wheat


----------



## Jer's Girl

1. CD
2. Beef, Popcorn, seeds, lettuce (sob), most raw veggies, most cooked veggies (though I cheat with these), fatty foods, fried food, dairy (unless I take Lactaid, and then I am fine), coffee (although I still drink it), I'm discovering tomato sauce (too acidic)
3. Yogurt, all fruit with seeds removed except citrus fruits, sugar (never has seemed to hurt at least), tea, chicken, turkey, fish, bread if it isn't too buttery, pasta

Great post!  Very interesting and helpful!  Thanks David!

When I am in a flair, there is no good list.


----------



## MarBear

1. Crohn's

2. Beans, Cabbage, Any type of Curry, Some other spices (I use trial and error - if it hurts one time wait a while and try again), Broccoli, Onions (I still use in recipes in moderation), Sushi (I think its the seaweed as it doesn't matter if its vegetarian or not), Whole Grain Breads, Orange Juice, Chinese Food, Fried Foods, Coffee

3. Bananas, Melons and most fruit (citrus fruit in moderation), Chicken, Turkey, White Bread (Cobs Bread - High Fibre Low G.I. Bread is awesome), Pasta, Annie's Organic Mac & Cheese, Hard cheese (in moderation), Salads (Most vegetables small servings), Avocado, Asparagus, Potatoes, TEA! (my saving grace from cutting coffee - so many varieties and flavours available at tea shops)


----------



## 25times

Good idea David!

1. Crohn's

2. Tomatoes(actually, anything red in colour) corn, red meat, any raw vegetables but especially lettuce, coffee, anything acidic,  anything spicy, fast food burgers, milk, nuts, popcorn, fresh fruit, anything whole wheat, alcohol.

3. Pretty much anything white in colour. breads, pasta, rice, potatoes, chicken noodle soup and raman, flattened pop, chicken with no skin.. I don't have much of an appetite lately as I'm still flaring, so I don't really eat anything but this stuff.

Seems like everyone's list is along the same lines, for the most part. 
=(


----------



## David

blackest_francis said:


> roast chicken


Are you referring to those store bought chickens they have sitting out in the easy grab cartons that they just cooked?  Because for some reason those bastards will have me waking up the next morning hating life.  Yet I can tolerate most other chicken no problem.


----------



## lulu2

This is such a good idea and some people seem to have the same triggers as me! 

This is a list of things I'm pretty sure are unsafe, I was only diagnosed with crohn's in september so I'm still learning a lot about myself with it......

1) crohn's

2) NANDO's.... oh my life it's so so bad after this!! Spicy food in general, although tbh I dont risk it out of caution more than anything, there's lots of spicy things I've not tried since I made the very clear association between nando's and flare ups! Sweetcorn seems to mildly affect it. Fizzy drinks, esp decaff coke (can't have caffeine for other reasons).

3) Safe foods? I interpreted this as things I live on whilst I'm flaring that don't hurt it.... clear soup, non-sugared cereals, small portions of toast, milk.


----------



## niki27

MarBear said:


> (I use trial and error - if it hurts one time wait a while and try again


I do the same thing the - trail and error - and it helps to figure out the unsafe foods  

1. Crohn's 

2. Spice food, fried food, seeds, soda, grape juice, orange juice, coffee, tea, raw vegetables, eggs, uncocked things...

3. Chicken, Turkey, Rice, wheat, white bread, potatoes.....


----------



## Emma England

1. Crohns
2. Milk wheat dairy pickles of any kind salad cereals 
3. Lactose free dairy chicken rice potatoes


----------



## zye

1. UC
2. Whole Wheat Bread/Bagels, Red Salad Dressing, Sodas besides Ginger Ale. Tomato Sauce.
3. Chicken, Turkey, Rice, Cranberry Sauce, Mashed Potatoes, Bagels (w/ cream cheese & jelly), White Bread, French Toast (w/ syrup), Eggs (Hard Boiled/Scrambled), Animal Crackers.

Recently diagnosed. Interestingly enough while I felt sick but before I was diagnosed I had some Kettlecorn and it didn't bother me at all, same with some General Tso's Chicken. But I had one Whole Wheat bagel by accident and I could hear EVERYTHING going on in my stomach all night, kept waking me up.


----------



## Piatchi

Here are my unusual ones. I share a lot of common triggers such as the high fiber stuff, but i'll list the unusuals. 

1. Crohns

2. Sour cream, BBQ sauce (horrible), canned fruit, salads, canned tuna, lots of sugar, parboiled rice (perhaps the bouillon in it?), spices, Mexican food, caffeine

3. Avocados, chicken tacos (without heavy spices), most Greek/Mediterranean cuisine which doesnt have a lot of fiber, homemade ice cream, vodka.


----------



## Claire

Fantastic thread!

1. Crohns

2. Any red meat, oranges, all seeds, all nuts, a lot of raw veggies, bread of any kind, raw onions, spiced cured meats like salami, chorizo etc, cream, smoked salmon, wholemeal anything, brown rice, fizzy drinks, crisps (whether its Doritos or Walkers), beer, yeast-y things

3. Chicken, potatoes, cheeses, yoghurts, eggs, pitta bread, wraps (tortillas etc), most fish, white rice, cucumber, rice cakes, vodka, strangely McDonalds chicken nuggets, chicken noodle soup, Rich Tea biscuits and Digestive biscuits (like graham crackers in the US?)

The list is constantly changing though!


----------



## woops!

Crohns Dx
Unsafe - POPCORN (bad bad bad) Green peppers, Beer any product that has alot of yeast in it...

Safe - Mashed Pot, Cup a soup, Cheese. Soft cooked vegies (corn, broc) baked chicken/fish

Thanks for doing this poll. Intresting


----------



## LottieB

1.  Diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis

2.  My main trigger is Wholegrain wheat - any foods containing this, e.g. Weetabix, Shredded Wheat, wheat based cereal bars, all bran, brown bread, grainy bread.  I've also suspected that cream causes me problems too and I have to be careful with some spicy foods.  Shellfish has made me sick.  Sprouts and cooked cabbage.

3.  Safe foods - white bread, cereals that are oat based, oaty cereal bars, cereals that have no wheat in (cornflakes, rice crispies etc) white fish and salmon, chicken, bacon, steak, raw cabbage & leek, most veggies and traditional British cooking is fine.  Rice, Pasta.


----------



## OliviaNZ

1. Crohn's
2. Triggers: red wine, caffeine, milk, anything grainy, lettuce, spicy food, cream, red meat, pineapple, apples, cabbage, icecream, anything high in fat like takeaway food, and if I eat anything as soon as I get up I usually have a lot of pain.
3. Safe foods: White wine, soy products, chicken, potatoes, most fruit and veges except those listed above, and not in excess, fish, most bread except grainy.


----------



## guest837

1. Crohns Disease!

2. (unsafe):*sweetcorn!*, chicken skin, stuffing, real mashed potato, scones, orange juice, chips (sometimes), 

3. (safe): lettuce, fish, cucumber, gingerbread man, cress, salad cream, twix, lemonade, mountain dew energy (uk version), rolos, quavers, walkers (ready salted), smarties, potato waffles, homemade vanilla ice-cream, pasta, pesto, chicken, pilau rice, white rice, baked beans, flapjack, maryland cookies, steamed carrots, instant mashed potato, fried crispy bacon


----------



## M2M

thank you so much for this David; I am printing this out for my daughter  thanks


----------



## Miki

Question to all those who listed unsafe food:
What are the other factors that cause your flare-ups?
Truth is that there is NO proof that any food alone causes the flare-up. 
But if your intestines are already damaged from past flare-ups then it is possible for some food to cause problems. Not because of the food itself but because your intestines are unable to absorb certain foods. Also things like tomatoes will surely cause pain to already damaged intestines because of their acidity.

My question is: do you think any food causes you problems WHEN you are perfectly healthy? (with completely healed intestines)
Problem is that most of the people, even when they are feeling better, have some degree of damage from past flare-ups. 

I would especially like to hear from those who have undergone resection (as myself) and whose intestines are now completely healed. (I have Crohn's)
I have tried many different food after the operations and have not had even the slightest problems. Doctors also say: "Eat everything". (I still avoid certain foods just in case)
So I think it's hardly a food that causes or triggers the disease. (this probably also explains so many differences in people's diets)
Would like to hear your thoughts on this.

Thanks


----------



## TwinkleToes

1. Crohn's Disease (dx 1/2011).  Mild - controlled through diet and exercise.

2. Fatty red meats (burgers, fatty steaks), bread pudding (random, right?), anything fatty, alcohol (although I still drink), fiber one bars, soda, SPLENDA (el diablo!!!) or any artificial sweeteners, anything fried.

3.  Dairy (low-fat), Turkey Bacon, Baked Chicken, Veggies, Mashed potatoes...pretty much anything except everything above.


----------



## Thunderous Finale

Miki said:


> Question to all those who listed unsafe food:
> What are the other factors that cause your flare-ups?
> My question is: do you think any food causes you problems WHEN you are perfectly healthy? (with completely healed intestines)
> Problem is that most of the people, even when they are feeling better, have some degree of damage from past flare-ups.
> Would like to hear your thoughts on this.
> Thanks


Hi Miki. Well I , for one, can't really comment for certain as when I am feeling really ill, as I am right now, Crohn's is at the forefront of my mind...yet when I'm feeling ok (as I probably will be tomorrow), I forget about it.

What I know to be unsafe for me is dry-roasted peanuts, along with pork. Lettuce always remains undigested in the toilet along with red-pepper....I love eating these! What a cruel disease we have have to live with!


----------



## Phartologist

1. CD 2007
2. Everything noy in 3. below!
3. Eggs, White/Potato bread, boiled chicken, soup [not veggie],


----------



## kllyeve

1) Crohn's 2009
2) Unsafe- steak,too much dairy, pop(soda) ginger ale is ok sometimes, spicy food, tomato sauce
3) Safe- Boost, asparagus, green beans, white fish, salmon, some chicken, some pork,toast, bananas, apples, oranges

I am still working out diet issues and will possibly have food allergy testing done to see if there certain things I do need to avoid that I have not discovered.

Some days it doesn't matter what I eat, I am upset and in pain so I switch to Boost, toast and canned fruit, which I can mostly tolerate,
Really bad days find me on Boost and Hot water only.
I don't have D issues - mostly constipation.  Even if no constipation, the pain varies a great deal.


----------



## lookame

1) crohns
2) raw veggies, chinese food, chipoltle(burritos), alcohol
3)---?---


----------



## I Love Lamp

Crohns

Safe foods - White bread, chicken, potatoes, broccoli, bannanas, milk, coca cola.

Trigger foods - Curry, Crisps (potato chips), ice cream, nuts


----------



## FDK80

1-Crohn's

1- spicy food (cause alota pain) - Dairy products - Legumes !! they all risk to consume !

2- egg- potatos- steak- white rice & green tea. they all seem to calm me down.


Great post, thanks David.


----------



## theVirginLarry

1. Crohn's

2. Orange Juice, oranges, kumquats, raw broccoli, raw cabbage, lettuce, domestic light beers, whey protein powder, cow's milk, cottage cheese, pepper-jack cheese, lunch-meat, ground beef...

3. Light chocolate soy milk, light soy milk, cultured coconut milk, vanilla coconut milk, coconut oil, extra virgin olive oil, brown rice, very low sodium white albacore tuna, boneless skinless chicken breast, turkey bacon, turkey breakfast sausage, egg whites, shitake mushrooms, Sweet Leaf (brand) iced tea, Ensure (brand) nutrition drink, Activia (brand) yogurt, bananas, water...

There are many more for both categories, but I can't think of them all right now. I will add more later.


----------



## StarGirrrrl

Add Hula Hoops (a type of potato chip) to my no-go zone, I tried 2 new flavours and ended up in A&E on morphine eek!


----------



## Mountaingem

1. Crohn's

2.  Cabbage, brussel sprouts, curry, seeds, nuts, Greek/Middle Eastern food, MSG (food preservative, often in Chines food or restaurant salads), avocado, Fiber One cereals, cauliflower, any type of alcoholic drinks, soda, esp. Coke products-(any of them), corn, asparagus, full fat dairy, aspartame, soy.

3. White bread, saltines, white rice, zucchini, artichokes, potatoes, mac and cheese (if it's not too creamy), ramen, Greek yogurt, low fat cheese, pumpkin, yams, sweet potatoes, baked chicken, eggs, cream of wheat, oatmeal, bananas, turkey, fish, celery, peanut butter, apple sauce, pinapple, pasta, almond milk.

In a flare, I only eat eggs, white bread, Mountain Dew,white rice, applesauce, Greek yogurt or protein shakes made with almond milk.


----------



## Mountaingem

@Larry-your screen name totally cracked me up...Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## WonderWeasel

1. Crohn's Disease
2. Lettuce, Cabbage, Any raw veggie except peppers and tomatoes, skins of potatoes, alcohol (mostly beer but I don't drink anymore), chives, spinach 
3. Skins of chicken, too much fried food, non-lactose free dairy products, coffee, beef

Oddly enough, spicy foods/peppers/chili, beans etc don't bother me. Nor do bread products, sauces and lactose free dairy. The only things I've really had to give up is salads and uncooked veggies (aka all the things that are good for me). I also watch my caffeine and only drink 1 glass of caffeinated tea a day, decaf or herbal for the rest of the day. I also drink about 2 litres of water a day.


----------



## jennie2911

*safe/unsafe*

1. Crohn's

2. Dairy(milk, cheese, including products that have only a little milk in them), chocolate, Spicy foods(mexican, indian, etc), Fast foods(chik fil a, Mcdonalds, wendy's, even Pollo Tropical), burgers, fried foods, corn, tomato sauce, cake, fries


3. Chicken, rice, soy or almond milk, gluten free waffles with syrup, mashed potatoes, soda is fine with me


----------



## black caviar

1. Chron's
2. None
3. All....

:S


----------



## cabbell

1.Crohn's

2.Nuts,seeds,cabbage,just about any fresh veg,watermelon,hot dogs(ouch!!),steak,whole grain anything,spicy foods,rice,cheese,greasy foods,hamburger,beer,wine,corn,dairy,fresh fruit,

3.sprite,pop without caffine,hard candy,chicken,turkey,white breads,potatoes,noodles,jello,shrimp,crab,ham


----------



## DragonGirl

1. crohn's

2.beans, spicy food, fatty food, apples, large amounts of mint(can irritate my crohn's related reflux, otherwise is actually great for cramping),fresh food, celery(even cooked),tomato, raw sushi(immune-suppressed people), milk protein, broccoli, soda, acidic foods, salami, fast food/greasy food

3.banana, lunchmeat, coconut milk products(great for no milk diets), ricemilk, meat,most soups, tuna fish, pasta, poultry, tea, bread, deli meat, stew, mushrooms, frozen waffles, pancakes, smart balance spread(milk free!),

This is making me realize that I have pretty much eaten the same things for weeks now, lol.:boring:


----------



## kd82286

1.) Crohn's
2.) CORN!!!ugh!!! lol beans, sesame seeds, cabbage, pork, beef, Ramen, most fast food, coffee, any veggie that would require beano for a healthy colon lol peanut butter:-(
3.) Frozen Waffles! any brand, they were a life saver during my last flare. Sugar free syrup, Vanilla Ensure(really the only flavor I can tolerate) eggs with Tony Chachere's creole seasoning which is suprising because it's kinda spicy! Toast(white bread) with I can't believe it's not butter, lol really almost any breakfast food but oatmeal! Chicken or turkey if I'm in the rare mood for meat!


----------



## ColinPower

1. Crohn's (self-diagnosed)

2. Beans, lentils, beer, (any alcohol), steak or any pork, apples, peanut butter (especially crunchy), too many stir-fried veggies at once, fried anything, coffee (even decaf) and red wine but can drink it when not flaring. Oh, and of course, the bane of many CD sufferers, DIARY of any kind. (except extra sharp cheddar which does not seem to bother me.)

3. Spinach, kale, both slightly cooked in olive oil, rice ANYTHING (including rice Chex, which are my savior) fish, especially tuna (in small quantities) Ensure, bananas (again, in small quantities), barley (very gentle on my system). 

Thanks so much for these lists, it really helps to know I'm not the only one out there who can't take spicy foods, especially when surrounded by a bunch of hot pepper-loving, wing-eating maniacs who insist that you are a "freak" because you won't touch anything hot or cheesy.


----------



## archie

Great threat i'm really interested in diet now as I've had a rude awakening!!!

1.  CD
2.  Spicy food (main one), fresh pasta (since surgery) dark chocolate, white wine, excessive alcohol, citrus fruits, 
3.  veg, all other fruits, all meat / fish, sauces, biscuits, milk, tea, coffee, occasional alcohol


----------



## Blain05

*Foods I can't tolerate*

Excellent thread, been feeling sick for a few days and it has coincided with me eating chicken and onion wraps for my lunch each day this week. I think it's the onion. Foods I already avoid are:

1 All dairy 
2 Citric fruits
3 nuts
4 eggs
5 whole grain foods
6 onions (from today)


----------



## Jessi

1. I have UC

2. Unsafe: peanut butter, breads, milk, nuts (only because they hurt coming out), spicy foods (I can handle some spice, though.), corn, apples, oatmeal, popcorn, rice...

3. Safe: Yogurt, cheese, squash, chicken, creamy almond butter, carrots, fine chocolate (no cheap stuff - big difference!), salmon, tuna, asparagus, artichokes, broccoli, cauliflower... 

*some of these safe foods are not safe during a flare, obviously

Great thread, by the way!


----------



## ColinPower

Wanted to add something:

Sushi...   I have had sushi 3 times since my last flare. It seems to be the ONLY meal that sits totally well with my entire system, even with massive amounts of wasabi (which I love because it's the only hot thing I can eat.) But of course, it's basically fish and rice with some seaweed, all gentle stuff.

Going to try to remember this in the future when I'm starving during a flare! :thumleft:


----------



## archie

On that note I'm completely the opposite I think it was wasabi that triggered my crohn's in the 1st place I was totally fine until I had a really really spicy thai meal in london last yr then bang it all went downhill from there (LOL)!!! I know it probably wasn't that but it would be interesting to see how many japanese suffer from crohn's


----------



## CrohnsGuy

*Food List*

1) Crohn's disease
2) I do my best to avoid grains, legumes, dairy, and most nuts/seeds 
3) Proteins (minus eggs), veggies, and fruits (minus nightshades and onions)


----------



## xJillx

1) Crohn's
2) Unsafe: Spicy foods (lots of seasoning, BBQ sauce), raw veggies, fruits with seeds
3) Safe: Chicken, salmon, eggs, rice, potatoes, white bread, oatmeal, cheese, bananas, yogurt

I seem to do okay with pasta sauce/pizza, but I am cautious because many seem to have problems with it.  When I am not feeling well, I only eat my safe foods.


----------



## Eeefs

hey guys iv had crohns for 3 years and i cannot figure out whats effecting me? did you all have specific diets to figure out whats effecting you then cancel it out.... my cramps and that come at night and i can never decide on specific foods i should and should not eat?

Help...


----------



## Jessica

1. Crohn's
2. Really spicy foods, raw tomatoes, fatty steak, corn (raw or cooked), excessive alcohol, excessive cigarettes, greek yogurt, popcorn.
3. Tostitos, baked potatoes, bread, pasta, cereal, boiled eggs, grilled chicken, regular yogurt.

<3


----------



## DustyKat

Sarah has short bowel syndrome and has found that a vegan diet with little fat or oils suits her best. She has narrowed it down to finding that food with 1.5grms of vegetable fat or less per serving is safe for her and this combination has her down to pooping once a day, which she is absolutely thrilled about! 

Well worth the effort and sacrifice according to her. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Jefferson

1) Crohns & Colitis
2) Popcorn, all fast foods, dairy products, nearly all vegetables, spicy foods & fried foods
3) Peanut Butter sandwiches are my primary safe food, Someone mentioned frozen waffles, with PB, they're a special treat! Saltine crackers are my safe food for flares


----------



## Verdeyes

*Fiqured it out after 20years!!!!*

1. Crohns (inactive), IBS
2. Corn and all products containing corn ie corn starch, corn syrup, corn oil, etc. 
wheat and white flour. Oranges, dairy.
3. Rice, eggs, bananas, chicken, beef, 
Recently discovered that if I stick to blood type diet, I have NO stomach issues.


----------



## MotherMary

1.Crohns  39 years
2. Foods high in oxalytic acid (kidney stone formation)
soy products of any kind, peanuts, anything made from the cocao plant - colas and chocolate, asparagus, rhubarb, berries, coffee


----------



## Grumbletum

Eeefs said:


> hey guys iv had crohns for 3 years and i cannot figure out whats effecting me? did you all have specific diets to figure out whats effecting you then cancel it out.... my cramps and that come at night and i can never decide on specific foods i should and should not eat?
> 
> Help...


Hi Eefs. A lot of people use an elimination diets. It's tough cos you have to cut what you have right back to the bare minimum and introduce new foods gradually and systematically. Keeping a food diary also helps.
It's worth it for the relief it can bring.


----------



## bluedrops

1. Crohn's
2. Popcorn, onions, mayo, lunchmeat, brownies, sodas, any breakfast meats, speggitti, any mexican food, most veggies, fruit or fruit juice
3. Turkey, milk, potatoes, eggs, chicken, lettuce, tomatoes,


----------



## WhatTheHeckHappened?

David said:


> I'd like to create a collection of safe and unsafe foods for people that are just starting out on the IBD journey (and it may be useful for the veterans as well).  This idea is to create a list of safe and unsafe foods but since everyone is a little different, I'll then collate the responses and do a little statistical analysis so people can get a general idea of what is safe and unsafe for the majority.
> 
> *This thread will stay open to new responders.  The more people who respond, the better the analysis will be and the more in depth I will take it.  Keep responding even as I provide stats.  I will update them periodically.*
> 
> Please respond to this thread with the following:
> 
> 1.  If you have Crohn's, UC, or some other form of IBD
> 2.  A list of foods you KNOW (not just theorize) are unsafe for you.
> 3.  A list of foods you KNOW (not just theorize) are safe for you.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *The continually updating results by disease*
> 
> Please note I took the liberty of making judgment calls on various entries for more efficient grouping.  The below data should not be considered scientific nor is it in any way a guarantee that what is safe for others is safe for you and what is a trigger for others is a trigger for you.  These are simple guidelines people can utilize as they attempt to alter their diet.
> 
> As I collated these entries, one thing I noticed is that many people would put disclaimers such as, "Well pureed", "Well cooked" or "Chewed well".  So please ponder the importance of texture and density of food as you're trying to figure out what diet works best for you.
> 
> *Crohn's Disease*
> 
> *Number of Respondents*
> 26
> 
> *HIGH RISK FOODS*
> Spicy foods - 11
> Fried Foods - 10
> Raw vegetables (includes salads) - 10
> Dairy - 10
> Tomatoes - 9
> Popcorn - 8
> Carbonated beverages (such as soda) - 7
> Coffee - 7
> Beef - 7
> Bread (especially non white) - 6
> Corn - 6
> Seeds - 5
> Legumes - 5
> Nuts - 4
> Onions - 4
> Fast food - 4
> Beer - 4
> Alcohol - 4
> 
> *MODERATE RISK FOODS*
> Red Wine - 3
> Breakfast cereals - 3
> Chinese Food - 3
> Broccoli - 3
> Orange juice - 3
> Fruit (fresh) - 3
> Chocolate - 3
> Eggs - 2
> Chicken - 2
> Sweeteners - 2
> Apples - 2
> Potatoes - 2
> Oranges - 2
> Pork - 2
> White Wine - 2
> Ice Cream - 2
> Indian Food - 2
> Goat cheese - 2
> Red pasta sauce - 2
> Lettuce - 2
> Wheat - 2
> Cabbage - 2
> 
> 
> *Be Cautious About The Following - Often Fall In High Risk Categories*
> Acidic foods
> Apple juice
> Blue cheese
> Butter
> Caffeine
> Capers
> Cheese
> Chili
> Cider
> Citrus Fruit
> Cooked Vegetables
> Corned beef
> Eggplant
> Fatty foods
> Fried eggs
> Fried onions
> Fruit juice in cartons
> Grapes
> Gravy
> Jelly beans
> Kiwi Fruit
> Lager
> Lamb
> Leeks
> Mandarins
> Margarine
> Mayonnaise
> Mushrooms
> Oily Foods
> Pasta
> Peaches
> Picked Items
> Pork
> Preserved Foods
> Refined Sugars
> Refried beans
> Soy meats
> Sprouts
> Strawberries
> Tomato Juice
> Tomato products
> Whiskey
> Whole grain foods
> Yeast
> 
> 
> 
> *LIKELY SAFE FOODS*
> Breads (usually white) - 18
> Pasta (usually white) - 14
> Fish - 13
> Chicken - 13
> Rice (usually white) - 10
> Mashed potatoes (especially Instant) - 6
> Turkey - 6
> Peanut butter (creamy) - 5
> Yogurt - 5
> Bananas - 5
> 
> 
> *Potentially Safe Foods - Use Caution*
> Cheese - 4 (Caution - dairy products cause some people to trigger)
> Crackers - 4
> Beef (sometimes just steak) - (Caution - beef causes some people to trigger) - 3
> Asparagus - 3
> Melons - 3
> Tea - 3
> Potatoes - 3
> Pasta sauces - 2
> Organic honey - 2
> Fruit (sometimes not citrus) - 2
> Carrots - 2
> Eggs - 2
> Jello - 2
> Coca-Cola (Caution - soda causes some people to trigger) - 2
> Corn flakes (Caution - corn products cause some people to trigger) -2
> Feta cheese - 2
> Ramen noodles - 2
> Ham - 2
> Jam - 2
> Milk Chocolate (Caution - chocolate cause some people to trigger)- 2
> Cooked vegetables - 2
> 
> 
> *May be safe - Use Extreme Caution*
> Aged Cheese - (Caution - dairy products cause some people to trigger)
> Almond Milk
> Apples - (Caution - fresh fruit causes some people to trigger)
> Avocado
> Bacon
> Black beans (Caution - legumes cause some people to trigger)
> Blueberries
> Boiled potatoes
> Butter (Caution - dairy products cause some people to trigger)
> Canned fruit
> Canned vegetables
> Cereal (Caution - breakfast cereals cause some people to trigger)
> Chard
> Chicken noodle soup
> Chicken nuggets (Caution - fried/fast foods cause some people to trigger)
> Clear alcohol (Caution - alcohol products cause some people to trigger)
> Cream of wheat (Caution - wheat products cause some people to trigger)
> Custard
> Dates
> Ensure
> Fried potatoes (Caution - fried products cause some people to trigger)
> Grapefruit juice
> Green Tea
> Herbs
> Ice cream (Caution - dairy products cause some people to trigger)
> Kraft Dinner
> Lactose free milk
> Lettuce (Caution - fresh vegetables cause some people to trigger)
> Liquor (Caution - alcohol products cause some people to trigger)
> Mayonnaise
> Meatballs (Caution - beef products cause some people to trigger)
> Oils
> Olive oil
> Peanuts (Caution - nuts cause some people to trigger)
> Pears
> Peppermint Tea
> Popsicles
> Pork
> Rice Krispies
> Roasted meats
> Salami
> Scrambled eggs
> Spinach (Caution - fresh vegetables cause some people to trigger)
> Starburst
> Strawberries
> Sugar (Caution - sweeteners cause some people to trigger)
> Tomatoes (Caution - tomatoes cause some people to trigger)
> Tortillas
> Vegetables (peeled) (Caution - fresh vegetables cause some people to trigger)
> V8
> Vodka (Caution - alcohol products cause some people to trigger)
> White Wine (Caution - alcohol products cause some people to trigger)
> 
> 
> *Ulcerative Colitis*
> 
> *Number of Respondents*
> 
> 2
> 
> *Unsafe Trigger Foods*
> 
> Dairy
> Vinegar - 2
> Spicy food
> Orange soda
> Ground pork
> Mustard
> Liquor
> 
> *Safe Foods*
> 
> Cooked vegetables
> Rice
> Tofu
> Chicken
> Ramen
> Quinoa
> Bananas
> Applesauce




I am new, I was diagnosed last week after biopsy done, I had surgery and small section removed. 
So far: Unsafe for me
chocolate chip cookies
Ice cream
Pop Corn
Corn
Whole Wheat
Seeds & nuts
Tomatoes in any form
Raw vegetables
Powder Milk Products (burning urine)
Spice and BBQ sauce
Onions
Peas
Potato Salad ( I love that suff, sob sniff)
Hot Dogs

Safe For Me So Far
canned french style green beans
Mashed Turnips
Mashed Potatoes
Sweet Potato
Fish, (good thing I love fish)
Chicken (no batter)
hamburgers (no onion, no sesame seed bun, no tomato, no pickles)
pudding
canned fruit cocktail (but no grapes)
Cream of Mushroom Soup
chicken Noodle Soup
white bread
french toast
asparagus
cream of asparagus soup
biscuit style cookies (non greasy and not too crunchy)

I don't know what else yet, I try one food everyday so I can detect what gave me cramps and what didn't, thank you for doing this, I fould it helpful reading you list.


----------



## crunch

1. looks like crohns (diagnosed 16/11/11)
2. lettuce, digestives, too much fat i.e. some chips ok, fries too much! peas, apple juice, anything fizzy inc beer, lemonade or both together, bread with yeast, pasta, brown rice, oats seem to be a problem
3. chicken, turkey, white rice, fine beans, mash, black tea with sugar, bagels in moderation (think yeast a problem not gluten), processed cheese in moderation, choc in moderation, lactose free and normal milk seems to be ok with rice crispies/frosties


----------



## zhadom1963

*Crohn's*

been a crohny for a year now .

unsafe food for me is fast food like burger king - jack in the box - sonic - and so on , meat - pork - wheat - milk - pasta made with wheat and gluten - fryed food - deep frying food - butter made with milk - pizza - bacon - soda - coffee- bread and muffins - yogurt - sausage - hotdogs with beef and pork . 

safe food - turkey dogs - turkey bacon - turkey sausage - rice pasta white and brown - Prego gluten free - Heinz ketchup gluten free - Rice Chex gluten free - Ore-rida crispy crowns potatoes gluten free - rice bread - rice muffins - turkey sandwich meat - chicken sandwich meat - chicken dogs - chicken no skin and use rice flour to coat them - white rice - smart balance butter - turkey burgers - silk milk - veggen cheese .

was on remacade then went to sulfazine , i had to many side effects with sulfazine- the doctor told me to stop taking them now i wait for next appt. to see him for new meds.oo:


----------



## jesseiam2

1.  Crohn's

2.  Unsafe - Most veggies, Apple peel (the inside of the apple is ok), any nuts, milk (drinking it, not cooking with it), Corn (I so miss corn on the cob), tomatoes, seeds

3.  Safe - Spicy doesnt bother me at all, meats, potatoes, pastas, rice, I drink Mountain Dew without issue

All in all, I count myself very lucky with my foods.


----------



## atberry

*Crohn's*

1. Crohn's Disease (15 years)

2.  Absolutely no coffee for me (decaf or regular)!  Fruit juices, eggs, ice cream, alcohol, deep fried foods, steak, bacon, rich desserts, pizza, corn, beans, yogurt, any drink that is dark in color (soda, black tea, coffee, etc.), cabbage/sauerkraut.. this is just to name a few!

3.  Safe things for me are green/white tea, pasta, ground meats, potatoes, jello, chicken, fish, canned fruits, bananas, applesauce, bread, cooked carrots, vanilla pudding (but not chocolate!), pork tenderloin or chops, rice.


----------



## MelissaAnn

1. Chron's

2. Beer/Wine/Whiskey, Chocolate, Coffee, Cigaretts, Any Soda, Raw Fruits/Veggies (Salad), McDonald's/Fast Food, MSG, Polysorbate 80, (I suspect other preservitives) Spicy Foods, Mexican, Italian, Tomato Sauce, Fried Foods, Whole Grains, Fatty Foods, Gravy, Beef, Whole Wheat Bread, Wheat or Corn Cereal, Too Much Butter, Beans, High Fiber Foods. 

3. All Organic Dairy, White Rice, Rice Cereals, Turkey or Chicken (white meat), Pork (if its not greasy), Cooked Veggies, Canned Fruits, Most Organic Foods, Eggs, White Pasta, White Bread.

It helps to eat several small meals slowly and make sure I chew really good.
If I'm in a flair I cannot eat anything at all.


----------



## Leanie

1. Chrons
2. Onions, eggs, gerkins, garlic, any alcohol, red meat, spicy foods, citrus fruits, raw vegetables, tomatoes, popcorn, diary foods
3. Fish, pasta ( I'm just about living of pasta currently), yoghurt, mangos


----------



## jo88

crohns


bad--fizzy drinks, pastry, wholewheat, grains. haribos. potatoes.milk,soft cheese.

safe--all fruits and veg (except cauli),chicken,scrambled eggs, fruit juice (not from concentrate) coffee,herbal tea, lacto free milk,honey.hard cheese.


----------



## Pooh

1. Chrohn's

2. Dairy, any red meat that isn't ground up (with the exception of the fat on steak), stick & hot spices, salt, skin on poultry, vegetables that aren't steamed or boiled, fiber from wheat, soy, chocolate sent me to the hospital, cakes, cookies - anything made with flour and baking soda - I guess caffeine - I'll have to ween myself off, food coloring, preservatives (the more cleansed my system  - the more sensitive I become, soda, pizza - I can feel the crust expanding in my intestines - youch, onions - SHELL FISH KILLS ME ALIVE

3. oats, oatmeal with raw sugar and butter, granola oats left to soak in applesauce and a touch of powdered cinnamon, fruit bread made w/frozen white bread - butter - pears - raw sugar rolled up and baked - my desert; corn bread w/creamed corn added, tuna and salmon pate on saltines/saltless, peanut butter (creamy - jelly not jam) strawberries on bisquik biscuits - 1/2 of biscuit, potatoes any way - add butter. Fried foods on the stove (not deep fried) don't seem to bother me - McDonalds french fries are a saving grace when dehydrated in the summer to retain water (I have a huge problem with dehydration - must be the caffeine)  Doritoes - white - they must break down easy because chips just kill my intestinal tract, soft boiled eggs, all cooked vegetables, pea soup, speghetti sause and spegheti don't seem to bother me from a can - I watch the oregano when home cooked, white noodles but not homemade egg noodles - they swell up too - white bagels and deli ham, roast beef, turkey w/cream cheese - (real light on cheese for me)  Green tea, 100% Coconut milk, 1 tablespoon organic coconut oil per day, sea salt if needed, hotdogs on cheap buns, french bread with butter & provolone melted on it and parmigiana, no string vegetables, custard, tapioca, jello with real whipped cream (again light on the cream)


----------



## Odddlycrunchy

Some foods seem safe and are not.  Starches like rice, or pasta ("bland" foods) don't do their damage for many hours after eating, so people think they're safe.  They are complex carbohydrates which we can't easily digest, so they pass through the small intestine and go to feed the bad bacteria in the colon.  This bad bacteria is the source of the symptoms.  Many doctors in different countries have figured this out independently, so you have various names for the no-starch diet - SCD, GAPS, Seignalet, etc.  They're not exactly the same, but they are variations on the same theme: sugars and starches are killing us.  Eliminate them from your diet, and you'll be really surprised how many symptoms disappear. 

So here are my answers:

1.  CD, for 45 years
2. All starches and sugars except maybe fructose.  Milk.  Cruciferous vegs (cabbage et al).  Raw seafood. 
3.  BROTH including the fat.  Meats, fish, eggs, esp. soft-boiled.  Well-cooked vegetables. Coconut.  PAPAYA. Grated carrots.  Ceasar salad (without croutons).


----------



## Miss Jones

I should start keeping a diary of the foods i eat. See if i see any products that make me worse. It's so weird though. I asked my specialist if i should do one of these ages ago, he said that because my colon was so inflammed that no matter what i ate i'd get diarrhea. he's also the one who told me Crohns isn't associated with pain though?!?!?!


----------



## JMC

1. Crohn's (6 years since diagnosis, 30 years since first symptoms)
2. Onions, chocolate, sugary drinks (e.g. Coke), alcohol (anything high in yeast), apple juice
3. Chicken, rice, bananas

Giving answers to this is actually more difficult than most people realise.  Prof John Hunter's "Solve Your Food Intolerance: A dietary programme to eliminate food intolerance" which includes a section on Crohn's gives some hints on how to identify problem foods.


----------



## sabin

Miss Jones said:


> I should start keeping a diary of the foods i eat. See if i see any products that make me worse. It's so weird though. I asked my specialist if i should do one of these ages ago, he said that because my colon was so inflammed that no matter what i ate i'd get diarrhea. he's also the one who told me Crohns isn't associated with pain though?!?!?!


If your Dr told you that Chrons is NOT associated with Pain he should be fired.

Ive had Chrons for 11 Years and at every flare up i´ve had pains, i have learned to handle it with time but still it hurts alot.

1. Chrons
2. "Gassy" foods cause me alot of pain
3. Safe for me is foods that has been boiled for long times the longer the better.

I will try this elemination diet sometime im pretty sure i have man more unsafe and safe foods.


----------



## Philfun

*Safe & Unsafe*

1. CD. Had surgery 50 years ago. Still have a problem but manageable with a little  care. Won't take most modern meds - too many bad side effects according to what I read.

2. Unsafe: any seeds or nuts, tomatoes, oranges & grapefruit (fruit or juice), plums, cherries, corn, very spicy anything, fat or very oily foods,  more than 1 glass of wine or beer.

3. Safe: bananas, rice, most lean or white meats (grilled), most fish (not fried), breads, soups, pasta, potatoes.


----------



## Loriebird

CD

Safe:

Chicken and other meats
Avocado
Lactose-free milk
Peaches
Oats
Eggs
Rice/Pasta

Unsafe:

Soy
Milk
Soda
Alcohol
Tobacco
Wheat
Blackberries (and most other acidic fruits)
Popcorn
Junk food (potato chips, etc)


----------



## Paddy Holmes

*safe and Unsafe foods*

No veggies at all, no meats( too fibrous) mostly I live on carbohydrates and cheese with loads of supplements. I don't have meals, I 'graze'. Tiny quantities often.
Very grateful for this link as I was beginning to think that I was abnormal...having said that I spoke to someone with Crohns recently who has to be fed through a tube in her stomach. She can't eat at all! 

I'd love a nice juicy steak...so sad


----------



## sashaz

Hi

1) cd
2) unsafe. Onions raw, diary (anything), tomatoe, spices, oil or fried food, garlic, long pasta (strange as penne or small pasta is ok), emulsifier of any kind, nuts, hp sauce, picallili and coffee. Pain comes with potatoe (not a few oven chips but baked and roasted potatoes) underdestroyed veggies and brown bread.

3)safe white bread, white rice (not every day), ham, banana, caffeine free tea, low fat bacon, chicken, pork, tomato ketchup, eggs, tuna and mixed veg (frozen)

Much i am unsure of as my guts reactions have changed recently.


----------



## sashaz

Eeefs said:


> hey guys iv had crohns for 3 years and i cannot figure out whats effecting me? did you all have specific diets to figure out whats effecting you then cancel it out.... my cramps and that come at night and i can never decide on specific foods i should and should not eat?
> 
> Help...


Try an iphone program myallergies. Do it religiously for a few weeks and it may give you an idea as it helps to keep a food and reaction diary.


----------



## kenyasolovely

1. Crohns
2. UNSAFE: Pizza, Popcorn, Chicken, Cucumbers (unless I pull of rind), Tomatoes, Fatty Foods,  and I'm still testing others., 
2. SAFE: Spicy foods, Grits/Cream of Wheat, Potatoes, Rice, Fish, Soup, Herbal Teas, Cheese, Yogurt


----------



## zilla7777

*Nobody reads these titles.*

Crohn's

Unsafe: Potato (hot chips, crisps and other forms), undercooked or raw vegetables, popcorn, pizza, orange juice, multigrain bread, museli bars, cereals, black pepper, soft drinks, energy drinks, sausages, beef, lamb chops, pineapple (fresh, not sure about canned) most skin-on fruits, chilli, fast food, ice cream, hard caramel.

Safe: White rice, Grilled chicken, Pancakes, ham, short cut bacon, well boiled vegetables, yogurt, apple juice, cheaper wholemeal bread (less fibre maybe?), Rice bubbles (krispies), eggs, occasionally plain corn chips, banana, cordials, Jatz Clix or Ritz biscuits (if you have them where you guys are,) very small amounts of milk chocolate, peeled sweet varieties of apples, occasionally noodles (such as mi goreng). 

I can add more to this list as I try things, but should I post a new list so it doesn't get missed on the total or edit this one?


----------



## Shay

1: Crohns

2: Mexican, Indian, Chinese, and Thai food! [all my favorites :-/]

3: Seafood seems to be the best!


----------



## Pure_xl_ence

1. Crohns

2. Mahi Mahi, Thick Flour Tortillas, Overprocessed lunchmeats (esp the fake Subway lunchmeat) Thick pasta (penne), black beans, lamb, doritos/nachos, wheat crackers, seaweed (sushi), whole grain cereals, Sugary Alcoholic Drinks (I drink a liquor & gingerale or tonic instead of juices/liquers).

3. Rice milk, salmon, canned tuna & chicken, salad mix (the dark green leafy types), crabs (popular in my state), carrots, rice cakes, turkey bacon & turkey sausage, non-whole grain waffles, fresh tomatoes, bananas, gingerale, mashed potatoes (gets me through flares), avocado, grits

I moderate with popcorn, shrimp, and chocolate. Most readings advise against carbonated beverages but for me gingerale helps me "burp" trapped/excess gas up.  I wish there was a cure or MUTE button for the bowel sounds caused by air moving through my system. During the bouts when it happens, people usually assume I'm hungry and my stomach is growling. It gets pretty annoying.


----------



## Paddy Holmes

What amazes me when I read this thread is how many foods listed as safe on other's lists are so unsafe for me! Popcorn for instance has me rushing to the loo within minutes...even though I have an ileostomy, unsafe foods create chaos that sometimes even the pouch cannot contain! Tinned fish , if eaten with toast doesn't cause too many problems but anything carbonated ferments whatever is waiting to be released...
I guess a lot of the differences are caused by the amount of bowel left and the state of mind. My GI tells me that I also have IBS as well as Crohns so I have to try to be very calm, not easy when you feel the onset of an 'incident' begin whilst out.
I was very embarrassed recently when I was unable to use the disabled loo and after emptying my bag in the regular toilets, someone using the handbasins said loudly' God, what a dreadful smell'. I hid in the loo until I hoped they'd left. I always carry a small air freshener now.
Such a relief to be able to share without embarrassment!


----------



## Pure_xl_ence

Paddy this disease is so complex and weird right? I mean with most illnesses, you can narrow causes/triggers down to a few variables and that makes it easy to avoid. But with this disease, there is no "general" pattern to follow...even for your own body! Some months a particular food is fine then few months later it's the near death of you. People try to ask me what triggers it, I ask them to take a seat and get comfortable LOL

You are right in finding comfort with fellow crohnies. I felt so isolated then happened to find out that 2 of my coworkers had it, I felt so relieved I almost wanted to cry. It's like a struggle no one else can relate to but us.


----------



## lumberjack

1) Crohn's
2) Unsafe- coffee, fast food, processed food, white bread, dairy, anything fried
3) Safe - oatmeal,bananas, brown rice, steamed vegetables, salmon


----------



## RussianBlue

*Safe and Unsafe Foods*

1. Crohn's Disease

2. UNSAFE FOODS:

Dairy;
Wheat;
Sugar;
Caffeine;
Fermented foods - cheese, yoghurt, yeasts, sourdough, vinegar, alcohol, tea;
Acidic/sour tasting foods - tomatoes, citrus fruit, berries, grapes, unripe fruit;
Gas forming foods - onions, cabbages, beans, soy, nuts;
Raw carrots;
Corn;
Millet;
Anything with Citric acid;
Anything with Sulphites;
Spicy foods;
ENSURE.

3. SAFE FOODS:

Gluten-free oats;
White basmati rice;
Eggs;
Chicken;
Fish;
Beef;
Quinoa;
Buckwheat;
Most cooked vegetables - carrots, butternut, zucchini, spinach, green beans;
Salad greens - lettuce, cucumber, yellow peppers;
Sweet ripe fruit - banana, papaya;
Pears;
Chamomile tea;
Decaffeinated green tea.

4. When Flaring:

White basmati rice;
White bread;
Butter;
Scrambled eggs;
Steamed chicken;
Beef;
Applesauce.


----------



## Flor

1. Probably Crohns [still running tests]

2. Any leafy green veggie [especially broccoli], whole grains, coffee, beer, whiskey , onions, cucumbers, red meat , bell peppers, fried foods, beans

3. Bananas, cooked carrots, rice, rice-products


----------



## summerday

Crohns Disease

Unsafe:
Tomato's and Tomato sauces
Green Leaf / Romaine Lettuce
Pork + Most beef  (Especially ground)
Fried Chicken (is the absolute DEVIL)
Dairy (Especially yogurt)
Bell Peppers
Popcorn (yikes!!)
Beans
Kraft Dinner

Safe:
Chicken (I only really roast or cook breasts)
Breads + cakes
Cereals
Lunch meat
Canned fruit
Chips
Potatos
Rice
Canned tuna
Pasta (except with red sauce)
Frozen veggies (even corn)

I dont always follow my lists... if I am feeling ok I eat everything I want in moderation.


----------



## AbdoAlien

1. crohn's
2. Anything with sugar, lactose or gluten in it, anything processed or deep fried...don't eat out or by anything pre-made or packaged
3. Anything fresh, fresh veggies & fruit (not in a container) also all meats except pork, pastas as long as rice based or corn based...I make all my own sauces, etc as well...if I want a coffee HAS to be Decaf & only small amount..I can still have curry if it's mild & gluten free


----------



## Slugger

*My unsafe foods . . .*

I really don't have many unsafe foods per se. The one thing I do know is anything with titanium dioxide is going to send me over the edge. I notice a lot of people can't eat "processed food". That may be T.D. I encourage people to check the ingredients of foods that cause them problems and look for this additive.

Slugger


----------



## superbloop

Can't eat white flour based foods, most meats. They make me constipated. Brown bread and cooked veggies is fine. Can have butter but not other dairy products as they give me fissures. Chocolate is a nono. And sugary foods in moderation are fine. Ensure CONSTIPATES me. So bad that I had to go to the hospital on several occasions because of it.


----------



## snowchic

1.  Crohn's
2.  Red Meat, Broccoli, Garlic or any traces of it (Causes major excruciating pain), 
     caffeine, spicy foods, oleic oil, any new food that my body has never had
3.  Anything else. 

Onset of Crohn's before being put on Remicade, when in flare, I could only eat potatoes, mashed or as a soup, plain oatmeal, nothing else.

_________________________

Current Crohn's Med:  Cimzia
Current Pain Med:  Tramadol - switching to MM
Current Supplements:  Juice Plus, Colostrum, Vitamin D


----------



## Pure_xl_ence

snowchic yea mashed potatoes became my best friend last year before i started my Humira..mainly b/c it was the only thing i could keep down!!!! but i still love them now i guess from having ate them so much lol


----------



## snowchic

I hear ya, Pure xl ence!  Where in Maryland are you?  I was born and raised in Wheaton.


----------



## Pure_xl_ence

I'm in Baltimore/Parkville


----------



## snowchic

Love the Harbor!


----------



## Pure_xl_ence

You know if I ever move from here I will surely miss the crabs! I can't imagine life without seafood lol


----------



## Crohn's 35

Safe food: Porridge

Unsafe and never eat: Hot dogs.  Acts like a intestinal plug!


----------



## Crohn's 35

Pure_xl_ence said:


> You know if I ever move from here I will surely miss the crabs!


That could be tmi :lol2: just kidding couldn't resist. :banana:


----------



## snowchic

Pen said:


> That could be tmi :lol2: just kidding couldn't resist. :banana:


lol!  Yeah, that is something I definitely miss, nothing like Maryland blues!


----------



## jack_t_barrowman

1.  Crohn's disease

2.  Unsafe - Sweetcorn, apples (really upset my stomach), artifical sweetners (again, really upset my stomach), soya milk, anything really spicy

3.  Safe - Pasta, vegetables (including carrots, sweet potatoes, peas and potatoes), oranges


----------



## LuckySeven

1. Crohn's

2. PORK [(I make an exception for bacon.) mmmhhhhmmm bacon!!], chinese food, McDonalds, Thai food, nutella, high fiber cereal or bars, artificial sweatners, cola, RED BULL, cold cut meat

3. ALL fruits and veggies, chicken, rice, fish, maple syrup, bread, dairy products.

I love eating CLIFF bars http://www.clifbar.com/ they are wonderful when I need something quick.


----------



## Gsto86

1. CD

2. whole milk, yogurt, coffee, soda, orange juice, oranges, grapefruit, plums, apples, pears, basically everything except watermelon and strawberries for some reason, baked beans, chili :'(, ice cream, nuts, brown rice, too much butter, corn, popcorn, tortilla chips, raw broccoli and cucumber!!, too much garlic, salads, fatty hamburger and fried food, marinara sauce, creamy soups, buffalo sauce, spicy foods in general :'(, ALCOHOL.

3. chicken broth is a life saver when I can't stomach anything else, turkey, steak but only really good fillets, or super soft roast beef, sushi (tuna rolls!) and all cooked fish, mashed potatoes, ramen, cooked spinach, well cooked soft string beans, sweet potatoes and carrots, black pepper in moderation, white rice, olive oil, cheese in moderation.
when I'm in remission small amounts of vegetation like lettuce tomato and onion on a sandwich or a little diced celery and onion in chicken or tuna salad doesn't upset anything for me.


----------



## Paddy Holmes

Pen, just had to write and say I have a picture of Thunder Bay hanging in my home. My great grandfather, William Armstrong painted it. My Dad grew up in Ontario...never been but doubt I'll get the chance now.Travelling is very difficult...
Something I've picked up on is that no one has mentioned Sorbitol. It's an ingredient in diet drinks which latches onto fatty cells and slides them right out. It was originally intended to help weight loss. So beware all Diet drinks, check the labels!!


----------



## AJK

CD.

Unsafe: Red Onions (raw, havn't chanced cooked, regualr onions seem to be fine)

Safe: Everything else it would seem, though there is something I have had recently that doesn't seem to agree with me. 

Not 100% sure about dairy, only had it while on steroids and it was fine, but I don't eat much dairy anyway so havn't had much since I finished with them.


----------



## Pure_xl_ence

Hey Gsto88

Yes, chicken broth is my "meal" of choice when I'm in the midst of flares. That and mashed potatoes. As far as the fruits, have you tried removing the skin off your plums and apples? The oranges & grapefruits get complicated with all the "strings" and stuff, but I've made a point to remove the skin and I don't get irritation from them...although I still eat them in moderation.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Paddy Holmes said:


> Pen, just had to write and say I have a picture of Thunder Bay hanging in my home. My great grandfather, William Armstrong painted it. My Dad grew up in Ontario...never been but doubt I'll get the chance now.Travelling is very difficult...
> Something I've picked up on is that no one has mentioned Sorbitol. It's an ingredient in diet drinks which latches onto fatty cells and slides them right out. It was originally intended to help weight loss. So beware all Diet drinks, check the labels!!


Thanks I dont live too far from a beautiful landmark Kakabeka Falls. From my doctors office I have  a clear view of the Giant.  Pretty nice city.  :smile:


----------



## Kacey

1. Crohns
2.WHEN I AM FLARING...Beef, granola, tomato juice, peppers/grapes/apples, rice, nuts, raw veggies, very cold liquid, gum (the air I guess), fried or fatty food, dairy!
3. WHEN I'M FLARING....pasta, bread, crackers, 

ANd when I am not flaring, it appears that I am able to eat pretty much anything.  My concern here though, is that I'm 12 weeks post op (bowel resect) and TERRIFIED to do it again. Everyone asks me "What kind of diet are you on, to prevent it from happening again?"  Am I suppose to avoid these foods forever?  There are so many conflicting opinions, articles out there about this.  Recently I read that food is without a doubt the cause of a flare and that we should all be following a diet.  My doc will disagree, saying that it is safe to eat anything you'd like as long as you are healthy.  So confused.


----------



## snowchic

Hi Kacey,

All I can tell you is that I can't eat any red meat, broccoli or garlic of any kind in or out of a flare or I will surely have one without a doubt.  It seems that everyone has different things they can or can't eat.  It's weird how this disease effects everyone differently.  

I wouldn't say I follow a particular diet, other than avoiding the above.  I do, however, eat really healthily and stay away from fried foods and I don't eat sweets very often, maybe an occasional cheese cake here or there.  I just view food as either helpful or hurtful.  If it's going to help my body be healthy, then I will eat it, but it is overall unhealthy, then I try to stay away from it.  

That's my theory and has seemed to work for the last 11 years for me.  I hope this has been helpful.  Good luck!    Rhonda


----------



## ekuskrash

I know this might sound stupid, since one of the top items is Fried food but... French fries :/
what do you guys reckon on that matter? ^ ^"


----------



## snowchic

eKuskrash,

I can only eat fries that come from my own freezer and baked.  Fries are too greasy for me.


----------



## ekuskrash

I'm sorry I'm not a native speaker. What do you mean baked? o.o"


----------



## snowchic

That's okay ekuskrash.  What I meant was putting fries in the oven and baking them, rather than frying them on top of the stove.


----------



## ekuskrash

Ah! I get it! Thank you. Well I shall try french fries (homemade) to see how it floats my boat.


----------



## snowchic

Good luck!


----------



## ~Manders~

1. If you have Crohn's, UC, or some other form of IBD
CD

2. A list of foods you KNOW (not just theorize) are unsafe for you.
tomato based anything, soda, raw veggies, hot sauce, chocolate, popcorn

3. A list of foods you KNOW (not just theorize) are safe for you.
Whenever I am flaring, these are my go-to foods. White bread, white pasta, white rice, mashed potatoes, applesauce, yogurt, bananas, tea.

I can eat the things on my "unsafe" list, but just in moderation. I can eat a small green salad once or twice a week, but definitely not everyday!


----------



## sharonbaker

*Hello*

Thank you so much sharing such a great list of safe and unsafe food. This list helped me in great manner. I appreciated your work very much. Thanks a lot....


----------



## Stardust

1. Ulcerative Colitis
2. Meat (with exception of fish), chickpeas, burrito's, chinese food, tomato sauces, butter, dairy, coffee, beer, red wine (one glass of soft white wine like prosecco is okay), grains.
3. Banana, white rice, cooked carrots, mashed potatoes, fish, white pasta, saltine crackers, regularly drink water, avocado, melon, blended potato and green onion soup, sushi.


----------



## Jessika

Anything with wheat! (I have ceilac as well) I try not to eat very acidic things either - I buy low acid orange juice over than regular kind, as well as avoiding anything hard to digest. During a flare almost anything will set me off, sadly.


----------



## tiloah

Pizza is officially on the naughty list for me.


----------



## Stardust

Pizza, definitely. I am having a flare up that is almost gone now, yesterday I ate a dish that had chickpeas and mustardseeds, and that was totally wrong because this morning i was bleeding a little again, so that is also on my list of unsafe foods.


----------



## Bekah13

Crohns

Just wondering are doritos bad? Ive eaten a couple an nothing happened no pain or anything, i just dont want to eat alot if they are bad


----------



## jussip

1.  Crohn for 14 years, 2 years of remission now with this diet

2. Unsafe: all wheat products - even gluten free, dairy, sugar products, alcohol, most additives, spicy foods, coffee

3. Safe: SCD-Yogurt, cheese, nuts, chicken, meat without additives, fruits, vegs, *fish*, berries, butter, olive oil,


----------



## Bekah13

it just so happens i am now in clinical remission as well just from the medications!! 

my specialist told me i could eat whatever i wanted now, and just that if it hurt not to eat it anymore.


----------



## Butterfly50

*Safe and Unsafe Foods*

I've had Crohn's for 27 years. My disease seems to be in control as long as I stick to the diet below. I've gone 10 years without a flare but this year, I've had multiple flare-ups. Along with new trigger foods, stress seems to be a huge trigger.

Safe Foods - Most vegetables and fruits(cooked easier to digest), beef, chicken, fish, tofu

Semi-safe - Goat and sheep's milk cheeses, goat milk, almond milk (limited), goat yogurt, buffalo cheese, soy milk. vinegars ( except rice wine), alcohol

Unsafe triggers - purple onion, raw broccoli, carageegan, rice wine vingar. m(instant cramps and bloating!), any type of cow's milk product, wheat products and gluten (the gluten and wheat just started with me


----------



## Elbeasta

Hi there - this list helped to turn my week around!  Thanks a million.

1. Undiagnosed (waiting, waiting, waiting to see the GI)
2. Corn in all its forms - including derivatives like maltodextrin.  (So this includes a lot of fast asian food b/c of the hidden corn starch, and all sodas, most candy, most cookies and cakes, frosting, fried foods.)  All grains except for white rice - tho this week I'm wary of that too.  Beef, pork (except for gluten free bacon!), deli and processed meats, dairy - cow's sheep's and goat's (except for ghee), nuts (including almond and coconut milk), seeds, caffeine, beans (except tofu), powdered stevia, alcohol, apple peels, pineapple, raw carrots. hot spices.
3. All veggies except for beans, tofu, plain chicken, plain fish, white rice sometimes, some herbal teas, twig tea, liquid stevia, honey, potatoes & sweet potatoes, ghee, salt, eggs, some fruits (mango, peaches, bananas, some citrus), rice milk.

cutting out alcohol, caffeine and chocolate this week really helped, and I'm eating more half-sized meals.  Also, I'm making an effort to only eat when I eat - I tend to eat at my desk at work, or at my computer at home, or playing a board game on the weekend.  This week I'm just eating, mindfully, and that's helped, too.  

nervous about going to a new office today...  Food fright.
--Lisa


----------



## jessi9814

1.. crohns

2.. Meatballs, butter, soda, milk products (cheese), pringle chips, anything sour, pickles

3.. sushi, imatation crab, soy chocolate milk, white bread, applesauce,chicken,trix cereal, 

I am lactose intolerant so if i do have dairy i have to take a pill.


----------



## mr apricot

Crohn's 

unsafe foods--onion, garlic, bacon, milk, cheese, anything containing dairy,red meat, shellfish,ocean fish, soy,  chocolate, all nuts,spicy seasoning, cinnamon , cloves,  beer, yeast alcohols, tomato, pineapple, banana,acidic tropical fruits, carrots, corn, celery, raisins, chicken and egg 

(excessive gluten intake also trigger flares)

safe foods--baked potatoes, green beans, rice milk, turkey,lettuce,green pepper, green tea, white rice


----------



## Beach

I've known for awhile that pumpkin seeds, and macadamia nuts are problem foods for me.  When I eat those I have a classic, painful, allergic relation.  

Grains are problem foods also.  I probably could eat white rice, but wheat, and corn cause gut problems.   

Over the last few months I've been writing a food journal and might have come across another problem food or two.  I'm kind of exciting about this.  I have not narrowed it down to which or all, but after avoiding olive oil/olives, cinnamon, along with chicken and eggs, the extreme fatigue, hunger, and muscle aches have all but gone away.  A rash I can get has disappeared also.  The timing couldn't be better as I have young nephews visiting this week for spring break.  The boys normally run me into the ground.  Kind of nice to be able to keep up with everyone for a change.  Fingers crossed the good feelings continue.


----------



## Pure_xl_ence

Mr apricot same for me with excessive gluten...if I start getting those "highly attractive" bowel sounds then I know I've eaten too much gluten that week.


----------



## indianhart

Thanks David for doing this!!!

1. Crohns disease
2. almost anything when I'm in a flare up, but I try to avoid beer, mayo, dairy (cheese seems to be okay), spicy food, sometimes chocolate, too much coffee
3. oatmeal, applesauce, cheese, saltines, soup, italian ice, water,tea, bananas


----------



## charly

1. Very mild Crohn's

2. I haven't done brilliantly at figuring out foods that are triggers, but dried fruit is bad news   As is energy drinks (unsure if it's the caffeine or the sugar that's the issue...).  Also if I drink more than about two glasses of alcohol I know all about it the next day - so it's about quantities.  

3. Porridge, bananas, herbal tea, pasta, bread.  I find when I eat unhealthy food (eg. Maccas for lunch instead of a salad), my stomach is better


----------



## sjphansen

1. Ulcerative Colitis...my internist keeps saying I have Crohns, but since my G.I doesn't mention it...I don't want to know!

2. CABBAGE, Popcorn, Nuts, basically anything with high fiber content, Pizza, Hamburger, Cauliflower and onions, Pasta, icecream, carbonation of drinks, cucumbers

3. Beef bone broth with tidbits of beef,  nonwhole grain type crackers,  whitebread, sourdough, potato bread, applesauce, oddly enough, hot dogs, and ham, bacon, fish, Salmon, white rice, potatoes in any form without skins, chicken prepared anyway, tea, cream cheese, greek yogurt, eggs.


----------



## Pure_xl_ence

Charly, are your alcoholic drinks mixed with juices? Like orange/pineapple/cranberry? The sugars from the juices is what will get you more than just the drink itself typically.

Sjphansen- yea anything high fiber is a no-no for us. Isn't it crazy that things that are in general better for people (brown over white rice, wheat bread over white bread) are the reverse for us? lol...there are some books and articles online for helpful hints on eating a low fiber-low residue diet..or at least food items that fit those requirements.


----------



## IAmTheWalrus

The only thing I've come across that causes me any problems, albeit mildish ones, is steak. I never really like it so I don't really care, lol. 

I can tolerate the hottest curries but not a piece of meat ... :3


----------



## charly

*Thankyou!!*

Just wanted to say thanks so much for this list.  I have never really figured out my trigger foods because I've never known what, out of the many things I've eaten in a day/meal, could be the problem.  This list has given me the guidance I need to try to identify more of my trigger foods, so I can have a happier tummy.  

Most appreciated!!

Charly:rosette1:


----------



## sallianna

1. Crohn's

2. Gummi candies; processed foods; dairy products (although I cheat a good bit on this one...and suffer the consequences teehee :tongue; caffeine; corn and popcorn when I'm feeling especially sensitive.

3. Beans, ginger tea, scrambled eggs. These are pretty much the only foods I eat when I have flare-ups, and they have gotten me out of some sticky spots! I also eat a lot of skyr, which is a type of Icelandic yogurt. I can't really say that it does anything positive to help my Crohn's--it doesn't make it any worse or any better-- but I felt like it was worth mentioning since it's one of the only milk products I can eat without getting sick. I think it has something to do with the part of the milk they use and how it's processed. If anyone else has dairy sensitivity, I highly recommend trying skyr as an alternative.


----------



## mickwegian@comcast.com

1)  corn, corn products, dairy
2)  olive oil, avocado, potatoes, not fried, any kind of fish, any vegetable except for corn that is pureed

I was diagnosed at age 15 in 1985.  I had 2 bowel resections, 1 in 1994 and 1 in 2005.  I do not take any maintenance drugs and have been symptom free since 2005.  I started an anti-inflammatory diet that was taught at my local hospital.  The focus is on omega 3 rich foods and seems to be working.  The one downside has been that I eat very little red meat and I cannot absorb iron, so I have started iron infusion for that.  Otherwise, for the first time in my over 20+ years with Crohn's I have not been afraid to eat, I even gained a little weight!


----------



## Pure_xl_ence

Wow mickwegian...that is absolutely wonderful! Congrats :dance:


----------



## OnMyOwn

Kacey said:


> My concern here though, is that I'm 12 weeks post op (bowel resect) and TERRIFIED to do it again. Everyone asks me "What kind of diet are you on, to prevent it from happening again?"  Am I suppose to avoid these foods forever?  There are so many conflicting opinions, articles out there about this.  Recently I read that food is without a doubt the cause of a flare and that we should all be following a diet.  My doc will disagree, saying that it is safe to eat anything you'd like as long as you are healthy.  So confused.


Hi Kacey - I'm 8 weeks post op and have the same confusion. I feel like I should be doing something with my diet, but there are so many different schools of thought and my GI just says to eat whatever I want that the "Crohn's will do whatever it wants to do". This doesn't seem right to me. I want someone to just hand me a list of foods I can/cannot eat, but everything I read seems to say it is an individual thing


----------



## Pure_xl_ence

RE: Last thread & it's attached quote...it DEFINITELY can be attached to food. Now, granted stress can bring on a flare, one of the MAIN triggers for Crohn's is food related. I think some of the confusion in the medical field is due to the fact that not much is known about it still and the fact that it isn't a uniform type of disease and affects everyone differently is what baffles folks. I mean, just look through this thread of safe v unsafe foods. One person's danger list is another person's comfort foods. I think it's best that once you identify your trigger foods to either only have small portions if you MUST or just avoid it altogether.


----------



## irinamayers

I’ve made my separate list of ‘safe foods’. It’s gotten significantly smaller in the last month.
 I don’t know why I bother, I feel awful after eating anything. At least I try.

I hate grocery shopping all it does is highlight how bad I actually am, I get really anxious and uncomfortable around all that food and people. I feel like everyone is watching me and judging what I buy. It’s just all very stressful to me and I know it sounds stupid but my brain is stupid


----------



## Pure_xl_ence

Irina what meds are you on?


----------



## 7amad10

1- Crohn's

2- Milk, spicy sauce, 

3- bread


----------



## Justme:)

1- crohns and coeliacs

SAFE;
1. canned peaches
2. bananas
3. yoghurt
4. Gluten free porridge
5. Rice
6. chicken

UNSAFE;
1. Lettuce
2. beetroot
3. nuts/ seeds
4. sweetcorn


----------



## optimusmog

KALE, you bastard! totally unsafe, as in: in the fetal position, on painkillers, distended, considering a visit to the hospital if the pain and blood doesn't stop.

just figured this one out this week so I thought I'd share


----------



## livegreen

1- Crohn's, Chronic Gastritis and Celiac.
2- Unsafe: Raw blended kale and spinach as in a green smoothie, undercooked beans , raw onions, Honey, Walnuts, Pecans, apples, yellow pears, beer, Gluten, dairy, beef,  wine, peppermint tea, most herbal teas, nutmeg, black dried figs, candy, too much sugar, MAG, Sorbitol, Stevia and worst of all apple juice
3- Safe foods: Cooked greens even Kale and spinach, cooked onions, cooked mushrooms, beans must soak for at least 18 hours, sprouted even better, hummus, cooked apples in rice pudding, berries, Cashews, almonds, sunflower seeds, Peppitas, black tea, nut milks, Tofu, Tempeh, dates,raw figs and on good days gluten free oatmeal and granola. I usually do better when citrus fruit and other fruit is combined say with vegan rice pudding.


----------



## M30

1. Crohns
2. Beer, Alcohol, Popcorn, Strawberries, Nuts, Pepper / Spicy foods
3. Chicken (breast or nuggets frm md's), potatoes (baked, boiled, mashed & even mcdonalds french fries), Vitamin Water, Chocolate ice cream (small qty), Green Beans, mac & cheese.


----------



## M30

mickwegian@... said:


> 1)  corn, corn products, dairy
> 2)  olive oil, avocado, potatoes, not fried, any kind of fish, any vegetable except for corn that is pureed


Change your username so it does not expose your email to the world. Stress from deleting spam has been known cause attacks!!


----------



## Vantage26

Crohn's disease
Unsafe: raw vegetables, sweets, soft drinks, fast food, pizza, anything heavy
Safe: sardines, avocado, tuna, olive oil, wheat bread, fish, kefir, yogurt, quinoa, rice, apples, bananas, blueberries, stawberries


----------



## Avw

1. CD

2. Off limits: Red meat, Fried food, Fast food, most spices (tabasco and srirachi are okay sometimes), beans, dairy milk, ice cream, anything whole wheat, anything high fiber, anything rich, fatty, or greasy. Oh, and artificial sweeteners- Big NO NO!

3. Usually safe: White bread, flour tortillas, yogurt,  crackers, some fish, chicken (depending on preparation), aged cheese, boiled eggs, jasmine rice, most fruits and vegetables are okay when in remission. 

During a flare, just crackers and bread.


----------



## ctrl z

1. Crohn's

2. Raw almonds, popcorn--I rarely have pain. When I do, I know I'm in trouble. Popcorn sent me to the ER and raw almonds nearly sent me.

3. Everything else seems fine.


----------



## ZM1019

Anything with any form of starch.

Nothing else bothers me or changes anything.

My doctor told me not to change my diet because I don't eat anything that has it or touches it now.  (and that includes vitamins, supplements, medicines, etc)


----------



## tecnicskates

I would first like to say that this list is a great idea. What I found most helpful was seeing a dietician, just regret that it took 4 years for this to be suggested to me. For me diet is 95% of the battle.


1. Crohn's and diverticulitis

2. 
-cream pasta sauce (by far the worst)
-garlic
-bacon
-deep fried food of any kind
-pizza
-bbq sauce, bbq wing sauce (could be the garlic)
-ribs(again probably garlic related)
-steak
-cheese
-mexican food in general (moes, chipotle, chilis)


3. 
-sweet potatoes
-chicken
-broccoli
-beans
-carrots
-whole wheat rice
-whole wheat pasta
-eggs
-whole wheat bread
-turkey
-turkey bacon
-yogurt
-apple sauce
-bananas
-potatoes
-pork chops


----------



## my buns are burnin

well I just added carrots to the not safe list lol
 others are: anything fried, beef, too much dairy.... so far..


----------



## tzvia

1. Crohn's

2. Can't eat- caffiene, alchohol, chocolate, wheat, tomato sauce, whole nuts/seeds, spicy food, eggs, red meat, zuccini, anything with msg.    watermelon?

3.  Bananas, avocado, coconut oil, pea protein powder, soups, most cooked veggies, especially butternut squash, fish, chicken, yogurt, mint tea, catnip tea.


----------



## tzvia

Oh, also nut butters are safe for me-- good protein!


----------



## tzvia

oops i keep forgetting things: 
unsafe: mussels and clams


----------



## my buns are burnin

newly unsafe.. pasta


----------



## Badr

1. Crohns
2. Corn and whatever is made out of it, lactose, un peeled tomato, lettuce, Fried eggs, french fries.
3. chicken, beef, fish, breads.


----------



## Mabaline

I'm confused some of these food say safe and some say not but they are overlapping.


----------



## Badr

Mabaline said:


> I'm confused some of these food say safe and some say not but they are overlapping.


You know just do as my nutritionist said. try small a amount of somehing you want to test and judge by yourself. i think everyone has their own list of safe/unsafe food.


----------



## poopmachine

1. Crohns
2. I have to take it easy on some cereals....anything with to much fibre like many of the healthy cereals.....like oatmeal crisp, as much as i love that stuff its just not great....
also cannot eat thin runny pasta sauce
3. Whire bread products, white pasta, rice is always good to, THICK and chunky pasta sauce, meats, apple cider (ya totally random)


----------



## nicola502

Hey

1- Crohns/Colitis

2- Brocolli (this is the worst), wholewheat bread, wheatabix

2- White bread, white pasta, chicken, bananas, mashed potato


----------



## matty

uc or Crohn's    

1.  yogurt, eggs, white bread, tea, rice, chicken, bananas, crackers, mashed potatoes


----------



## guitarjamie03

1. Crohn's 

2. Unsafe: Popcorn, nuts, green beans, high fiber foods (ex, bran, wheat, etc) 

3. Safe: Everything else. Chicken, read meat, pasta (when I am in a flare), veggies, fruit, etc.


----------



## Jer

1.  Crohn's

2.  Fast/fatty/greasy food.
     Dairy
     Popcorn
     Onions
     Spicy food
     Too much salad
     Tomato/tomato sauce/acidic foods

3.  Chicken
     Broccoli  (steamed)
     Eggs
     Fish


----------



## ndw0317

1. Severe UC
2. Dairy: milk and cheese, ALL raw veggies and fruit, anything fried, anything with seeds, any form of rice, chocolate, coffee
3. Eggs, yogurt, chicken broth, white bread, saltine crackers, almond milk, small amounts of creamy peanut butter (lots of sugar is a trigger for me), small portions of canned green beans, potatoes (mashed)

Nicole


----------



## Foodlover

1° Crohns 
2° Any sort of industrial candy especially sherbet, spicy food, sweet corn, green veggies
3° RICE, any meats, tomato sauce (helps with the blandness), coca-cola, ice tea, starchy veggies (carrots, potatoes, sweet potatoes etc..)

Currently on Imuran and Entocort


----------



## Shay-dee

*Crhon's Disease*

*Unsafe foods: *
Dairy-all
Gluten, especially doughy breads like a nice Italian or French loaf--yum yum.
Caffeine, especially coffee and chocolate too-- boo hoo
Onions, especially raw 
Dry Beans-- green beens are fine.
All fast food and fried food, potato chips fall in this category but for some reason regular potato chips actually make me feel good, but I'll usually go for plaintain chips if I crave something salty. 
Alcohol-- not even a drop.
Any carbonated drinks-- I don't need help making gas!
Veggies with thick skin, unless the skin is removed.
Sugar all forms, I do use honey to sweeten my green tea.
Pork and red meat... on occasion I will have steak

*Safe foods:*
Bananas, brown rice, apples(without the skin), broccoli, cucumbers(also no skin), gluten free bread/pasta, chicken breast or fish-baked, coconut oil instead of butter/margerine, almond milk or coconut milk.
Safe snacks: plaintain chips, walnuts, dried fruit

That's all I can think of for now... I do take supplements.


----------



## RissaIUP2016

Crohns
Anthing makes me have pain.


----------



## jamison

1. Not finalized diagnosis but suspected Crohn's 
2. fried, spicy, oils (all chinese food), lettuces & onions are big ones, sometimes dairy especially if it has the word 'cream' in it i.e. sour cream, heavy creamer, ice cream etc.,  caffeine, chocolate, poultry skin (as in a chicken or turkey roast), butter, mayo, beef, tomatoes
3. rice (i find rice milk to be safer than regular milk), white breads, usually fish, grilled chicken(i find it best to always avoid the skins), pasta(but watch out for the sauces, alfredo is butter and cream and tomato is bothersome
I've found with any kind of meat grilling is always easier for me handle than baking. I also think stress, anxiety, environment can play a big part as most bathroom issues I deal with are often time between 10 to 90mins after a meal. I've found a calm, not rushed and also cooler temperature can make for a better environment when eating. Hope this helps.


----------



## bunnyceleste

crohns disease, 10 years

UNSAFE:
popcorn, chips, white sugar, artificial sweeteners, coffee, gluten, raw & whole nuts/seeds, cow dairy, raw carrots, basically any junk food/candy, melon is not great, spicy foods

SAFE:
rice pasta, rice bread, sheep and goat yogurt, eggs, almond butter, veggie juice, fish, chicken, squash, proper homemade bone broth, miso, avacado, green and herbal teas, non dairy unsweetened alternative milks (almond soy coconut ect), applesauce


----------



## afidz

1. Crohn's
2. Any nuts, tomato soup or marinara sauce, tropical fruit
3. YOGURT, breads, any meats, apples (no skin) bananas, mashed potatos


----------



## BigYaz8

1. Crohn's 

2. Beef, ham, tomatoes

3. Everything else, so far


----------



## joefigliano

1. Crohn's
2. Coffee, Alcohol, Soft Drinks, Smoking, Spicy foods, fatty foods, fried foods, dairy foods, sugars, tomato sauces, onions, citrus fruits, juices, cold food or water

3. Warm Water, apples, Spinach, Steamed foods, brown rice, lean chicken, pork and fish, carrots, ginger, snow peas, boiled food


----------



## CronoMush

its difficult to say exactly what acts as triggers. I have noticed that apple juice sometimes sets me off. What I have discovered by careful logging of ingredients of foods that cause me the most severe symptoms is that colours classified as E160b and E160c cause me sever symptoms. These have several names including paprika extract, capsicum and annatto. The are sometimes listed among 'natural colourings'. All of these are red/orange colours and are often used in pasta sauce, snacks, pizzas and a host of other packaged products in various quantities.

These additives are classed as 'natural', but they are extracts and hence concentrates and I suspect will be liberally sprinkled or added to various foods making them present in rather unnatural quantities.

Not sure whether this is an intollerance/allergy that is unique to me, but it appears to have been responsible in the past for several severe flareups lasting 3-7 days and many lesser periods of discomfort. I have carefully avoided products with these extracts and have not had flareups with that kind of intensity since, although as Crohn's is a chronic condition I still have periodic flareups which I cannot attribute to a specific cause.

I also avoid peanuts and chocolate raisins (puzzled about that last one but they always give me stomach ache but I tolerate chocolate and grapes OK.).

Therefore;

1. Crohn's diagnosed
2. E160b, E160c, peanuts, chocolate raisins
3. Rice, soup, broth, fish, potato, chicken, carrot, parsnip, brocolli, sweetcorn


----------



## tea11497

1. Crohn's Disease

2. All fried foods, cheeses and dairy (due to lactose intolerance), popcorn, beans, brocolli, and fast food and junk foods.

3.  All fruits, cooked vegetables, grilled chicken, seafood, white bread, peanut butter, and most crackers.


----------



## Chicken1983

1) Crohn's disease

2) raw veg, tomatoes fresh raw cooked or sauces or pizza, wine , cider, brown or grainy bread, seeds,nuts,spicy foods, citrus fruit, no skins or pips, anything acidic ie fruit juices, pork, onions, broccoli, sometimes beef must be lean. Sausages, pâté, peas, sweet corn, pop corn, dried fruit or seeded cereal, 
spring rolls :-( my favourite 

3) milk chocolate, dairy, bananas, asparagus, carrots, potatoes no skin, flattened coke or dr pepper, sweet spirits ie Malibu archers and ameretto, white bread, Chinese food I have egg rice and a chicken in sauce I stay away from bean sprouts and leak onions etc, oven chunky chips, fish and prawns, white rice, chicken well chewed, lean beef, ham, cheese, crisps mild flavours and cheesy biscuits!!! McDonald's plain cheese burgers no problem with but store bought burgers bit hit and miss?????


Like others if I'm in a flare all is evil and I have liquid meals made with milk and supplements ease gently back into solid foods. After a flare some foods I could tolerate become uncomfortable to eat again for a while xxx
David great idea xxx


----------



## SarahD

1. Crohns

2. Unsafe: Milk, banana, carrot, pineapple

3. Safe: Egg, tuna (in brine or water), cod, garlic, cooked onion, smooth peanut butter, oats (gluten free)


----------



## UnXmas

Crohn's.

Unsafe: anything containing insoluble fibre (whole grain cereals like bran; raw vegies, beans, nuts and seeds), but only in large quanities - a small amount each day is ok. Anything really rich. A lot of typically unsafe foods, like alcohol, coffee or spicy food I don't like anyway so I'm not sure if they're unsafe for me. Also the volume of food matters for me - large portions of anything are unsafe!

Safe: pretty much everything else - refined/white cereals and grains; sugary foods (cakes, bicuits, etc.); fruits and veg that are safe for me are root vegetables/bananas/tinned fruit/avocado; protein: fish, dairy products, eggs and meat; drinks: juice, fizzy drinks, squash, milk; milk-based puddings are great when I don't feel like eating. Peanut butter is safe and useful for getting in calories.


----------



## professorpottyproblems

I just did a quick skim of the list of safe/unsafe foods and only found a passing reference to my worst trigger food so I wanted to share my experience with that cruel, grey, sludgy demon with you, but first I have to say that compiling this list is a fantastic idea. 
I have had the incredible luck to have a family doctor who has crohn's and recognized my mild symptoms warranted a GI specialist's opinion and immediately connected me with a dedicated new doctor in my area who promptly diagnosed my Crohn's. I have been with my GI specialist since she first began her practice (the bookshelf in her office was bare and had just been assembled the day of my first visit) and she has been following and contributing to current studies and recent findings and always seems to have a new tid-bit of information to share with me when we meet. Long story short she is a keen doctor and has been very good to me over the years I have been her patient BUT one thing which she told me early on has always stood out as being glaringly wrong and that was "diet has little effect on your condition." 
I know, it's crazy that an otherwise fantastic GI specialist would utter those words right? I was told a high fiber diet can help, and to avoid trigger foods as you learn what they are by stumbling upon them, trial and error style. 
A loosely defined 'high fiber' diet may be a good starting point for some, but for a lad with Scottish background like me, it's a damn good thing I doubted that one piece of advice because my single worst trigger, the only food that has done more than irritate my condition and has been the one food to cause me to have a full-on flare that required prednisone to rein it in, is definitely a a super source of fiber.....it's Oatmeal!!! (que dramatic dun-dun-dunnn sound effect here) 
I can't eat a bowl of it, can't eat bread with even a decorative sprinkling of oats on the crust, I can't even eat a teaspoon of it when it has been ground down into a fine oat flour....something about oatmeal in any form just sets off my Crohn's like nothing else I know. I can handle many items that are serious triggers for others with little or even no noticeable negative effect, but show me an oat flake and I'll show you the back of a lad running for the bathroom.
If you can eat oatmeal, rejoice and if you would be so kind maybe eat a bowl of it for me but don't pity me because there is one upside to my aversion to oats, I'll never be expected to eat haggis again.


----------



## UnXmas

professorpottyproblems said:


> I just did a quick skim of the list of safe/unsafe foods and only found a passing reference to my worst trigger food so I wanted to share my experience with that cruel, grey, sludgy demon with you, but first I have to say that compiling this list is a fantastic idea.
> I have had the incredible luck to have a family doctor who has crohn's and recognized my mild symptoms warranted a GI specialist's opinion and immediately connected me with a dedicated new doctor in my area who promptly diagnosed my Crohn's. I have been with my GI specialist since she first began her practice (the bookshelf in her office was bare and had just been assembled the day of my first visit) and she has been following and contributing to current studies and recent findings and always seems to have a new tid-bit of information to share with me when we meet. Long story short she is a keen doctor and has been very good to me over the years I have been her patient BUT one thing which she told me early on has always stood out as being glaringly wrong and that was "diet has little effect on your condition."
> I know, it's crazy that an otherwise fantastic GI specialist would utter those words right? I was told a high fiber diet can help, and to avoid trigger foods as you learn what they are by stumbling upon them, trial and error style.
> A loosely defined 'high fiber' diet may be a good starting point for some, but for a lad with Scottish background like me, it's a damn good thing I doubted that one piece of advice because my single worst trigger, the only food that has done more than irritate my condition and has been the one food to cause me to have a full-on flare that required prednisone to rein it in, is definitely a a super source of fiber.....it's Oatmeal!!! (que dramatic dun-dun-dunnn sound effect here)
> I can't eat a bowl of it, can't eat bread with even a decorative sprinkling of oats on the crust, I can't even eat a teaspoon of it when it has been ground down into a fine oat flour....something about oatmeal in any form just sets off my Crohn's like nothing else I know. I can handle many items that are serious triggers for others with little or even no noticeable negative effect, but show me an oat flake and I'll show you the back of a lad running for the bathroom.
> If you can eat oatmeal, rejoice and if you would be so kind maybe eat a bowl of it for me but don't pity me because there is one upside to my aversion to oats, I'll never be expected to eat haggis again.


I wonder if some doctors say food doesn't effect Crohn's because they think of the disease only in terms of inflammation, rather than symptoms. Perhaps some of them mean that diet can't cause Crohn's or cause a flare. Whereas the patient thinks about how bad their symptoms are, which can be influenced by diet. It's still means the doctors might be giving unhelpful advice, but doctors do seem to think of diseases in terms of the things they can assess through tests (like levels of inflammation), and are often not so concerned about symptoms. (Which is why so many of them think IBS is no big deal, because it doesn't cause actual damage like Crohn's does, even if someone has symptoms of IBS which are just as bad as the symptoms of Crohn's can be.)

Re. oatmeal: I'm surprised it gives you problems, I always though oatmeal was quite easy to digest. I can tolerate it better than most cereals/grains - I think it contains a lot of "soluble" fibre, which I have far less problems with than insoluble fibre. Do you think you might be allergic to it?


----------



## sometimesigurgle

currently in a flare and can only drink frusibin when im good can eat rice bannanas bread semolina fish but not salmon its too rich tuna is ok and white fish like cod no fruit it really affects me except for bananas yogurt is good i just dont like it sometimes i can eat chinese food but not at the moment


----------



## superzeeman

No eggs for sure, Curry is bad but I love it so, grilled foods seem to do me wrong with any meat I try. Hamburger seems to get me going too.


----------



## acheallova

Crohns-
I stay with lots of fluids (gatorade)and bland foods. Mashes potatoes,  rice, oatmeal, skinned baked chicken-when i can tolerate it, salmon, shrimp, pheasant, elk, peaches, pears, steamed broccoli, virgin olive oil sauted green beans.  I've started a new smoothie diet with mild ( minimal amounts)  soft yogart and juices and almond milk.
No no's- deep fried food, fast  food, greasy food, bacon, hamburger/cheeseburgers, chilli, mexican, salad( lettuce), onions,  eggs, milk 2%, alcohol, nuts, seeded fruits, cucumbers. -hugs-


----------



## nogutsnoglory

To be honest I don't know what foods are safe anymore. I think yogurt is ok but I haven't been eating it, white flour products but don't eat it, and maybe applesauce with caution.


----------



## LauraElliott

1 - Crohns

*UNSAFE:*  (*= bothers me only when Im already feeling sick/flaring)

-popcorn
-tomato soup
-peanut butter/peanut oils
-low fat milk*  (I usually drink Vitamin D milk)
-yogurt*
-whole grain ANYTHING
-high sugar snacks*
-green veggies that are not cooked enough
-fiber
-spicy food
-salad
-pepperoni
-some really seedy fruits*
-apple juice
-oatmeal

*SAFE:*

-Eggo Waffles (eat them every morning for breakfast) 
-white rice
-Chicken
-Turkey
-Beef/Steak
-Pork
-potatoes
-carrots
-onion
-mushrooms
-white bread


----------



## RonnieKN

1. Crohn's

Unsafe:
Coffee, my stomach just cant handle it. Caffeine in other products seems fine with me though for some reason. I think it may be the acid in coffee.

Red wine, only thing to have ever been the suspect of creating a flare for me. Other alcohol products I can drink in moderation, but prefer not to.

Just in general fatty food I'd avoid, especially when flaring.

Safe:
Bananas, probiotic yoghurt, husk psyllium seed (not a lot though) are my go to products to start most days, especially if I have a flare. Potatoes, pasta, rice, meat and also spicy food, though not when flaring. Also hydration is important as azathioprine tends to dehydrate me, so a few sips of a gatorade like drink, less sugar the better.


----------



## InstantCoffee

1. Crohn's
2. Potato 
Foods containing high fructose corn syrup
Corn Oil
Canola Oil
Gluten
Peppers (fruit)
Black Pepper (seasoning)
Bacon (due to additives, not the meat)
Greek Yogurt (but not regular yogurt)
Apple
Corn products (flakes, bread, chips)
Peanuts, peanut butter, peanut oil
Green tea
Beef
Lobster
Crab
Cinnamon

3. Safe foods:
Eggs
Turkey
Milk
Yogurt
Ice cream
Chicken
Tuna 
Salmon
Shrimp
Mayo
Cottage cheese
Spinach
Honey
Molasses
Whipped cream topping (if no HFCS)
Butter
Coconut Oil (slight laxative effect but no flare-like symptoms)
Cantaloupe
Garlic
Turmeric
Blueberry and Strawberry seeds, not sure about whole fruit, have eaten food 'made with' these containing the seeds without issue
Bananas


----------



## holly beth

i have crohns

the BAD FOODS that are unsafe is : eggs/ whole milk/2%/ yogart / over 1/3 cup of ice cream/nuts/ seeds/ spicy foods/ fired foods/ foods cooked in any oil/ most of all veg raw or cooked/ most all fruits/ any foods that have a red die to them/ red suace/ bubble gum/
so the GOOD FOODS are :i can have 1 egg about every 4weeks at most/  / hard cheese only little/creamy peanut butter/ potatoes/ fish/chicken/ham/lunch meats/little bit of hambuger/ can tunna in water/ lite breads/ few ounce of milk chocolate/ ,
THE DRINKS I CANT DO : bear/wines/ whole milks and 2%/ coffee/hot chocolate/ a lot of water i can only sip water/ juice/ no red die drinks/
THE GOOD DRINKS I CAN DO :fat free milk only 1/2 cup a day at most/ sodas only pepsi and gingereal
living with crohns for over 20 years i was 12 years old
the last 15 years i have been on  REMICADE 
i had uterin caner 2 years a go 
i can go camping long as were are close to the rest rooms/


----------



## C_Barbie

1. Crohn's
2. A list of foods you KNOW (not just theorize) are unsafe for you.
broccoli, tomatoes, oj, onions, celery, most fruits and vegetables with seeds, raw vegetables, spicy foods, anything too acidic, corn 
3. A list of foods you KNOW (not just theorize) are safe for you.
baked chicken, white rice, blended soups like butternut squash or baked potato, apples, apple sauce, white bread, broth, green beans, eggs, bananas, sushi with no seeds or nori, 

This list is during a flare. 
When I'm on the road to recovery I can add in butter lettuce, fruits, ice cream, milk, tomato sauce (sometimes), barilla plus pasta, rolled sushi, most meats, and some things with seeds.


----------



## SilverFirePrime

1. Crohn's

2. Any raw vegetable, fresh berries, grapes, apples,  beans, seeds, high fiber snack bars,  cereals that are primarily corn or wheat based, nuts, processed dairy beverages.   (Bottled Instant Breakfast from a conveince store messess with me, but the powder mixed into a glass of skim milk doesn't do a thing to me. 

3. All meats, oat and rice based cereals, rice, potaoes, cooked carrots, non carbonated beverages, pancakes, french toast, waffles, cheese, milk, yogurt


With everything in number 2, if I've been doing well, a little bit of any of the 'bad foods' usually won't do me any harm.  Any more than one serving and things tend to get dicey in a hurry.


----------



## eastwood

David said:


> I'd like to create a collection of safe and unsafe foods for people that are just starting out on the IBD journey (and it may be useful for the veterans as well).  This idea is to create a list of safe and unsafe foods but since everyone is a little different, I'll then collate the responses and do a little statistical analysis so people can get a general idea of what is safe and unsafe for the majority.


Is saltine crackers Ok to eat while on a flare up? I could use some input on this please? My guess would be its ok but I just want to get rid of this flare up :sign0085: Thanks


----------



## Anarkali

1. Crohn's
2. Tomatoes, chili, pork, beverages, cucumber, all fried foods, fruits, vegetables, dairy, (except the ones located at #3).
3. Turkey, boiled baby-carrots (only sometimes), yoghurt (only one brand: Activia (regular/naturelle/natural)), water, cinnamon, turmeric, cloves, cardamom, watermelon (without seeds).

3-3. CIGARETTES (harmfull for Crohn's patients - GOOD for Ulcerative Colitis) - told by Doctor.

And I personally think that Simethicone intake was the reason my Crohn's did arise. Because I never had any problems with my inestines before I took some Simethicone for excess gas.


----------



## three crows

eastwood said:


> Is saltine crackers Ok to eat while on a flare up? I could use some input on this please? My guess would be its ok but I just want to get rid of this flare up :sign0085: Thanks


I'm so sorry to hear you're having a flare up right now. I'm currently on the Specific Carbohydrate Diet, so I am not eating any white breads or grains of any kind. But if you feel better with the saltines, I say listen to your own gut and do whatever feels better. I wouldn't drink pop, but if you do, at least flatten it so there is no carbonation.

Here are some other ideas. But if there are any items here that you know are not good for you, or if you have allergies to any of these, then by all means, do not eat them. This is just what has worked for me in the past.

I would suggest chicken broth first. Even if it's regular canned soup and you avoid the veggies, and chicken bits. (as you get better you can eat the chicken) Hamburger as plain as you can handle it. Just the patty without a bun preferably. Baked white fish. Jello. Weak tea (green or regular)

My doctor and the hospital had me on a very low fiber diet. NO oatmeal! NO nuts or raw fruits or veggies. They recommended Cream of Wheat. I found C of W to be a real comfort food during my last bad flare before I started the SCD. 

Yogurt is very good for many people, IF you can have dairy. But I would go with plain. Not sweetened. DO eat Bananas, applesauce, canned peaches.
If you have apples, but no applesauce, make sure you peel the apples. 

Frequent small meals or snacks and plenty of healthy fluids.
Good luck!


----------



## three crows

I have Crohn's

*UNSAFE FOODS:* Walnuts, tortilla chips with salsa <~~my favorite snack, popcorn, anything with seeds or skins, ie: grapes, blueberries, blackberries, raspberries (did I mention berries?). Strawberries are ok ONLY if I skin them (the poor things look so naked and puny). Raw spinach or most any raw veggie. Most veggies are ok if cooked well, though I limit green beans even then. Red or green peppers are ok if peeled first and cooked. I peel everything. 

*SAFE FOODS: * My homemade SCD yogurt, bananas, dates, blanched raw almonds (as long as I chew well and am not in a flare), eggs, fish, hamburger (tho I am not fond of it), chicken, Havarti or Colby cheese. 

Probably a few things I'm forgetting. What has surprised me the most is the thing about seeds and skins. It took me a long time to figure that out. Wish I had known years ago.


----------



## Alberta_sweetie

1. "Looks like Crohn's"-flaring for 2 years
2. Fried foods, dairy, sourdough bread, whole wheat bread, veggies-fresh, cooked or canned, fresh fruit, tomatoes, coffee, pop, corn, processed foods, fatty foods
3. White bread, almond milk, eggs, chicken-moist, ensure, apple juice, flattened ginger ale, powerade, green tea, Melba toast.

Don't really remember what it's like to eat and not feel crappy, but my safe list is the least aggravating at this point.


----------



## DoubleAction

1. UC
2. DAIRY! In all its sneaky disguises. Cabbage.
3. Everything that does not contain dairy. Poultry, wheat, and raw spinach are staples of my diet.


----------



## enumeras

1. Crohn's Colitis
2. Alcohol, wheat, corn syrup, anything involved in cheap chocolate, grapefruit
3. Gluten-free foods, dark chocolate, any meat, vegetables, fruit besides grapefruit, and spicy food.


----------



## Derfernerf

Crohns for 4 and a half years

Been okay on everything but popcorn and spicy foods up until about 6 months ago, beef is starting to cause bad bad things to happen. 

I cant really say I have "safe foods". Theres nothing I turn to when I'm having a flare up. But I usually can eat pretty much anything without problems. chips, dairy, chicken, eggs, bread, soda, alcohol, you name it I can usually have it.

Going back on my unsafe foods, I want to point out tomorrow might be totally different than today. A year ago I was eating burgers, steaks, roast, meatloaf; Now eating any of those and I'm in bed with bad pains and severe diarrhea.


----------



## stayinalive75

What kinds of cereals are potentially safe for someone with Crohn's? I'm having a hard time finding the ones without the high fiber other than rice krispies. Thanks


----------



## electricbloomx

1. Crohn's
2. Whole fruits/veggies, fizzy drinks, bacon, tea, coffee, digestive biscuits, spicy food, steak, pizza, hot dog sausages
3. Jelly, chips, white bread, berries (few at a time), water crackers, fish, eggs, chicken

During a really bad flare I basically lived on those safe foods ^^


----------



## JJ_777

Safe - 
light rye bread
Toffuti better than cream cheese (tofu version of cream cheese delicious!)
Nuttlex
Banana 
Mashed potato pumpkin or sweet potato
Chocolate soy milk
Dry gluten free biscuits
Gluten & dairy free chocolate
Gluten & dairy free tea biscuits
Stone fruits such as nectarines and peaches (although I sometimes get a reaction)
Some organic baby foods 


Unsafe -
Everything else lol! 

REALLY Unsafe-
Onion 
Processed garlic BIG NO NO
Dairy
Gluten heavy foods
Undercooked vegetables such as broccoli etc... So stir fry is out
Corn
White bread


----------



## JJ_777

Oh and I have crohns


----------



## llcoorev

Crohn

I am a vegetarian and I can eat almost everything except for: 
Onion rings 
Red wine
Spicy food


----------



## Pure_xl_ence

Hey stayinalive!

I lovelovelove cereals (have more than can my fridge top will allow) but of course most cereals that are tasty boast whole grains. Only thing I can offer are my faves and since they don't give me issues I guess that's what keeps them my faves: Kix, Golden Grahams, Lucky Charms.


----------



## Sam1420

1) Crohn's
2) Any vegetable, peanut butter, strawberries, rice, caffeine, carbonation, apples, nuts, spices, red sauce, oils & greases
3) mashed potatoes, foods free of gluten


----------



## oscar

1 crohns
2 anything with carrageenan in it
3 anything without carrageenan
meds 125 mg azathioprine, salofalk gastro resistant prolonged release granuals (mesalazine )


----------



## Beach

Microscopic colitis
Through some trail testing, cinnamon appears to be an unsafe trigger food for me.


----------



## three crows

stayinalive75 said:


> What kinds of cereals are potentially safe for someone with Crohn's? I'm having a hard time finding the ones without the high fiber other than rice krispies. Thanks


Hey there stayinalive, 

I suppose there are many different opinions about "safe" cereals for Crohn's. Last Spring I had a horrible flare and was in the hospital for 3 days. They offered Cream of Wheat plain or with water or milk over it and I could have it with brown sugar sprinkled on top. I used to hate it as a kid, but it was a great comfort food last year. 

Now I'm on the SC Diet and there are few cereals that I can eat and Cream of Wheat would be a big no-no. 

That being said, are you trying to avoid just high fiber cereals or are there particular grains that you can't eat? I certainly was a cereal junky for a long time and could probably suggest a few if I knew better what you are looking for.


----------



## SusanWellmann

Crohn's

1. POPCORN!!!!, salad, raw veggies of any sort, all nuts, potato skins, peas, beans, red and green bell peppers!!!! (bad one), Booze (red wine), cabbage. 

2. Potato (without skin), rice, chicken, white fish, white bread, white crackers, cooked carrots.


----------



## stayinalive75

I am a BIG cereal person...I have been eating rice chex and rice krispies and they are being good to my tummy...I don't like cream of wheat...I am just looking for more options for cold cereals mostly. Thanks


----------



## AckMac

I've noticed people mentioning carrageenan on the forum as something that bothers them so I recently cut out all the foods I have that has it as an ingredient.  I think it was definitely causing me problems!!


----------



## Karen

OOOOOOO my goodness it sounds like you all are about the same way that my husband was in the beginning ...

* He has Crohn's and has been since December 2005
* When he had found it he had already lost close to 30+ pounds
* He refused to see the DOCTOR till I finally told him to GO & HE DID !!
* Here it is 2013 and it has been 7 years since he found out

He cut back on a lot of things and to do this day he is still keeping a JOURNAL of all that he eats just in case that he has flare ups !!


----------



## timunm

1- Crohns

2-Any Alcohol, but specifically anything Hoppy (Sierra Nevada is the WORST) anything greasy, anything fried, Lettuce and raw veggies.

3- Normally, just stay away from the above, but  am in a bad flare up right now, so quite honestly am trying to starve myself because anything makes the pain really really bad.


----------



## wnorm

1) collagenous colitis; multiple food allergies and intolerances; as yet  undiagnosed mastocytic enterocolitis; and diagnosed stage 1 (?) uterine cancer (surgery April 10/2013)

Dietary notes   re: collagenous colitis   Dec./2012
*Foods tolerated in moderate quantities *
starches: white rice, potatoes, white bread, white pasta, refined cream of wheat
protein: beef, veal, chicken, turkey, Cornish hen, ocean fish, 
dairy: skim milk, 
produce (all cooked): squash, sweet potato, celery root, apple sauce,
misc.: ascorbic acid (used instead of lemon or vinegar)                                                                                                                                                                      
-------------------------------
*Foods tolerated in small amounts (usually mixed with other foods)*starches: rye flour, 
protein: whole egg
 low fat dairy: goat cheese, processed cheese, ensure
produce ( all cooked): celery, mushrooms, peaches, parsnips, 
misc: honey, sugar, homemade pizza without tomato sauce
--------------------------------
*Foods tolerated in very small amounts (usually mixed with other foods)*
starches: oat flour, soya flour, 
protein: tongue, canned salmon
dairy: cottage cheese, yoghurt, mozzarella,
produce (all cooked): blueberries, garlic, green onions, cherries, apricots, lemon, dried mango, dried cranberries
misc: canned food, soya sauce
----------------------------------
*Foods not tolerated*
starches: buckwheat flour, buckwheat groats, brown rice, oatmeal, whole wheat, cornmeal, pancakes, homemade sticky buns, matzoh, pie, barley
protein (all low fat): all beans, tuna, pasteurized egg whites added to blender drinks, smoked fish, soya milk, tofu, veggie deli, sardines, processed meat, 
dairy: cheddar cheese, cream cheese (all dairy with additives such as carob bean gum, carrageenan, ice cream, frozen yoghurt
produce ( all cooked with exceptions): beets, raw lettuce, cruciferous vegetables, tomatoes, papaya, eggplant, avocado, kiwi, plums., strawberries, pineapple, grapes, melon, all juice (however very small amounts of  lemon  and orange juice tolerated in   cooked recipes), raisins, spinach, corn, coconut, pears, dates, figs, bananas
misc.: vinegar, mayonnaise, chocolate, pizza from restaurant, all commercial sauces and dressings, pepper, paprika, nutmeg,& many other spices, l all seeds and nuts, peanuts,  relish, olives, fried potato latkes, marshmallows, artificial sweeteners, herbal and regular tea, club soda, soft drinks, brewer's yeast, any aged food, combined foods such as salmon sandwiches with low fat mayo
-------------------------------------------
N.B.
•	all dairy treated with lactase
•	all dairy low fat
•	only kosher foods eaten
•	all produce cooked
•	all poultry, meats, etc low fat
•	all breads homemade
•	all produce must be peeled
•	multiple food allergies
•	suspected histamine intolerance (elimination diet Sept & Oct. 2012)
•	sorbital  intolerance
•	I never drink coffee. I haven't had a drop of alcohol in ~20 years.
--------------------------------------------
-Despite all these dietary restrictions, I still have daily bouts of diarrhea ( 4 - 9 x /day). This occurs mostly in the morning during and after breakfast .This can last from 1 to ~4 hours).
-If the supper of the previous day provokes a flare, the resulting diarrhea may occur after supper and/or in the early hours of the morning (~ 5am) and can last until noon.
-Triggers at breakfast: large breakfasts, eggs, all cheese, salmon, cooked cereal, dried fruit,  cooked fruit

Symptoms
diarrhea, nausea, fatigue,bloating, abdominal pain/discomfort,  bleeding hemorrhoids (recently possible anal abscess), dehydration, weakness, chills 

Meds:
Now taking immodium, peptobismol, Nalcrom (which is Gastrocrom in the U.S.) Hydoxyzine, Aerius, gastrolyte

Asacol, Entocort, Pentasa, cholestyroamine all didn't work well.


----------



## Pure_xl_ence

I wish you the best possible outcome for your upcoming surgery wnorm.


----------



## xxjemmamxx

I feel like I understand my disease well enough to comment on this now 

Crohn's Disease

*Unsafe:* The worst are probably -Pizza (my favourite food, worth suffering for sometimes!) & alcohol (makes me very sick even in small amounts). I also avoid - anything spicy (curries etc), too much fizzy drinks, popcorn, greasy foods, too much milk, too much melted cheese & BBQ sauce. I'm still finding out more stuff as I go along.

*Safe:* Fish, potato, bread, pasta, white meat, red meat (depends), yoghurts, soup & tea.


----------



## Pure_xl_ence

Hey xxjemmammxx have u tried gluten free pizza? Many spots have this option, if u get an urge that u can't resist, try it & nix the onions & pepperoni, see if it works.


----------



## Artisan105

1. Crohn's Disease

2. Bad Foods- Anything Spicy -_- sucks to be KOREAN! No fast food. No processed food. No alcohol. No milk unless Lactaid or Lactose Free Milk. Avoid acidic food but enjoy a tangerine once in a while. No creamy pasta. 

3. Baked vegetables- like asparagus, brussel sprouts, and sweet potato. Gluten free bread, pasta, etc. Meats (moderate amounts), seafood works- like fish, shrimp, crab. Properly cooked rice, beans, etc. Oatmeal. You can juice the whole vegetables and fruits and it won't hurt you. 

-------------------------------------------------------------
In remission
6 surgeries- 2 Colon, 1 internal bleeding, 1 fistula, 1 hernia, and 1 complication.
Had TPN-Food Tube for a year, Colostomy Bag for 6 months, Pain Pump for years. 

Previous Medicines: 
6-MP
Imuran (Allergic- stop breathing)
Pentasa, Asacol
Prednisone (makes you chubby)
Pain Meds: Vicodin, Percocet, Percodone, Morphine (allergic-rash), Dillaudid, Fentynal etc.

Medications Now!
Remicade- once every two months.
Asacol- 2 pills a day
Tylenol for normal pain but 5mg Oxycodone for extreme pain on reserve.

Vitamins: Liquid Mini Multi-vitamins, Liquid Flaxseed gel-caps with Omega-3, Gentle Iron Pills.


----------



## xxjemmamxx

Pure_xl_ence said:


> Hey xxjemmammxx have u tried gluten free pizza? Many spots have this option, if u get an urge that u can't resist, try it & nix the onions & pepperoni, see if it works.


I haven't yet but I definitely will try it. Pepperoni pizzas are my favourite too, but I already know that pepperoni is a bad idea so I think I will stick to plain cheese or maybe ham. Thanks.


----------



## crohnsbro

1. Crohns

2. Yellow Peppers, Red Peppers, Green Peppers, Banana Peppers, Jalapenos, Chiles, Paprika, Chili powder, Wild rice, Carbonated Beverages (soda/beer, even after it is flat),

3. Wasabi, Potatoes, White bread, Salt, Bananas, Water


----------



## alex_chris

1. Crohn's

2. Unsafe: Fresh onions, oily food, hard liquor, nuts with meat, kebab, dried tomatoes, probiotics, brownies

3. safe even in inflammation scenarios : porridge with oats, porridge with semolina, polenta, chicken with rice, chicken with lettuce, cucumber salad, green beens salad, cooked+halved salad potatoes with hardly flavored lean meat, dark bread with butter, lightly toasted toast with butter with honey, cooked ham with bread, neutral wavers, omelettes etc.

safe currently in remission: pretty much everything except 2. unsafe


----------



## NatalieM

1. Crohns disease
2.NO NO's During Flare:EVERYTHING.  Otherwise, ALL Refined sugar products(which I constantly crave), grainy bread, fried food, carbonated beverages, delicious Leafy greens (cringe*), caffeine, beef, acidic food. Water
3. SafeUsually; White rice. White breads. Instant mac &cheese. Yogurt. Organic White meat. Fish. herbal tea, crystallized ginger, cabbage(helps loosen backed up painful gas)


----------



## Pure_xl_ence

Natalie M, you can't tolerate cooked leafy greens either?


----------



## hbrekkaas

1 - Crohns

Never Eat Foods: Rice, oats, corn, gluten, dairy, nuts, vegetable oil. Those were "never eat foods" before finding out I had Crohns, because they caused issues. 

Not During Flare: All the above, plus things with sugar (except gummy bears) or caffiene. Greasy foods. 

Safe Foods: Meats, fruits. Cooked veggies. Potatoes, soy sauce. Not sure about veggies, I havne't come out of this flare (newly diagnosed) to test them yet.


----------



## Janis

1. Crohn's
2. Red Meat, Pork, no legumes, raw vegetables, tomatoes (sauce, juice, fresh, canned, soup, all), onions, all nuts & seeds, fresh apples, pears, all citrus fruits & juices.  green & purple grapes, blueberries, raspberries - anything that contains seeds. White or whole wheat pasta, anything with gluten, spicy foods caffeine & alcohol.  No salad of any kinds, no dairy.
3. Bananas, cantaloupe, mango, watermelon, any melon. rice & rice pasta, sweet potato, gluten free breads. cooked carrots, steamed peas, asparagus, green & yellow beans, zucchini.  apple sauce, canned pears & peaches in water. tea (within moderation), peppermint tea. Soy, almond & coconut milk.  lactose free milk. Water, lots of water.


----------



## mccindy

1. Undiagnosed

2. Raw vegetables, most raw fruit, red meat, gluten (white or wheat), nuts, alcohol, sugar, chocolate, caffeine, carbonated beverages, spicy foods, bacon, dairy and soy.

3. Bananas, mangoes, skinless chicken, seafood, fish, white rice, sweet potatoes (baked, no skin), canned vegetables (blech), well-cooked zucchini or carrots, apple sauce, canned skinless fruit, almond milk, coconut milk, coconut oil, olive oil, eggs, homemade yogurt, kefir milk. gluten-free bread products.

I have not yet tried regular potatoes cooked, I'm kinda scared to, since every "experiment" I try ends in pain.


----------



## AussieChick

1. Crohn's Disease
2. Coffee, Chocolate  , spicy food, oily foods/deep fried, milk
3. White bread, white pasta, chicken, meat, eggs and I have no idea how but I seem to be fine with chinese food!!!

Still trying to figure it all out


----------



## Traumanurse

1.  Crohns Disease
2.  Safe foods:  Low residue bland foods such as potatoes, rice, eggs, chicken, some canned veggies, white bread, broths, coffee
3.  Absolute Nos:  Water, juice, pop, anything spicy, fresh fruits and veggies, ice cream and milk products like yogurt (except cheese), and salads of course and any leafy greens


----------



## 723crossroads

1. crohn's 
2. I can eat almost all cooked well meats, especially chicken breast. No spicy sauces though. Rice is good and soft cooked carrots and potaoes and greenbeans and peas.Squash is fine. No beans of any kind, or nuts. Popcorn is bad, but I sneak and pay the price!!!Avoid tomato sauce of any kind, juice etc... Sometimes salads are ok and other times,  a nono! Right thru me. The more natural I cook and least spicy the better for my gut. Fruits I avoid, except mellons and occasional grapes and bananas are fine too.


----------



## CronoMush

Traumanurse, what? No water? Really?


----------



## mccindy

traumanurse, what happens with water? How do you avoid dehydration?  Interesting that you can tolerate cheese - is that just aged and lactose-free cheese, or any cheese?


----------



## Traumanurse

I know, weird huh? No water for 12 years now. Causes immediate pain in my upper gastro system, and eventually bleeding up there.

The only two things I'm left to drink is soft cold green teas, and even some coffee.

It really is tough fighting off dehydration at times though.


----------



## mccindy

that is really interesting.  Is it just tapwater, or all water?  Just straight water, so it doesn't bother when used to make things like tea or coffee?  That must really be a struggle, especially sometimes when a person is thirsty and just wants a drink of water!


----------



## The Real MC

1) Crohns

2) Unsafe foods: fried/greasy foods, anything spicier than tabasco, strong coffee, some processed meats, GMO foods and additives*

3) Safe foods: unprocessed meats, fish, and poultry, H2O, juice, tea, coffee (if =I= brew it), dairy products**, fruits and other desserts, whole grains, white grains, wheats, no problems to date with vegetables raw or cooked***.

*Since my resectional, I modified my diet to remove GMO foods and additives such as transfats and high frutose corn syrups.  Many national restaurant chains serve this crap (I read the ingredients of a bottle of "butter flavoring" and was shocked) and I often experience problems with them.  Cooking at home is safest!

You can learn a LOT about safe foods by studying the ingredients on foods in the grocery store - you would be amazed how much garbage is in grocery stores these days!!!

**butter is safe with the "right" bread.

***most salad dressings are loaded with fats, I prefer oil and balsamac vinegar.  But many balsamac vinegars are actually not true balsamac vinegar and only the real stuff is safe for my system.  Few restaurants serve the real stuff.


----------



## Kumo

*1. If you have Crohn's, UC, or some other form of IBD*
Crohn's. 

*2. A list of foods you KNOW (not just theorize) are unsafe for you.*
- Deep fried anything
- Caffeine
- Pop
- Dairy, especially cream
- Bananas
- During a flare-up, everything.  

*3. A list of foods you KNOW (not just theorize) are safe for you.*
- Veggies, salads
- I don't know what else


----------



## myajde84

1. Crohn's
2. White bread, spicy, fried and raw food, coffee, alcohol, beans
3.chicken, rice, fruits, green tea, little butter and cheese


----------



## Fi'sMom

I know this thread is like 2 years old, but its such a good topic, so I wanted to respond!

1. Crohn's Disease

2. Unsafe Foods (known): seeds, nuts, tomato sauce, veggies (carrots, corn, lettuces, onions broccoli, green beans, peppers, cucumbers), mushrooms, raisins, pickles, potato skin, most fried foods (definitely fried chicken), anything really greasy, mushrooms, iced coffee, popcorn, hash browns, spicy foods (those in the hot range...milder stuff is ok). 

3. Safe Foods (known): almost all breads (unless they contain the above ingredients), diary products (no known issues overall), cereal, crackers, pretzels, Poptarts (Smores and Cinnamon), Ramen, chicken, beef, turkey (ok as lunchmeat too), bacon (if blotted really well). 

Sometimes I eat the unsafe foods and deal with the pain and bathroom issues...I never realized how much I loved lettuce and hot sauce until I got sick!


----------



## Vincent311

1. Crohn's disease 

2. Deep fried foods, spicy, milk, cheese, avocado and most fruits during flare. 

3. I only eat porridge with a bit of soy sauce during flare. When not in flare, most breads, pasta, noodles, veggies cooked, fruits except pineapple lemon mango is safe.


----------



## Sophos

1. Crohns
2. UNSAFE foods: Carbonated drinks, carrageenan (found in dairy products), orange/lemon juice, corn, raw/hard fruits and veggies like pickles, peaches, apples, grapes etc., tomato sauce, anything spicy, popcorn, dark chocolate, coffee, energy drinks, greasy foods, I've never drank alcohol but I'm sure it belongs on this list
3. SAFE foods: soft lettuce, dairy (surprisingly!), bananas, white breads, rice, grilled/baked meats (chicken > beef), boiled fish, fruit sauces, sports drinks, peach juice, soup

Thinking about getting a juicer so I can get more fresh fruits&veggies in my diet instead of sticking to the canned variety.


----------



## Ray6007

Crohn's - recently diagnosed so i've been too afarid too try too much just yet.

1. Bad foods - fried foods, dairy, spicy foods
2. Good foods - rice, chicken, cooked potatoes(no skin), fish, avocado, bananas, meat balls, decaf coffee, tea, 

My list of bad foods is not too long as i have taken heed of most of what others have listed and kept away from this for now. Given more time, i will venture and be brave to try other foods but would prefer not having to deal with flares! It's not a pleasant experience at work. I want to try vegan cheese to see whether this will cause a reaction. 

Thanks David for this, it is really useful.


----------



## TestTyrone

Crohns

Unsafe: dairy, spicy foods, oily foods(but ok on occasion) 

Safe: fruit, veggies, most meats, rice, pasta


----------



## M2M

an idea Sophos ~  I did read where canned vegetables have more in them to preserve. So you should be trying to buy frozen bags of vegetables if you can.  They are healthier.  
Ray6007 ~ you may have noticed that most people have corn listed too.  My daughter avoids corn (sweet corn), frozen corn or corn on the cob.  No popcorn either b/c of the kernals.  Since you are kind of new, I wanted to chirp in on a few things.
Right now we are trying to test out some gluten free products for her too.  Just because wheat, flour etc do have flammatory tendancies to them.  
good luck


----------



## KillSodium

1.  Crohn's (Diagnosed a month ago)
2.  Anything with high SODIUM!  Dale's Seasoning is what triggered me to have Flareups, stomach pain, etc!  2,500mg of sodium!  I never had any pain until I went to a BBQ and ate a steak that was seasoned with Dale's Seasoning.  Other causes include IBPROFEN, Tylenol, and Mesalamine.  I'm fighting this without drugs as it gives me pain.  
3.  I can tolerate any food although spicy foods give me minor flares.  Alcohol, ok.  Ice cream, ok.


----------



## RosaleeMae

My safe foods are, chicken baked or crockpot cooked and also steamed. Rice, noodles, bread and butter, eggs cooked soft and potatoes cooked either biled or cut up and put in casserole dish with some butter and microwave till done.. Vegetables cooked well and not beans though.So many things give me gassousness though.

Unsafe foods for me are, Fried foods, sauce for spaghetti and chili and tacos.
Anything spicy at all. Sometimes beef and gravy, not always. Chocolate


----------



## Amaze

For some reason apple peels and tomatoes ruin me. I can have ketchup and eat a peeled apple for some odd reason


----------



## mccindy

just dropping in to say, I miss bread SO much.  I had something with gluten hidden inside it (sweet potato fries for god's sake) and it about killed me.  so I think that that will obviously never change as it's been at least six months since I've been able to eat anything with gluten in it.  Sometimes I get a maddening urge to just eat a doughnut!  Darn it.


----------



## Holly95

I don't have any safe foods right now that I know of. Eggs and white bread and potatoes were my safe foods but even they arent working at the moment :-(

However, I can not eat anything containing canola oil. Absolutely huge no no. That also whips out vegetable oil since it can contain hidden canola oil. So anything containing either canola or vegetable oil is off my eating list. 
Anything deep fried, or spicy is also way off my list.
Sugar is iffy, I can tolerate a little of it but I certainly know when ive had too much


----------



## Holly95

Mccindy, why not have a go at making your own gluten free donuts  my nana has coeliac and she's also allergic to a long list of food, and she still enjoys all her favorite things she just has to make them herself and modify the recipe. 
I made a really nice gluten and dairy free load of bread yesterday, but even that set me off into cramps and nausea so I'm not sure what's going on there cause there was definitely no cross contamination. Food just hates me in general I think :-(


----------



## mccindy

That's an interesting idea, I hadn't thought of it!  I also heard there's a new bakery in town that has some gluten-free products, so I want to check that out for sure.   

I'm sorry to hear you're having such trouble.  I've been doing okay lately but turkey day gave me a fit since I had too much sugar and that is a good way to cause myself some pain.


----------



## HorseLover!!

Unsafe: anything spicy, fried foods, red meat, eggs, milk, some cheeses, rice, white bread, coffee, most fruits, most veggies, pasta, garlic, fish, soup, noodles, nuts, corn, tomatoes, mushrooms, potatoes and much more.

Safe: chicken, brown bread, tea, juice, water, crackers, porridge, almond milk, cakes, chocolate, yoghurts, fruits that are ok: strawberries, raspberries and blueberries. vegetables that are ok: carrots, cucumber and peas.


----------



## empressentrails

1. Crohn's Disease
2. UNSAFE- Cilantro (makes me violently ill and vomit every time), Peanut butter (sometimes is ok but other times makes me vomit), Salad/lettuce, All meats/flesh foods, Popcorn, Fruits with seeds such as grapes, Coffee/Chocolate/Caffeine
3. Safe- Cooked vegetables, Soft fruits without skin, Cheese, Eggs, Rice, Oatmeal:hallo3:


----------



## Plissken

1. Crohns

2. UNSAFE 
Raw vegetables, Fruits , Red meat, All beans, Dairy, Nuts, High wheat/fibre cereals, Chocolate, Carbonated drinks, Alcohol, fried foods.

3. SAFE
Gluten free pasta (lifesaver), Rice, Fish, Chicken, Turkey, white bread, garlic bread, soya spread. 
Snacks - Gluten free crisps like Pom Bears are great for snacks (the none cheese types). Biscuits like rich tea and party rings seem to be fine with me too. 

I grill or bake all meats no frying.

I'm fine with pesto and purees which has been amazing for the gluten free pasta. I often will make pasta with chilli pesto, garlic puree and chop up some smoked salmon, pinch of salt/pepper and some italian seasoning. Delicious! Throw in some garlic bread and I don't feel like I'm missing out so much any more


----------



## ce1210

Unsafe- Nuts, Anything with seeds, any with a peel or rind, Cow's milk, Wheat, Alcohol, anything overly acidic (tomatoes, sour candy, etc), too mcuh sugar at once, coffee, whole corn kernels

Safe- Yerba Mate, Cooked veggies, Any meat as long as its not deep fried, rice, wheat free cereal, goats milk, soy milk, almond milk, corn products (chips, noodles, etc)


----------



## RCJ

Unsafe foods? Any food is unsafe if I eat too much of it, which I still sometimes do...

But definitely have problems with mushrooms and spicy food!


----------



## Erb

This is such a helpful thread and post!  Thanks so much!  I would like to add that Tween is the common name of Polysorbate 80/60/40/20, whatever number follows..  and it's used in the laboratory to GROW bacteria.  It is bacteria food.  It can be used in an acidic solution to grow MRSA.  Seriously, google it.  All you need is a touch of MRSA in your food with some Tween and you've got a lab in your colon.

My worst triggers are beer, wine, wheat (especially whole wheat), high fiber anything (including leafy green salad, which has to be blended to be ok), and certain cheeses (camembert will instantly lead to maddening bloat, pain, etc), while other cheeses are soothing/calming.  I think it depends on the type of bacteria used to make the cheese. Red meat only triggers if it is burned in some way ("seared" or grilled).  Rice isn't always safe for me, depends on how good I've been feeling. I stick to squash. 

Safe foods: Squash, tomato juice or V8, spaghetti squash (bake and rake), protein shake with whey protein isolate, sprouted tofu (I used to be a vegan, this food is still safe, the regular tofu isn't), chicken, duck, turkey, fish, shellfish, olives, spaghetti sauce, homemade meatballs.

I often make homemade meatballs, then have a spaghetti-squash dinner with meatballs, on those days, I might splurge with a slice of rice based garlic bread, or a gluten free style baguette slice of bread.  That's about as normal as I get anymore.


----------



## emix

1. Crohns
2. Not safe (during flare): Muesli, Milk, Coffee, Milk chocolate.
3. Safe (during flare): Oven baked salmon, scrambled eggs, white pasta, chicken.

Thank you all for this list!

Diagnosed 2013: Crohns (maybe UC)
Meds: 2x800mg Asacol


----------



## Wallace

I'm still trying to figure out my safe foods and my triggers. I have crohn's.  I no longer have a terminal ileum or a cecum, they were removed over Christmas. 

1. Wild game meat (properly butchered), chicken and potatoes are always good for me. 

2. Anything high fiber are not good.


----------



## eleanorruby

1. Crohn's
2. red meat, too much caffeine, refined sugars, almost all processed foods, Ensure, large portions of grains (very small portions are okay), lentils
3. bananas, rice/almond milk, most cheeses, yogurt, nut butters, applesauce, well-cooked vegetables, chicken, fish


----------



## ce1210

correction to my earlier post, started using hash oil and have been feeling a million times better so I decided to try to bring coffee back and it seems to be ok now...so coffee is safe once again!:ylol2:


----------



## chicky402

1. Crohn's
2. tomatoes, fried food, greasy foods, Chinese food.
3. breads, chicken, cooked vegetables, lettuce, potatoes.

I was just diagnosed and went through a right colectomy so I am still experimenting with what effects me and what doesn't. I haven't had a flare up since, although does going to the bathroom (diarrhea) 10-15 times a day constitute a flare up? I am not sure. My GI doc isn't very informative. Help!


----------



## ce1210

hey chicky402 I def have a day here or there that I approach 10x but if those days were not few and far between I'd say that doesn't sound like remission....


----------



## Moriati

1. Crohn's

2. What I've so far discovered to be bad for me in a flare up: fizzy drinks, nuts and seeds, grains, fibrous stringy veggies that need a lot of chewing, etc etc, too much oily or fatty foods (fast food!)  

3. Soup, white bread, small amount of canned tuna, banana and yoghurt, mash potatoes all the way!


----------



## Felisha

Unsafe Trigger Foods
All dairy products, coffee, fattening foods (anything greasy), spicy foods, rice (white or brown), anything containing wheat gluten, all grains, corn, lettuce, animal protein/ meats, liquor, popcorn, oil

Safe Foods
Cooked vegetables, pureed soups or broths, boiled chicken, tuna packed in water, bananas, canned fruit, tofu, quinoa, applesauce, caffeine-free herbal teas, egg whites, smooth peanut butter


----------



## Cog

1 Crohnie
2 Wheat/ grain, potato, chicken, banana, plantain, 
3 Rice, beef, pork, cucumber, spicey food, coconut


----------



## Whit

Nobody mentions blueberries as a bad food during remission or non-flare. I'm wondering about them and if the tiny tiny seeds are as bad as say the larger non-digestibles such as corn. Thans.
Whit


----------



## ce1210

Blueberries are one of my favorite foods and don't seem to cause me any problems so long as I don't eat too many of them, but that seems to be the case with pretty much all foods these days. As long as I don't eat too much of any one certain thing then I'm fine...2 bites of cake and ice cream--golden. Entire piece of cake and scoop of ice cream--not pretty.


----------



## Whit

Thanks. It's good to hear. I'm like you. Small meals are OK but anything larger forget it. Blueberries are coming in here at my place and I think I'll try just a few on some cereal.
Whit


----------



## Tamera

Thunderous Finale said:


> Hi Miki. Well I , for one, can't really comment for certain as when I am feeling really ill, as I am right now, Crohn's is at the forefront of my mind...yet when I'm feeling ok (as I probably will be tomorrow), I forget about it.
> 
> What I know to be unsafe for me is dry-roasted peanuts, along with pork. Lettuce always remains undigested in the toilet along with red-pepper....I love eating these! What a cruel disease we have have to live with!


So glad to hear somebody else say pork and peanuts! Not diagnosed so far colitis! I thought I was all alone!


----------



## Zeppy321

What's the deal with canned beans ? They are soft enough. Is it the skins or that they could cause to much gas ? I miss my beans


----------



## ce1210

Zeppy321 said:


> What's the deal with canned beans ? They are soft enough. Is it the skins or that they could cause to much gas ? I miss my beans


ya know I haven't had a problem with canned beans so long as I rinse them really well then add my own seasoning. I think the crazy amount of salt thats in canned beans really screws my stomach up...


----------



## Zeppy321

ce1210 said:


> ya know I haven't had a problem with canned beans so long as I rinse them really well then add my own seasoning. I think the crazy amount of salt thats in canned beans really screws my stomach up...


Maybe I will give them a try when I get out of my flare.


----------



## ronroush7

Lately, tomatoes are having a bad effect on me.

 2


----------



## ce1210

ronroush7 said:


> Lately, tomatoes are having a bad effect on me.
> 
> 2


tomatoes are ok for me as long as they aren't in a heavy sauce...but a hearty spaghetti sauce will have me all screwed up


----------



## ronroush7

ce1210 said:


> tomatoes are ok for me as long as they aren't in a heavy sauce...but a hearty spaghetti sauce will have me all screwed up


I had a doctor tell me a ling time ago that I couldn't do marinara sauce.  What is it in marinara sauce that is bad?

 2


----------



## ce1210

ronroush7 said:


> I had a doctor tell me a ling time ago that I couldn't do marinara sauce.  What is it in marinara sauce that is bad?
> 
> 2


I think they usually are made with tomato paste or some kind of concentrated tomatoes which means lots of acid. Then most red sauces have olive or some other oil and lots of sugar and salt. So all that stuff combined is I guess just rough on somebody with a "sensitive stomach". I can do some red sauces just not thick or oily ones and not a lot at once.


----------



## ronroush7

I seem to be spending a lot of time in the bathroom tonight.  I am wondering if collard greens could have done it?

 2


----------



## fissure2

1. crohn's - newly diagnosed

2. brown rice, avocado, dairy, spicy, beans, flour-bleaching agents, carrots, leaf veg, cauliflower, red meat, pork, veggie burgers, canned soup, citric acid, most preservatives, celery, eggplant, onions, watermelon, alcohol, caffiene, citrus, tomato, mustard

3. bagels, eggs, fish, all soy products, crackers, pretzels, pureed fruit smoothies, ensure, dried tree nuts, applesauce, almondmilk, protein powder, small amounts of chocolate, nut butter, oatmeal, jello, honey, cinnamon sugar, miso, sorbet, coconut water,


----------



## Pandy

1. Crohn's
2. Tomatoes (seeds, skin or whole if raw), Any sort of fruit juice containing pulp or any pulpy fruits, uncured pork, beef if not ground, Fried chicken, uncooked broccoli, carrots. raw or cooked cabbage or spinich. Rye, pumperknickle, Whole Wheat (Fancy ones; whole wheat wonder seems ok) bread. Raw oats, honey. Pistachios, Hazelnuts, Walnuts, Peanuts, Almonds. Brussel sprouts (or maybe they are just gross ), Beer. Peaches, plums. Coffee. Ice cream, Yogurt.

3. Coca cola/pepsi actually make me feel better but only if I drink them flat. Bacon, Peanut Butter smooth organic, Canned tomato sauce ( not glass bottles with chunks in it, not tomato paste). Bacon, Chicken baked or pan fried, ground beef, cored peeled apples & pears. Bananas, white bread, white pasta, hard cheeses, feta. Onions, cooked broccoli or carrots. Fat free/skim milk. Greek yogurt. skinless cucumber. 

As a side not alot of fruits and veggies the skin really bothers me but I think.. and this just seems to be the case to me that it may be the pesticides or packaging. Organic fruits and veggies the skin sometimes still gets me but not always. Ex organic heirloom tomato without seeds im A ok. Regular tomato any of that skin gets in me im doomed.


----------



## Pandy

Oh and safest of all.. Ramen noodles cooked in water not the flavour pouches. drained and I use soy sauce on them. or rice with soy sauce. When I'm eating this its because I cant even stomach the thought of eating anything else.. for those really really REALLY bad days cause ill get flares that last a few days. Tastes like crap but then I dont have to! lol


----------



## fissure2

seeds and skin are deadly. ramen really? im afraid to try b/c its so processed. but it seems your foods are opposite of mine.


----------



## Pandy

The ramen noodles i use are made with enrixhed floour and potatoe startch nothiing else i get them from the asian food section usually flavour packs are spicey. I dont use mr noodles :tongue: not sure if they are the same or not. Spice dosent bother me either most of the time


----------



## fissure2

ohh i was thinking about those instant cup of noodles ramen


----------



## ronroush7

I had peas last night and still experiencing the effects today.

 2


----------



## Eridon2002

Some of the FODMAPs foods.  Not all though-but unfortunately some of the yummy ones I love(Wasabi peas, Onions, pistachios) Any cruciferous vegetable(broccoli, cauliflower). Carrageenan is evil causing instant pain(I think of it as "gluten of the sea").  I hate being scared of food.  Especially nutritious foods like high fiber vegetables, beans, etc.  I have found that Quinoa, Oats, Kasha, millet are a way to get easily digestible fiber.  I soak these overnight to get rid of any phytic acid(an "anti-nutrient") then cook up large batches in my pressure cooker.  Yum!


----------



## TigerFu

1. Crohns

2. BELL PEPPERS (all caps for emphasis) and mushrooms

3. Pasta, Avocados, Plantains, Coffee


----------



## ronroush7

Lately, I am wondering if red grapes might be bad.  There are so few fruits I can enjoy.

 2


----------



## Whit

I have moved up to peaches, apples, bananas and cooked cherries. All but the cherries are without peels. Grapes, blueberries, blackberries and strawberries have to many seeds as I have a stricture in my small intestine. Canteloupe was OK but not wonderful and tomorrow I am going to try watermelon.
Whit


----------



## ronroush7

Earlier in the year, a specialist wondered if I had a stricture.  I think I have a problem with fruits that have seeds.  Bananas are the only fruit I feel comfortable with.

 2


----------



## Whit

My narrowing or stricture is in the small intestine. I had a flouroscopy to determine how bad the narrowing was and I do not eat anything with seeds and no corn or popcorn, no nuts and not brocoli for example. The narrow 4 inches will always be there but I am hoping that if I am careful I will not end up in the hospital with another partial blockage.
Anyway, the flouroscopy was  not too bad a procedure. This fall my GI hopes to visit this area at the end of my small intestine during a colonoscopy.  If the methotrexate injections do their job the inflammation will have subsided and he can see at what stage the disease is in.
Whit


----------



## SmellyMelly

*Risky Foods that can cause me bloating, diarrhea, dashes to toilet, pain, bleeding, mucous, and occasionally horrific internal painful wind are:*

Hot Spicy Foods 

Excessive Chocolate Consumption

Artificial Sweeteners and Colors 

Deep Fried Foods – anything battered or greasy

Raw Broccoli - although I am fine with juicing it

Dairy 

Gluten - especially bread

Gluten-Free Products - like almond meal or rice flour

Nuts

Hard to Digest Animal Proteins like Chicken, Pork and Beef - ok with fish

Carbonated beverages - ok with mineral water

Legumes - ok with them apart from chronic wind! :stinks: (where did you think the name SmellyMelly came from!!)


Fast Food 

Alcohol - especially beer and spirits



I do over indulge occasionally with risky food and always pay the price afterwards.

Gluten-free, mainly vegan, properly blended fruit smoothies and lots of vegetable juicing works best for me. 

I am always nervous about trying new foods. But I do because you need variety on a nutritional level.


----------



## Discobry

1 Crohn's

2 fast food, spicy foods fried food dairy coffee 

3 chicken beef 

Not long diagnosed and seems at the moment that everything is causing flares but that's what I'm certain of  great thread btw : D


----------



## mixiestar

I have Crohn's or UC (doctors are unsure) and my newest Gastro put me on this Low-Fodmap diet and I have noticed a huge difference in how I feel. It's very odd, can have raspberries but not blackberries, red bell peppers but not green. I do recommend it because I have done low-residue and non-dairy and this is the best I have felt in a long time. (Still non-dairy but now Gluten-free on the low-fodmap) Can't eat a huge variety but I'd rather not feel like I was being stabbed and just eat some blueberries than feel like death and have real bread. (well....most of the time)


----------



## SmellyMelly

SmellyMelly said:


> Gluten



I should mention that I can handle oats in the form of porridge; even though oats do contain some gluten.

Apparently you can buy gluten-free oats. But I don't know where from and I have never seen them.

The oats in question must be organic and the old fashioned type (i.e.) not instant and not microwavable. 

They must be rinsed, soaked overnight first and rinsed again, then must be cooked properly and slowly for one hour by the water absorption method until they are soft. 

I then have them with ripe banana and homemade nut milk. Porridge is very nutritious and filling especially in winter..._not to mention fabulous for your complexion_... – so it is good to have made this discovery.

Eating raw or salted nuts from the packet sets me off with horrific pain and nausea. But by soaking the raw nuts overnight and them blending them with water to form a "milk" is fine, I can drink this no problem. Same with soaking sunflower seeds first. 

The key in both these cases is: *soaking overnight first*


----------



## ronroush7

I have not yet decided if seeds are my enemy or friend.

 2


----------



## Whit

Seeds are definitely my enemy.
Whit


----------



## IofNewt

Crohns Disease

Spicy foods (makes me want to vomit almost immediately), anything rich in fibre which includes a lot of stuff I just LOVE... fruits and a lot of vegetables. I do seem to have better luck with fruits than with veggies, however. Like corn, broccoli, snow peas, cabbage.

Greasy.. and I mean very greasy foods. A cheeseburger here and there is not a problem, but deep fried treats are.

Dairy bothers me but not always. Which is annoying for me given my total addiction to chai tea. 

All junk food is a problem except for chocolate, gummies and scotch mints.

All meats are safe so far. Fish, too. Which I eat a lot of, including sushi.

The reality over the last 15 years or so is that I eat more protein than anything else. 

After my surgery, I was told that I should slowly reintroduce fibre to my diet and I have done so.. only probably a lot slower than recommended out of habit and fear. I don't think the fact that I resumed eating some fibre is what brought on the recurrence because my flare ups always involved being constipated, not having diarrhea.


----------



## misya

1. UC

2.onions (make me horribly sick), tomato, oranges (causes severe symptoms), milk, whole wheat bread, spinach, carrots, pork (severe), strawberries, and anything spicy.

3. almond milk, soy products, potato bread, white rice, cantaloupe, flat rootbeer, tortillas, any white meat, low fat roast beef, bananas, pears, grape juice (if I minimize it), peas, rice crackers, fast food fries, and light pasta with light miracle whip (it's all I can seem to eat in severe flare ups).

I hope this helps


----------



## luckoftheirish

Great thread thanks for starting.

1. Crohns

2. dairy, gluten, fried foods, some nuts (peanuts, cashews), eggs, coconut flour and coconut milk, nightshade veg, oats, sometimes fish, anything with high sugar or flavorings or sweeteners, red meat, any processed meats, apples, pears, carbonated drinks, honey, anything spicy, onions and garlic, 

3. white meats, sea veg, fruits (blueberries, strawberries, banana) , veg either boiled, steamed or juiced. Cacao, carrots, white rice in small amounts, some gluten free flours. Sometimes fats like avocado if not flaring

The list is short but still refining :drink:


----------



## syzygy

1) Crohn's 

2) unsafe: garlic powder (other forms are fine), spicy food (I love it, but it has triggered SBOs twice)

3) watermelon, chicken


----------



## ronroush7

Last night I had some organic potato chips and I had some minor pain for the first time.

 2


----------



## IofNewt

It sucks to be so obsessed with food. Sometimes even my safe foods stop being safe. It is confusing. I am so frustrated lately and it's getting worse not better.


----------



## empressentrails

I already replied, but I'm learning more as I go on.  I had symptoms of Crohn's as a child and the doctor told me to give up caffeine and that helped so, so much.  Shortly after I also became a vegetarian and felt wonderful for many years.  I never had any stomach pain, quite the opposite, I felt so healthy.  I only ever had Crohn's symptoms with an occasional salad.  I don't know if it is related to crohns or just a random allergy, but I discovered that eating cilantro or corriander makes me extremely ill.  I even ended up in the hospital twice after drinking gin, which is made from corriander.  I cannot eat anything with cilantro/corriander or I will go into a severe vomiting fit and feel like I am going to die.  It makes my life difficult because cilantro is in so much vegetarian food.  Eating out has always been difficult as a vegetarian who cannot eat raw vegetables, no cilantro, no fiberous seeds, not too much dairy, no caffeine, etc. it's so complicated.  Especially in St. Louis where meat and salad is pretty much all you can find.  And beers with a lot of hops also make me very sick, which makes it difficult at parties when everyone is like "try this beer" and I'm like "I can't I'm allergic!"  I started eating some meat when I was pregnant with my son because I thought the extra protein/fat would be good for me, but that is really when my crohns symptoms flared out of control.  I was also under a lot of stress and drinking caffeine just to get through the day, so it's hard to say exactly what caused the flare.  I'm sure eating meat suddenly for the first time in twenty years is shocking to the system and then add in the caffeine.  Now that I can put a name on what I've been experiencing for so long, and hearing other people's stories that are a lot like mine, things are starting to make a lot more sense.  It makes sense now why I've always preferred my vegetables and fruits pulverized and in near liquid form.  It makes sense now why I love restaurants and parties but have social anxiety in these situations, because I simply cannot eat the same food as others and I can't always just try something to be nice.  I feel like the pickiest eater in the world, a true food outsider in so many ways, and no one can relate unless they also have this disease.  I currently in a flare and so am determined to eat healthy.  The main thing for me is to give up caffeine, it is so difficult, but it improves my symptoms so much.  And eating vegetarian and even vegan really helps me to keep things under control.  I have been occasionally been eating white meat, just out of desperation or because its the only thing available, while it doesnt cause abdominal pain or vomiting, it does make me feel bloated and gassy.  Sooo.... long story short...
1. CROHN'S
2.UNSAFE: Caffeine, Cilantro/Corriander, Meat, Large Quantities of dairy, Salad, Popcorn, any uncooked and fibrous vegetables, fruits with skins or seeds, things that are high in fat and sugars (like Little Debbie snack cakes or something similar)
3. SAFE: Rice, Avocados, Anything coconut, Pasta, Tofu, vegetables that are well cooked and chopped or pureed, fruits without skins or seeds, cooked beans, hummus, cream of wheat, cottage cheese, yogurt


----------



## UnXmas

I know I replied to this thread a while back, but a lot has changed since then. This was my old post:



> Unsafe: anything containing insoluble fibre (whole grain cereals like bran; raw vegies, beans, nuts and seeds), but only in large quanities - a small amount each day is ok. Anything really rich. A lot of typically unsafe foods, like alcohol, coffee or spicy food I don't like anyway so I'm not sure if they're unsafe for me. Also the volume of food matters for me - large portions of anything are unsafe!
> 
> Safe: pretty much everything else - refined/white cereals and grains; sugary foods (cakes, bicuits, etc.); fruits and veg that are safe for me are root vegetables/bananas/tinned fruit/avocado; protein: fish, dairy products, eggs and meat; drinks: juice, fizzy drinks, squash, milk; milk-based puddings are great when I don't feel like eating. Peanut butter is safe and useful for getting in calories.


After posting this, I got an ileostomy. I had to become incredibly careful about fibre, a small amount and my stoma would block. But then several months ago, I had to have surgery which resulted in me getting a new stoma. This one doesn't block anywhere near as easily. I was so cautious at first, but I'm gradually trying foods I haven't eaten for so long and increasing the amount of fibre in my diet. 

I'm actually not sure I have that many unsafe foods now. There are ones I haven't yet risked for fear of pushing my luck with a stoma blockage. I still keep my fibre intake moderately low, and have not tried the worst offenders for stoma blockkages: e.g. mushrooms, stir fry vegetables, but these I don't miss anyway. The one thing I'd like to eat again but haven't dared yet is a fruit with pith - an orange or satsuma or clementine, etc.

The closest things to unsafe foods I have now are rich foods that make me feel full and horrible - puddings like cheesecakes if they're really rich, creamy or greek yoghurts, thick chocolate mousses, etc., or red meat like beef burgers. And the same as I wrote in my original post still applies regarding there being foods that are often unsafe but which I have no desire to try - alcohol, coffee, spicy food.

I think pretty much everything else is ok for me now, in that it won't provoke symptoms, but I do have safe foods for the times when my digestive system is already upset in some way, things that will go down easiest despite nausea or which may help to slow stoma output if I've got watery, high-volume output (stoma equivalent of diarrhoea): plain, white rice, crackers, biscuits, smooth soups, instant pasta/noodle meals, rice pudding, ice cream. I have a lot of safe foods, it's just a question of finding ones I can face on a bad day.


----------



## ronroush7

Do any of you h

 2


----------



## ronroush7

Do any of you have trouble with peanuts?

 2


----------



## Mercury1

*Foods...*

Yes, I can't do nuts.  I also can't do carbonated beverages or coffee.  Most stuff Im good with, but these are my main triggers.  I only drink red wine for alcohol, and don't touch cabbage, broccoli or cauliflower because they give me a stomach ache.


----------



## The Real MC

I had to cut out raw nuts, they triggered painful agonizing cramps.  But they don't bother me when they are cooked or in butter form.  But beware of candy with peanut butter - peanut butter M&Ms triggered the cramps.


----------



## ronroush7

I cant do collard greens.

 2


----------



## Scifimom

Peanuts-almonds-all nuts can kill me. I cannot tolerate peanut butter either. I can have some squash seeds and some sunflower seeds but in small-tiny amounts. I so wish I could snack on some nuts.


----------



## empressentrails

Collard greens are unsafe, but well cooked (I mean reduced for hours) Kale is fine.  I cook it with a little oil and broth on low heat for hours, but collards greens never digest well.


----------



## empressentrails

Nuts seem to be fine chopped up and baked, or in butter form in moderation, but not raw, for me.


----------



## ronroush7

Ate too many bananas yesterday.

 2


----------



## UnXmas

ronroush7 said:


> Ate too many bananas yesterday.
> 
> 2


I thought bananas were a safe food for most people. Do they usually give you trouble? And how many is too many? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Crohns08

For me I can only eat ripe bananas or it upsets my tummy too. Something about the starches in the banana I think.


----------



## ronroush7

I have a doctor who will be doing a food aloeegy test.

 2


----------



## ronroush7

UnXmas said:


> I thought bananas were a safe food for most people. Do they usually give you trouble? And how many is too many? Hope you feel better soon.


I had a banana and a half.  

 2


----------



## UnXmas

ronroush7 said:


> I have a doctor who will be doing a food aloeegy test.
> 
> 2


What kind of food allergy test?


----------



## JameyLynn

1. Crohn's
2. All processed foods, refined sugar, wheat products, starches, soft cheeses, alcohol, coffee (this one hurts - and I sneak one in from time to time)
3. Yogurt, yogurt, yogurt (homemade or plain organic from store), eggs, firm hard cheeses, nuts (whole and flours), all veggies, all fruits, meats (not processed/cured with refined sugars), honey, maple syrup, spices and herbs, whole grains (not when in a flare)


----------



## Phartologist

The list of foods will provide a very false sense of security to Crohns patients. Most any food can be eaten once, twice, etc with no ill effects until the time when it along with a secondary trigger brings about an attack.  All references to any list, statistics, anecdotes, etc. must be couched with a precaution to the reader that ANY food can bring on attacks.... Lacking of this statement could prove very harmful to the trusting reader.

:boring::boring::boring::dusty::dusty::dusty:


----------



## empressentrails

I was really hoping someone else out there had the same problems with cilantro/corriander I do, but I'd guess it's just an unrelated allergy,  when I eat it, instant headache/vomitting/stomach cramps.


----------



## Phartologist

I have the same reaction to Montreal spice... there are some spices that are killers sometioo:oo:mes, some always, some never


----------



## obascin

1. Crohn's
2. Raw veggies with seeds, seeds, nuts, anything spicy or greasy, popcorn, beans
3. White bread and pasta, flour tortillas, cooked root veggies, bananas, melon, plums, all meats, cheese in lower quantities, eggs, most soups and stews


----------



## ronroush7

Just found out I can't do eggs.

 2


----------



## Phartologist

:dance::dance:
It is interesting reading the various responses about food.... for example, 

I exist on eggs, pillsbury biscuits, coffee, chicken, turkey, high fat meats,warm lemo juice in water, pecha [lambs feet], and soda. The more fat the better.... 

:ywow::ywow:I cannot even think about any porthouse steak, salad:stinks:, fresh veggies, fresh fruits, milk, cottage cheese, bananas, seeds/nuts of any kind, ....


----------



## ronroush7

I can't do a lot of vegetables.

 2


----------



## The Real MC

Just added the breath mint "Icebreakers" to my list of unsafe foods.


----------



## carlbeggins

1. Crohn's
2. Processed foods absolutely destroy me! So glad I started avoiding them, along with bread and added sugars.
3. Safe foods for me would be shakes and fish.


----------



## Layla

1 Crohn's
2 most fruits and vegies especially those with hard skins like peas, corn blueberries etc, anything spicy, ONION, milk, yoghurt, cheese (boohoo!), nuts, runny egg yolk
3 safe foods, bread, root vegies, fish, all meats, soups without onion (therefore home-made only) potatoes in all forms including chips/crisps, small amounts of garlic, green beans, courgette, tomatoes without skins, nut butters and probably most low fibre processed foods although I don't usually eat a lot of processed food and never have, I don't have any issues when I do.


----------



## leber

For me (as I recognized) the unsafe food is the milk. I haven't had any symptom since 2 years. But I can eat everything. I think I'm lucky.


----------



## srhbrdsh

ronroush7 said:


> Just found out I can't do eggs.
> 
> 2


 Yes! Me too. I always think it's something else but boy do they ever give me bad gas pains. Has anyone experienced extremely painful gas pains in your back ? I don't know how to help it and I can't breathe while it's happening I can only cry and wait for it to go away.


----------



## srhbrdsh

Miki said:


> Question to all those who listed unsafe food:
> What are the other factors that cause your flare-ups?
> Truth is that there is NO proof that any food alone causes the flare-up.
> But if your intestines are already damaged from past flare-ups then it is possible for some food to cause problems. Not because of the food itself but because your intestines are unable to absorb certain foods. Also things like tomatoes will surely cause pain to already damaged intestines because of their acidity.
> 
> My question is: do you think any food causes you problems WHEN you are perfectly healthy? (with completely healed intestines)
> Problem is that most of the people, even when they are feeling better, have some degree of damage from past flare-ups.
> 
> I would especially like to hear from those who have undergone resection (as myself) and whose intestines are now completely healed. (I have Crohn's)
> I have tried many different food after the operations and have not had even the slightest problems. Doctors also say: "Eat everything". (I still avoid certain foods just in case)
> So I think it's hardly a food that causes or triggers the disease. (this probably also explains so many differences in people's diets)
> Would like to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> Thanks


I strongly feel this way. There are some days I can eat whatever I want and only several days later I can't eat that food anymore whether it was a vegetable, fruit, a burger or a glass of milk. I was just recently diagnosed with crohns so I am still learning I've started a food journal. But i can't seem to find any pattern with the same foods. I work as a barista. And I love coffee.. I thought I was doing good at first and was able to still drink caffeine but recently I switched to decaf as I have noticed way less pain.


----------



## srhbrdsh

timunm said:


> 1- Crohns
> 
> 2-Any Alcohol, but specifically anything Hoppy (Sierra Nevada is the WORST) anything greasy, anything fried, Lettuce and raw veggies.
> 
> 3- Normally, just stay away from the above, but  am in a bad flare up right now, so quite honestly am trying to starve myself because anything makes the pain really really bad.


I feel this way too like nothing I eat will stay inside of me. But the hunger pains make me feel weak and nauseous so I'm totally useless those days where I can't eat anything.


----------



## ladysybil

Claire said:


> Fantastic thread!
> 
> 1. Crohns
> 
> 2. Any red meat, oranges, all seeds, all nuts, a lot of raw veggies, bread of any kind, raw onions, spiced cured meats like salami, chorizo etc, cream, smoked salmon, wholemeal anything, brown rice, fizzy drinks, crisps (whether its Doritos or Walkers), beer, yeast-y things
> 
> 3. Chicken, potatoes, cheeses, yoghurts, eggs, pitta bread, wraps (tortillas etc), most fish, white rice, cucumber, rice cakes, vodka, strangely McDonalds chicken nuggets, chicken noodle soup, Rich Tea biscuits and Digestive biscuits (like graham crackers in the US?)
> 
> The list is constantly changing though!


I've been living off rich teas, well dunked, this week!


----------



## WingedVictory

Am I the only one that finds this thread a bit nonsensical? Where's the correlation and the science?

It's like most people are responding just to "join the party". Providing absolutely zero insight and analysis. Illogical, carelessly slopped together posts are just a waste of occupied bytes on a server hard drive.

People need to know the detailed scientific research on why foods are aggravating their condition. For this they would get more out of reading books like the The Paleo Approach or The Perfect Health Diet.

Someone should lock this sucker up and remove the sticky.

Just my 2c.


----------



## teeny5

WingedVictory said:


> Am I the only one that finds this thread a bit nonsensical? Where's the correlation and the science?
> 
> It's like most people are responding just to "join the party". Providing absolutely zero insight and analysis. Illogical, carelessly slopped together posts are just a waste of occupied bytes on a server hard drive.
> 
> People need to know the detailed scientific research on why foods are aggravating their condition. For this they would get more out of reading books like the The Paleo Approach or The Perfect Health Diet.
> 
> Someone should lock this sucker up and remove the sticky.
> 
> Just my 2c.


I think the point is to show how different we all are, yet there are still foods that are generally irritating. 

For me it's interesting that a safe food for someone could be a definite no, no for me. No diet book on this planet can explain that. I have no idea why beef was totally fine for me prior to Crohn's and now is iffy. I use to eat salads for lunch everyday...not anymore with Crohn's. Yet refried beans I can eat anytime. I could go on and on. All those diet books encourage eating things that I can't tolerate or make my symptoms worse. 

I think you just "joined the party" you found to be so illogical and carelessly thrown together. When I first was diagnosed these posts meant a lot.  No one should be told basically that their post is crap or meaningless. Don't read it if you don't like it.


----------



## Layla

WingedVictory said:


> People need to know the detailed scientific research on why foods are aggravating their condition. For this they would get more out of reading books like the The Paleo Approach or The Perfect Health Diet.


I actually thought you were having us on when I read your example of science, Paleo, really? 

Please tell me you were joking, if not, I'm sorry we aren't all interested in exactly the same stuff.

:drink:


----------



## UnXmas

None of the polls on this forum are highly scientific; no thread where one member asks to hear the experiences of others is scientific. Sometimes it helps to get suggestions, sometimes it's interesting to read and compare and contrast. The first post on this thread states the lists aren't scientific. There's a lot more to diet than science. I don't think everyone feels the need to know exactly why things work or don't work, and there is just so much about illness that is unknown, by trying to understand the science of it you could spend so much time trying to do something impossible. Personal experience and opinion isn't worthless, it's just qualitative information rather than quantitative information.


----------



## Tabs

1) crohn's (perianal disease)

2) processed sugary foods / drinks, fried food, red meat, chicken (this is new), shrimp, caffeine, and alcohol. 

3) Tropical fruits, melons, berries, steamed veggies, juiced veggies and fruits, fish, white bread, spelt, hard cheese, kefir, yogurt, flour tortillas, flat bread, humus (small doses are fine), most types of potatoes, etc...

To be honest it is really hard to tell what affects me due to the location of my disease.  For example, I don't have a bite of spicy Mexican food and go running to the bathroom and I struggle with high frequency already, so its hard to say a particular food item was the "trigger".

If I have a salad I will most likely see it in my toilet bowl several hours later undigested, so while it didn't hurt going down or cause an immediate reaction I know it didn't digest properly and was probably hard on the gut.  That is how I determine if a food is on my avoid list or not.  I will say red meats can be painful going down and soda can also cause a lot of discomfort.

Anyone else have a hard time determining how to categorize their good and bad foods?


----------



## ronroush7

I had honey maple turkey, eggs, brown rice and olives tonight along with organic pop tarts.  I am having a bad night and wondering which of these foods might have set it off?

 2


----------



## Charlotte.

1. Crohn's

2. NUTS (I ate a handful yesterday - I know that was a bad idea - and since then I'm running to the bathroom and my terminal ileum is cramping and visible from the outside), lactose, any fruit (except avocado), vinegar, grains (flour, whole grain, porridge, muesli), raw vegetables, salad, spinach, kale, legumes

3. Mashed potatoes, potato puree, pumpkin puree, carrot puree, soy drink, tea and water, anything else really hurts


----------



## cdnrose

I've just really started to pay attention to what I'm eating.  I am lactose intolerant so most dairy food is a given irritant.

1. Crohns
2. apples, spicy food, fresh pork, canned soups, leeks and for some reason most left overs that are reheated (chicken, veggies, homemade soups/chili)
3. Hard cheese, eggs, tea, bananas, bagels, mashed potatoes. Still working on this like cause it's looking a wee bit thin...


----------



## ronroush7

Lately, I have been enjoying coconut water.  I accidentally got some with pulp.  Does pulp bother any of you?

 2


----------



## ColossalBD

ronroush7 said:


> Lately, I have been enjoying coconut water.  I accidentally got some with pulp.  Does pulp bother any of you?
> 
> 2


pulp bugs me big time


----------



## ronroush7

What about cranberries or coconut?


----------



## ColossalBD

ronroush7 said:


> What about cranberries or coconut?


Cranberries yes, coconut never had so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Dax

I have been reading this forum now for a couple of weeks having just being diagnosed. I believe a lot of the information here is great, but unfortunately my first post here is a negative comment that I hope is not taken the wrong way. However, I read the list of foods provided and think what great information, but then I go further down the list and read Chinese Food and Indian Food and I just stop and have to say really!  Does this mean that when I go to china I should not eat any of the food? I can go on, but I would just ask that these be removed and that the list be more specific in terms of the specific types of foods that trigger rather than generalizing, as I am sure that there are a great deal of Chinese and Indian foods that I believe would be just fine.


----------



## Phartologist

Please be very careful when using the information provided... the foods which can trigger an attack vary from person to person AND from day to day... a food that does not trigger on Monday may be terrible the next time it is eaten! Crohns is a condition which must be understood and you must know where in your system it has caused a constriction... also the degree of constriction...the more fiber in the food the greater the chance that it will bother you...low roughage foods are the best since they will slide past constrictions, fiber can cause a blockage and should be avoided....indian, southern, etc. foods are totally up to your digestive tract and what it can handle in terms of spice... some people can't handle any spice and some can handle the hottest foods imaginable ...... good luck:ghug::ghug:


----------



## ronroush7

I find as I go
 along it seems more foods affect me as I get older.


----------



## Dax

Thanks for the tips, I just think the list is a great idea, but to just list Chinese or Indian is not fair. Not all Indian food is spicy and not all Chinese food is deep fried ginger beef.


----------



## birdonastick

CD. 

I'm fortunate with food. This doesn't mean my disease can't be very acute in its weird ways, but I tend to operate in two modes: 1.   A-OK and 2.  obstructing with an NG tube in place wishing someone would hit me with a brick. No warning, rhyme or reason that I can figure out. Maybe stress but isn't everything?

Always safe if I'm not NPO or liquid only - 
chicken stock
bread
saltines
applesauce and *cooked to death* veg AFTER the MD says I'm off "low residue"
plain yogurt

I tend to get myself off of white food only as quickly as my MD's allow me to and try to stay away from it as much as will power allows, choosing chicken stock and applesauce and baked apple over saltines if I'm permitted off "low residue."

The following things remind me that I have Crohn's even on a good day and give my stricture hours of entertainment.

1. Too many nuts. Sane amounts, chewed insanely well, and I'm OK. Nut butter and flour are OK.
2. Raw cabbage. I don't go there, maybe one bite of coleslaw at most.
3. If I'm craving coconut I go with it in its flour or milk or oil modes, not the rough stuff.
4. Popcorn. (Yes I was that stupid. Once.)

And I'm lucky enough to be OK with Indian and Thai and Chinese and Vietnamese, and none of these are blanket anything any more than other foodways. 

Indian food is definitely not always hot, and if you are doing SCD and you're not in a messed up flare, Raman Prasad has fantastic Indian recipes which are SCD legal.


----------



## Daytripper

1) Crohns Disease 
2) Unsafe foods: Dairy, sweetcorn, onions, apples, coffee, white bread 
3) Safe foods: Eggs, salmon, home made wholemeal bread, avocado, bananas 

Interesting posts! xoxo


----------



## ronroush7

Has anyone in here had Larabars?  They have fruit and nuts in them.  I thought I was safe with them but lately I have wondered.

 2


----------



## Charlotte.

You can only know yourself, ronrush7, if Larabars are safe for you. Unfortunately, it's so highly individual what one can eat and what triggers symptoms or even a flare-up. I can't have many many foods (see my post above) but for others the exact same foods are safe. I can't have Larabars, for example, because, as you said, they have fruits and nuts in them, maybe also sugar (or are they sugar free? I think they don't) what worsens my symptoms as well.


----------



## ronroush7

Thanks.


----------



## bibipirula

StarGirrrrl said:


> 1)IBD not yet classified further.
> 
> (below before I got really bad and everything seems to upset me!)
> 
> 2)Any form of tortilla chips/Doritos, fresh pineapple, multi grain crackers. Salad last thing with evening meal, likewise melted cheese. Raw carrots if eaten alone.
> 
> 3)White bread rolls, 99% of the time and crisps/potato chips.
> 
> Not very helpful I know.


I had IV of iron during a month, helped a lot with bood work and strength


----------



## samk

I was diagnosed recently with UC, its been about 5 months since my first flare up.   Coffee and chocolate can sometimes be a little aggravating, but my biggest problem is Pears.   They make me really sick.   Canned or fresh (without the peel).  I know everyone's different, but I think it's pretty strange since pears are supposed to be a super safe food.


----------



## Miss Fit

Great idea David.  1) CD over 30 years, ileostomy for 10 years hurrah pain is gone 

2) unsafe: chilli, vinegar, preservative 220 in wines- if I add a drop of 'Pure Wine' avail in Oz which is basically hydrogen peroxide it neutralises t preservative so I don't look so bad but I stil react; alcohol (I do wish I cud find one if don't react to). eggs - I only just worked that out!! wheat; asparagus; BEETROOT; artichoke; caffeine - I hav decaff but stil react. read that real is better than instant & it seems 2b true. chocolate- better quality is less reactive; icecream; corn; veg skins; nut,seeds,onion, garlic, spices, pepper, shellfish - prawns n crayfish; KRILL OIL, RHUBURB ,capsicum especially raw (bell peppers I think u call them), deep fried foods; too much oil; tomatoe puree, cabbage, watermelon, apple in any form, MSG - 621, 

3) there is a great book frm The Royal Prince Alfred Hospital called Elimination Diet & another one w recipes & basically it tells u how to avoid/limit sulphides, amines & glutamates. I hav never been so well as when I tried it.  & it made sense of crazy things I react to that seemed to hav nothing in common.  

chicken skinless, lemonade diluted, white bread, potatoe, white rice, sweet pototoe; WATER; bland well cooked veg, lettuce (preferably cooked slightly or pressed), bit of olive oil, little bit of avocado, bit of fresh orange, pineapple,   

when I was first diagnosed specialist said food had nothing to do w IBD, now they admit its impt & sum r definitely triggers.

Hav u heard of FODMAPs?  Its an acronmyn for t sugars - fructose, oligosaccharides, etc.  it really helps to limit them so they r hard to digest. 

I hav lost my hunger drive, 4got to eat yesterday til 6.30pm.  If I was disciplined I wud b a whole lot better but I just eat nearly anything & suffer t consequences.  Its really easy to notice allergies (stoma weeps blood) & fd sensitivities (diarhorea after 15 mins) .


----------



## Miss Fit

25times said:


> Good idea David!
> 
> 1. Crohn's
> 
> 2. Tomatoes(actually, anything red in colour) corn, red meat, any raw vegetables but especially lettuce, coffee, anything acidic,  anything spicy, fast food burgers, milk, nuts, popcorn, fresh fruit, anything whole wheat, alcohol.
> 
> 3. Pretty much anything white in colour. breads, pasta, rice, potatoes, chicken noodle soup and raman, flattened pop, chicken with no skin.. I don't have much of an appetite lately as I'm still flaring, so I don't really eat anything but this stuff.
> 
> Seems like everyone's list is along the same lines, for the most part.
> =(


Samatha, 
I do hope that u hav found out that u don't hav MS! al t best cheers


----------



## ronroush7

Miss Fit said:


> Samatha,
> I do hope that u hav found out that u don't hav MS! al t best cheers


Same here


----------



## Miss Fit

ronroush7 said:


> Just found out I can't do eggs.
> 
> 2


me too, I feel so silly as I m 63 & I hav only just realised!  after eggs (boiled, omelette, or scrambled) 10 mins later hav about 5 v loud strong sneezes & then after about 20 mins diarhorea. I love eggs "t perfectly packaged protein product" . I may try again a couple of times cos for breakfast I had a nice drink of water & 6 mins later trying to change my ileostomy bag v bad watery diarhorea & all I had in my stomach I reckon was bile & water.


----------



## Miss Fit

ronroush7 said:


> I have a doctor who will be doing a food aloeegy test.
> 
> 2


wot sort of fd allergy test & wot did it show mate?


----------



## Miss Fit

WingedVictory said:


> Am I the only one that finds this thread a bit nonsensical? Where's the correlation and the science?
> 
> It's like most people are responding just to "join the party". Providing absolutely zero insight and analysis. Illogical, carelessly slopped together posts are just a waste of occupied bytes on a server hard drive.
> 
> People need to know the detailed scientific research on why foods are aggravating their condition. For this they would get more out of reading books like the The Paleo Approach or The Perfect Health Diet.
> 
> Someone should lock this sucker up and remove the sticky.
> 
> Just my 2c.


Dear WV
u didn't answer the Qs.  Do u hav IBD & for how long?  Mayb rather than thinking safe & unsafe its better to think Foods to avoid cos I tell u we hav learnt t hard way.  we don't need to go into analysis cos we all know thru hard personal experience.  30 yrs ago my Prof told me food has nothing to do w Crohns now specialists admit patients react to sum fds which can cause not t disease but bad symptoms & help precipitate a flare up.  Pepper is a bowel irritant, caffeine is a laxative for everyone.  Mayb u can deal w it others cant & need to know.  Its wonderful to share knowledge but u hav to b intelligent enough to realise that u don't know everything.


----------



## Miss Fit

Miki said:


> Question to all those who listed unsafe food:
> What are the other factors that cause your flare-ups?
> Truth is that there is NO proof that any food alone causes the flare-up.
> But if your intestines are already damaged from past flare-ups then it is possible for some food to cause problems. Not because of the food itself but because your intestines are unable to absorb certain foods. Also things like tomatoes will surely cause pain to already damaged intestines because of their acidity.
> 
> My question is: do you think any food causes you problems WHEN you are perfectly healthy? (with completely healed intestines)
> Problem is that most of the people, even when they are feeling better, have some degree of damage from past flare-ups.
> 
> I would especially like to hear from those who have undergone resection (as myself) and whose intestines are now completely healed. (I have Crohn's)
> I have tried many different food after the operations and have not had even the slightest problems. Doctors also say: "Eat everything". (I still avoid certain foods just in case)
> So I think it's hardly a food that causes or triggers the disease. (this probably also explains so many differences in people's diets)
> Would like to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> Thanks


Miki of course when intestines r raw t body reacts to everything.  Don't want to scare u but hav u thought that mayb u r back where u were b4 ur Crohns was a problem? ie u can eat fds now that u shud avoid but it might take a while 4 t problem to get bad enough to cause really noticeable symptoms.  al t best enjoy ur Crohns break & if u ever hav to I recommend don't hesitate to accept a stoma - t pains gone.


----------



## Miss Fit

ColinPower said:


> Wanted to add something:
> 
> Sushi...   I have had sushi 3 times since my last flare. It seems to be the ONLY meal that sits totally well with my entire system, even with massive amounts of wasabi (which I love because it's the only hot thing I can eat.) But of course, it's basically fish and rice with some seaweed, all gentle stuff.
> 
> Going to try to remember this in the future when I'm starving during a flare! :thumleft:


agreed Colin but without t washabi unfortunately.  When I had my ileostomy iwas starving & some idiot but wel meaning dietician cancelled my meal order cos I wrote meat ( I just wanted a taste of t sauce).  4 floors below was café w sushi which I know I cud hav eaten but I had no=one to go & fetch it for me cos I always used to cancel visitors cos I was too sick to talk.  not nxt time, t drs, nurses sum of them treat u a lot better if u hav visitors.  t nasty nurse I never say him except when a visitor arrived 7 then suddenly he was so solicitous.  xcuse me remembering bad times, other nurses were brilliant, offered midnite massages,.  etc


----------



## Miss Fit

archie said:


> On that note I'm completely the opposite I think it was wasabi that triggered my crohn's in the 1st place I was totally fine until I had a really really spicy thai meal in london last yr then bang it all went downhill from there (LOL)!!! I know it probably wasn't that but it would be interesting to see how many japanese suffer from crohn's


Jap rates v low in their own country for IBD.  when they cum to west their rates slowly match westerners.  Incidentally 'jap' isn't meant to be disrespectful, its just anything to save sum energy typing.


----------



## Miss Fit

DustyKat said:


> Sarah has short bowel syndrome and has found that a vegan diet with little fat or oils suits her best. She has narrowed it down to finding that food with 1.5grms of vegetable fat or less per serving is safe for her and this combination has her down to pooping once a day, which she is absolutely thrilled about!
> 
> Well worth the effort and sacrifice according to her.
> 
> Dusty. xxx


I may b heading sarah's way w short gut syndrome.  I admire her restraint & discipline.  gee I cud daydream al day about 1 BM/day.  How heavenly!  Does she hav ileostomy? like me I m holding well on Redicade.  al t best to u al


----------



## Miss Fit

Grumbletum said:


> Hi Eefs. A lot of people use an elimination diets. It's tough cos you have to cut what you have right back to the bare minimum and introduce new foods gradually and systematically. Keeping a food diary also helps.
> It's worth it for the relief it can bring.


Elimination Diet bks frm Prince Alfred Hospital brilliant reading.  So  helpful even if u cant follow it properly it certainly helps. 

Also search FODMAPs re undigestible sugars in lots of food not only sweet,


----------



## Miss Fit

Pooh said:


> 1. Crohn's
> 
> 2. Dairy, any red meat that isn't ground up (with the exception of the fat on steak), stick & hot spices, salt, skin on poultry, vegetables that aren't steamed or boiled, fiber from wheat, soy, chocolate sent me to the hospital, cakes, cookies - anything made with flour and baking soda - I guess caffeine - I'll have to ween myself off, food coloring, preservatives (the more cleansed my system  - the more sensitive I become, soda, pizza - I can feel the crust expanding in my intestines - youch, onions - SHELL FISH KILLS ME ALIVE
> 
> 3. oats, oatmeal with raw sugar and butter, granola oats left to soak in applesauce and a touch of powdered cinnamon, fruit bread made w/frozen white bread - butter - pears - raw sugar rolled up and baked - my desert; corn bread w/creamed corn added, tuna and salmon pate on saltines/saltless, peanut butter (creamy - jelly not jam) strawberries on bisquik biscuits - 1/2 of biscuit, potatoes any way - add butter. Fried foods on the stove (not deep fried) don't seem to bother me - McDonalds french fries are a saving grace when dehydrated in the summer to retain water (I have a huge problem with dehydration - must be the caffeine)  Doritoes - white - they must break down easy because chips just kill my intestinal tract, soft boiled eggs, all cooked vegetables, pea soup, speghetti sause and spegheti don't seem to bother me from a can - I watch the oregano when home cooked, white noodles but not homemade egg noodles - they swell up too - white bagels and deli ham, roast beef, turkey w/cream cheese - (real light on cheese for me)  Green tea, 100% Coconut milk, 1 tablespoon organic coconut oil per day, sea salt if needed, hotdogs on cheap buns, french bread with butter & provolone melted on it and parmigiana, no string vegetables, custard, tapioca, jello with real whipped cream (again light on the cream)


 Yumo!


----------



## Miss Fit

Odddlycrunchy said:


> Some foods seem safe and are not.  Starches like rice, or pasta ("bland" foods) don't do their damage for many hours after eating, so people think they're safe.  They are complex carbohydrates which we can't easily digest, so they pass through the small intestine and go to feed the bad bacteria in the colon.  This bad bacteria is the source of the symptoms.  Many doctors in different countries have figured this out independently, so you have various names for the no-starch diet - SCD, GAPS, Seignalet, etc.  They're not exactly the same, but they are variations on the same theme: sugars and starches are killing us.  Eliminate them from your diet, and you'll be really surprised how many symptoms disappear.
> 
> So here are my answers:
> 
> 1.  CD, for 45 years
> 2. All starches and sugars except maybe fructose.  Milk.  Cruciferous vegs (cabbage et al).  Raw seafood.
> 3.  BROTH including the fat.  Meats, fish, eggs, esp. soft-boiled.  Well-cooked vegetables. Coconut.  PAPAYA. Grated carrots.  Ceasar salad (without croutons).


thanks v interesting.  wot is SCD, GAPS, Seignalet etc.  Here in Oz I havnt heard of this


----------



## Miss Fit

Paddy Holmes said:


> What amazes me when I read this thread is how many foods listed as safe on other's lists are so unsafe for me! Popcorn for instance has me rushing to the loo within minutes...even though I have an ileostomy, unsafe foods create chaos that sometimes even the pouch cannot contain! Tinned fish , if eaten with toast doesn't cause too many problems but anything carbonated ferments whatever is waiting to be released...
> I guess a lot of the differences are caused by the amount of bowel left and the state of mind. My GI tells me that I also have IBS as well as Crohns so I have to try to be very calm, not easy when you feel the onset of an 'incident' begin whilst out.
> I was very embarrassed recently when I was unable to use the disabled loo and after emptying my bag in the regular toilets, someone using the handbasins said loudly' God, what a dreadful smell'. I hid in the loo until I hoped they'd left. I always carry a small air freshener now.
> Such a relief to be able to share without embarrassment!


m also an ileo.  I used to carry air freshner & was so happy when little girl said "Why can I smell oranges Mummy?" cos b4 ileo I stank "like I was rotting inside" as bro said which is exactly wot was happening. I heard of guy who said he liked natural women not ones that looked liked they did not poop but "Passed perfectly packaged perfumed soap " (or product)


----------



## Miss Fit

mixiestar said:


> I have Crohn's or UC (doctors are unsure) and my newest Gastro put me on this Low-Fodmap diet and I have noticed a huge difference in how I feel. It's very odd, can have raspberries but not blackberries, red bell peppers but not green. I do recommend it because I have done low-residue and non-dairy and this is the best I have felt in a long time. (Still non-dairy but now Gluten-free on the low-fodmap) Can't eat a huge variety but I'd rather not feel like I was being stabbed and just eat some blueberries than feel like death and have real bread. (well....most of the time)


me too, raspberries but not blackberries.  I tell u if not 4 this thread I wud think I was a fuss pot hyperchondiac


----------



## Dackelmann

Bad food- unfortunately I really lov(ed) yoghurt. Swiftest way for me to flare and/or bleed is Yoghurt or taking a suicide capsule aka probiotics. The swelling, wind, pain, etc were unbearable. Plus the added eyelash burning stench of death. 

Most other foods are fine.


----------



## blue sky

Lemons provide numerous health benefits, including its ability to prevent asthma and inflammation, boost the immune system, increase iron absorption, reduce the risk of stroke, and maintain a healthy complexion, according to Medical News Today.


----------



## Teresa78

I use to not worry about what I ate but as I've gotten older and had more surgeries Ive had to change a few things. I also developed diverticulitis. With Crohns I can no longer eat corn, nuts,hotdogs or sausages without pealing the skin off,lettuce,spicey foods (of course) and all beans with a shell. With the diverticulitis I cant eat the smallest seeds like as in strawberries and cucumbers


----------



## Jaredj

Ulcerative Colitis (Proctosigmoiditis)

Sugar, wheat/gluten, and any type of cheese. (Research Casomorphins. Naturally occurring Opioid peptides in cheese that cause constipation.)

Organic fruit and vegetables. Eliminating the 3 things ^ above has allowed me to once again enjoy a variety of food.


----------



## crohnscrisis

1. Crohn's
2. Nothing
3. Everything

I looks like you can't eat anything according to your list! 

If you're Crohn's is active then I've found digesting anything hurts, doesn't make it worse, but it hurts. 

If you're in remission, then as long as it's balanced you're fine. Scientifically, it's never been proven that any sort of food can cause Crohn's, just that some aggravate it but again, that's never been proven. It's a very personal journey and one that you can only really have through trial and error. 

I thought at one point that I couldn't eat bacon because it seemed to be followed by an attack, but it was just coincidence (thankfully, I LOVE bacon!)

My number one rule is just rest your digestion with liquids, so soups, smoothies etc. If you followed this list, then you can't eat veggies or fruit etc. but you can as long as it's easy for you to digest. 

I just had surgery and the only advice regarding food I was given was to avoid red meat for about 6 weeks and ease slowly into veggies and fruits with skins because of the fibre but right now, my body needs the fibre and is telling me to up it so I am. You just have to listen to what your body is telling you 

I have a blog that explains in more detail my experience if anyone wants to take a look. crohnscrisis.wordpress.com but please note, being on here isn't to promote it! Just to help and get advice myself


----------



## Norton

This is such a useful list. In the UK it has been my experience that no one pays much attention to diet and I have had crohns for nearly 40 years. Currently in a flare so using ensure plus, mashed potato, turkey and white bread with the occasional soup. When well I eat quite widely but stay away from fatty foods and foods with high fibre, alcohol.


----------



## Alexa Federico

I have Crohn's disease.

Safe Foods
- Rice
- Quinoa
- Millet
- Chicken
- Turkey
- Bison
- Beef
- Most vegetables (examples: sweet potatoes, onions, zucchini, asparagus, green beans, cauliflower, carrots, Brussels sprouts, squashes, etc)
- Most fruits (berries, bananas, apples, watermelon, pineapple, etc)


NOT Safe Foods
- Gluten
- Cow Milk, milk products (except butter)
- Corn
- Soy
- Oats
- Tomato
- Potato
- Peanuts


----------



## Madnance

I think that there are a lot more entries here since the initial summary list was made in 2011.  Anyone tried to update it?  This is a terrific resource to me.   My daughter just was diagnosed with Crohn's and we are trying to figure out how to help her with diet.  Thanks!  Madnance


----------



## ronroush7

Madnance said:


> I think that there are a lot more entries here since the initial summary list was made in 2011.  Anyone tried to update it?  This is a terrific resource to me.   My daughter just was diagnosed with Crohn's and we are trying to figure out how to help her with diet.  Thanks!  Madnance


She might want to keep a food diary to see the foods that irritate her guts.


----------



## SoOoO CoNfuSeD

1. crohn's
2. UNSAFE: Corn, caffeine, most fast food
3. SAFE: lemon, ginger, any green juice, quinoa, chicken, almond milk


----------



## The Real MC

First day back to work.  Have to add death by chocolate cake to the banned foods list as it had triggered bad abdominal cramps that knocked me out sick for a whole week (it is now cramps by chocolate cake  ).  That cake never bothered me before, my system is getting more sensitive.  Haven't had cramps that bad in a few years, good thing I didn't eat the whole slice.  Chocolate seems to be OK in moderation, can't have the dense stuff.


----------



## MaryCherub

Still learning even after 15 years.

UNSAFE: hard to digest food like: deep fried foods, dairy (cheese & milk), gluten, red meat, chicken, alcohol, caffeine, buckwheat, candy, chocolate, fizzy drinks, raw broccoli. 

SAFE: nourishing soft easy to digest mushy foods like: kichari, poached or scrambled eggs, steamed fish, porridge with stewed apples, steamed vegetables, smoothies, homemade vegetable juices, soups, bone broths, risotto, butter. 

Still manage to eat well despite everything.


----------



## Psi Cop

Coffee seems to be off most people's lists but I have been told (by a Crohn's specialist) to drink more! Also have kefir and kale. Some doctors say more fibre others less. Milk is no good but no real trouble with cheese, yoghurts etc. Specialist has some strange fascination with avoiding emulsifiers and vegetable oils. Good luck on that one!


----------



## Jojo9368

food is so important, I'm off meds and use foods and herbs to manage crohns disease, It took a long time to get a diet for me and to eat what I'm suppose to because I lived off fast food for years and thought I was eating good, http://www.crohnsnhope.com/food.html


----------



## Punkinooter

I've attached the list we created that seems to be working great. Regarding supplements, the only ones used right now are a liquid multi-vitamin/mineral, turmeric, and etherium gold. Have been following this for three weeks and all symptoms have decreased, bowel movements are more "normal", and energy level is getting better everyday. We have one more appointment with a doctor for a second opinion before starting Humira, which we're trying to avoid, and before adding anything or making any changes to current treatment plan.


----------



## Penn24

Do you not think that food intolerances vary person to person as personally i feel food plays a huge part in managing IBD. (i have a mix of a few types).?? 

tomatoes have inflammatory properties so i dont agree that they are high risk unless you have a degree of intolerance. 

Spicy foods  for me send me into a flair and i avoid artificial sugars too.
would however recommend pineapple as it has a chemical that exfoliates your guts as crude as that sounds but helps me so much in feeling normal day to day.


----------



## Jojo9368

I stay away from processed and fried. I start with peppermint tea first thing in morning. I have something like toast or biscuits. Then protein pasta and chicken with turmeric,garlic, salt pepper and a super tonic on the side (https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2280172438516&set=gm.171287279623993&type=3&theater&ifg=1).
I eat two more meals that include fresh fruits or cooked fresh vegetable and a meat/protein. I have a few sweet things I can eat and do.  I eat nuts and jerky in between. I drink water and sweet tea with lemon juice. I started eating very bland after the last surgery. potatoes, bread, chicken and water. After two years have worked up to this diet. I eat in front of the tv with something funny on and Relax while I eat.


----------



## RenLPC

1. Crohn's
2.Eggs, ground meat of any kind (especially sausages/cased meats), lunch meat, raw peppers, milk, fried foods, shrimp, crab, pineapple, coffee, artificial preservatives or sweeteners, corn, popcorn, jerky, too many herbs (rosemary, thyme, sage), bone broth  
3.bananas (especially greenish ones), nuts, seeds, legumes, beans, avocados, potatoes, carrots, chicken, oatmeal, butter/bib lettuce, rice, whole wheat, peanut butter, apples, fresh mint, ginger root, warm spices (turmeric, cinnamon, cardamom), sprouts, cauliflower, microgreens, broccoli, squash, green tea  

I kept a food journal for about 3 years and made notes about what work and didn't work for me, these are the ones I know for sure.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Well, I have been on Humira for 3 months and 6mp for 4 months. Now I have to start a new "food diary" because I have noticed I can tolerate some foods NOW that I couldn't tolerate last year. ( My diagnosis of Crohn's was April 2018 but I was drinking only liquids for three months of this year. ) 

Fresh strawberries have seeds on the outside ( or whatever that is ) so I thought I could not eat them. But I DID eat them recently and I was ok.    *confused* 

But one day I ate Blueberry Bread.....which is shaped like Banana Bread . The Blueberry Bread is basically a Blueberry Muffin in the form of a loaf. Well, it had blueberries in it, which have seeds in the middle. My digestive tract did not like those seeds at all !! 

I will never be able to eat fatty, greasy, oily foods because of my Bile Salt Malabsorption. ( I take Cholestyramine Powder ) 

I will just have to go slowly on adding foods. Vegetables have been a 100% no-no for YEARS, but I would like to try eating a baked sweet potato. I know that is starchy, but it sounds interesting. 

I could also give my gut a break one or two days a week and just have liquids those days. I bloat easily !!

Sorry this is so long. 

Best Of Luck to everyone who is trying to figure out the impossible!!  

Take Care.


----------



## Phartologist

*Careful with the 6MP*

Be careful, 6MP can drastically lower your white blood count and also bring about cancers.... my current gastro had me stop the 6MP after my 6th squamous cell carcinoma


:ymad::thumbdown:oo:


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Phartologist said:


> Be careful, 6MP can drastically lower your white blood count and also bring about cancers.... my current gastro had me stop the 6MP after my 6th squamous cell carcinoma
> 
> 
> :ymad::thumbdown:oo:


I started the 6mp on May 12th, 2018 and I should be off of it by October 2nd. I just saw the FNP as my Gastroenterologists office last week. I do a blood draw on October 1st. 

During my recent visit I was told to see a Dermatologist for a skin check, so I will arrange that tomorrow. I was told to use sunscreen. I have to use an umbrella anyhow because of my sensitivety to the sun/ heat. ( thyroid? ) So, I keep an umbrella at home and one in my vehicle. 

I was told to see my Gynevologist every year ( because I can get cervical cancer ? ) I see my Gynecologist once as year all the time and this July I told him I had Crohn's and he didn't seem to be interested in my Crohn's at all. 

I recently saw my Endocrinologist and told her about my recent Crohn's diagnosis and she actually paid attention. 

I tell every doctor I see about my diagnosis and medications. 

My FNP told me to get a flu shot, which I did already earlier this year. She also said to get a pneumonia shot every 5 years. And to get a shingles shot ( but not the "live" shot. )  

I  have been going to this Gastroenterologist/ FNP for almost 7 months and NOW they tell me all these things !!!  I hate the 6mp side effects and I want it over with. 

Thanks forv replying to my post. 

Sorry this is such a long post !!!!   

Lynda


----------



## Snitzer1

I have Crohn's Colitis.

I was Vegan for nearly three-years and the combination of high fiber and anti-nutrients caused my flareup.

I cut out ALL fiber about six weeks ago as to allow my GI tract to have as much easy to digest food as possible.

Regardless of what we've all been brainwashed into accepting as normal, we were not designed to consume so much fiber, but I will eventually reintroduce plant foods into my diet.


And the "Eat Right 4 Your Blood Type Diet" has people who swear by it (I have not tried it yet).,

*
UNSAFE animal products for me*:

Bacon or any other kind of Pork 
Bleu Cheese Dressing
Probiotic drinks such as Kevita
Carbonated beverages;The gas really does irritate the lining of my GI tract.
My only condiments are mustard, salt and pepper.
Ice cream usually causes diarrhea 
Hot sauce or any other hot spices (PACKED with anti-nutrients)
Chewing gum causes the secretion of digestive enzymes and it causes gas
Yogurt just sits in my stomach like a lead weight.

And I urge anyone reading this to avoid nuts, seeds, bread and other grains that have not undergone thorough fermentation to remove phytates and other anti-nutrients, to avoid Deadly Nightshade Vegetables, oats, brown rice (HITE RICE is much safe as it won't be like sand paper in your gut), avoid ALL fiber supplements.

Please consider reading a book entitled "The Fiber Menace"https://www.amazon.com/Fiber-Menace-Constipation-Hemorrhoids-Ulcerative/dp/0970679645/ref=sr_1_1?hvadid=241579854453&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9005545&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=e&hvrand=15896875794481838634&hvtargid=aud-676677759524%3Akwd-370335503967&keywords=the+fiber+menace&qid=1553321909&s=gateway&sr=8-1&tag=googhydr-20  and check out the You Tube channel, "Gut Sense" https://www.youtube.com/user/GutSense

Every physician's and Gastroenterologist's office should ask their patients if they are Vegan and do an overall assessment of their diet.


Foods that seem to work best with me:

Just about all other animal products such as turkey, chicken, liver, beef, fish, eggs, raw and/or aged cheeses, some dairy, butter-These are all fine.


I have had ultra-low pasteurized milk (145 degrees for forty-minutes preserving most of the enzymes) and have felt GREAT after drinking it.


And for laughs, here in Buffalo, NY have I have a CSA share, community supported agriculture-all produce and due to my flareup, I have had very little vegetable fiber in six-weeks or so-THANKFULLY, I have some people who can use this organic produce.


----------



## Snitzer1

I have Crohn's Colitis.

I was Vegan for nearly three-years and the combination of high fiber and anti-nutrients caused my flareup.

I cut out ALL fiber about six weeks ago as to allow my GI tract to have as much easy to digest food as possible.

Regardless of what we've all been brainwashed into accepting as normal, we were not designed to consume so much fiber, but I will eventually reintroduce plant foods into my diet.


And the "Eat Right 4 Your Blood Type Diet" has people who swear by it (I have not tried it yet).,

*
UNSAFE animal products for me*:

Bacon or any other kind of Pork 
Bleu Cheese Dressing
Probiotic drinks such as Kevita
Carbonated beverages;The gas really does irritate the lining of my GI tract.
My only condiments are mustard, salt and pepper.
Ice cream usually causes diarrhea 
Hot sauce or any other hot spices (PACKED with anti-nutrients)
Chewing gum causes the secretion of digestive enzymes and it causes gas
Yogurt just sits in my stomach like a lead weight.

And I urge anyone reading this to avoid nuts, seeds, bread and other grains that have not undergone thorough fermentation to remove phytates and other anti-nutrients, to avoid Deadly Nightshade Vegetables, oats, brown rice (HITE RICE is much safe as it won't be like sand paper in your gut), avoid ALL fiber supplements.

Please consider reading a book entitled "The Fiber Menace"https://www.amazon.com/Fiber-Menace-Constipation-Hemorrhoids-Ulcerative/dp/0970679645/ref=sr_1_1?hvadid=241579854453&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9005545&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=e&hvrand=15896875794481838634&hvtargid=aud-676677759524%3Akwd-370335503967&keywords=the+fiber+menace&qid=1553321909&s=gateway&sr=8-1&tag=googhydr-20  and check out the You Tube channel, "Gut Sense" https://www.youtube.com/user/GutSense

Every physician's and Gastroenterologist's office should ask their patients if they are Vegan and do an overall assessment of their diet.

*
Foods that seem to work best with me:*

Just about all other animal products such as turkey, chicken, liver, beef, fish, eggs, raw and/or aged cheeses, some dairy, butter-These are all fine.


I have had ultra-low pasteurized milk (145 degrees for forty-minutes preserving most of the enzymes) and have felt GREAT after drinking it.


And for laughs, here in Buffalo, NY have I have a CSA share, community supported agriculture-all produce and due to my flareup, I have had very little vegetable fiber in six-weeks or so-THANKFULLY, I have some people who can use this organic produce.


----------



## Whit

Snitzer1,
I have found a good way to get vegetables into my diet is with canned, already cooked and processed vegetables preferably those without salt added. This was a welcome suggestion by my nutritionist and has worked well. I avoid all broccolli and corn. She used a fun phrase in terms of the most easily digested meats to the least starting with fish. It goes-no legs, two lets, four legs. Beef and pork being the hardest to digest. Good luck and hope this helps.
Whit


----------



## dinoel

Crohns disease
Unsafe: mushrooms, milk, melons, sweet pepper, tea


----------



## Snitzer1

Whit said:


> Snitzer1,
> I have found a good way to get vegetables into my diet is with canned, already cooked and processed vegetables preferably those without salt added. This was a welcome suggestion by my nutritionist and has worked well. I avoid all broccolli and corn. She used a fun phrase in terms of the most easily digested meats to the least starting with fish. It goes-no legs, two lets, four legs. Beef and pork being the hardest to digest. Good luck and hope this helps.
> Whit


Thanks so much.

No one should eat corn or broccoli because they are like sandpaper to the GI tract-Very inflammatory and packed with anti-nutrients.

I do not seem to have any serious problems with beef, but Bacon, even uncured causes serious inflammation. 

I tried to eat steamed carrots and cauliflower (frozen) and about three-weeks ago, I lost my taste for it, no matter how I seasoned it.

I've also been taking Cod Liver oil on and off, plus B-Complex, some Vitamin C, Zinc and a couple other supplements mainly because when someone has Crohn's they do not absorb nutrients as well due to problems with stomach acid, inflammation of the GI tract and the loss of minerals through the Colon with all of the Diarrhea.


----------



## DickBrigance

Mexican, Indian and Thai food is my favorite.


----------



## Cawilliams

Miki said:


> Question to all those who listed unsafe food:
> What are the other factors that cause your flare-ups?
> Truth is that there is NO proof that any food alone causes the flare-up.
> But if your intestines are already damaged from past flare-ups then it is possible for some food to cause problems. Not because of the food itself but because your intestines are unable to absorb certain foods. Also things like tomatoes will surely cause pain to already damaged intestines because of their acidity.
> 
> My question is: do you think any food causes you problems WHEN you are perfectly healthy? (with completely healed intestines)
> Problem is that most of the people, even when they are feeling better, have some degree of damage from past flare-ups.
> 
> I would especially like to hear from those who have undergone resection (as myself) and whose intestines are now completely healed. (I have Crohn's)
> I have tried many different food after the operations and have not had even the slightest problems. Doctors also say: "Eat everything". (I still avoid certain foods just in case)
> So I think it's hardly a food that causes or triggers the disease. (this probably also explains so many differences in people's diets)
> Would like to hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> Thanks


I just had surgery 4 weeks ago and I’m still trying to figure out what I can eat.  Turkey , fish and chicken work well for me , rice does good also. I’m still trying food which will not give me gas. Absolutely no fried foods for me at least not now. I guess as time goes on and my intestines are completely healed I’ll try to incorporate other foods to see if I can tolerate them .. this is my 2nd surgery my first one was 20 years ago when I was first diagnosed.


----------



## GI Jane

1. Crohn's
2.  Eggplant and cauliflower (double over in pain praying for death), butter and oils, dairy except Greek yogurt, coffee nondairy creamer :-(, wine & Baileys (can handle whisky shot over ice occasionally), any fried food obviously, some tomato sauces, most chips (found seaweed and rice one and stick pretzels ok) 
3.  Rice, potatoes, fish, hamburger, most all vegetables cooked,  oatmeal, peanut butter creamy, banana, mango, blueberries 1/4 cup maximum depending on they day same with cherries both frozen, soups, crackers, licorice & ginger type teas, mini chocolate chips max 2 tsp (add to my oatmeal with peanut butter sometimes for a treat), avocado

All I can think of right now.


----------



## RoyW

1. Crohns
2. WHEAT FLOUR, COWMILK (the 2 most problematic, corn, dairy, legumes, raw vegetables, carbonated drinks, any fastfood junk
3. CHICKEN BONE BROTH (the safest ever), all meats (preferably soft structured in cooking/steaming, all fish (not so much shellfish), steamed/well-cooked vegetables(preferable cruciferious, not legumes), olive oils, nuts(especially macadamia and walnut)
4. I added an extra layer if thats okay for foods that I know cause me flare-ups in the long run, but might seem fine in the short run. Basically very dangerous because you DONT EXPECT them to be the cause. 
- ALL FLOURS (especially white modified ones) POTATOES (really sneaky one! gives me a flare but only after eating for months and stool always looking well), HIGH_SUGAR FRUITS, 1 a week is okay, but eating them on a daily basis makes me wanna sleep 12h a night after some time. HIGH CARB FOOD. Basically food that are high in carb, eating too much and I do get symptoms sooner or later. These include beetroot,sweet potato, yam, (any starches really), any bread(flours), RICE (this one so sneaky too!)


----------



## Braille Chicken Whisperer

I’ve been denied medical care, so we think it’s Crohn’s disease but nobody knows for sure. 

One of my biggest unsafe foods is beef. I absolutely cannot digest it. However chicken or turkey seem fine. I love spicy foods and they don’t seem to bother me at all. The more natural and raw the food is the more likely I am to be able to eat it but gluten is also unsafe for me.


----------



## Libby-Penny

Braille Chicken Whisperer said:


> I’ve been denied medical care, so we think it’s Crohn’s disease but nobody knows for sure.
> 
> One of my biggest unsafe foods is beef. I absolutely cannot digest it. However chicken or turkey seem fine. I love spicy foods and they don’t seem to bother me at all. The more natural and raw the food is the more likely I am to be able to eat it but gluten is also unsafe for me.


It took 4 yrs for a diagnosis, in and out of the hospital every other month just a CT ran.  Liquid diets didn't work, to salty, to much Red dye, sugar. I could taste the mold in the melted ice that passed for drinking water. Foods I once loved became taboo. Gastric Delay test finally showed Gastropresis...Slow Digestion. I'd gone from 140 lbs to 108 lbs. Every thing you eat bloats, causes pain, GERD. Seems everything food wise is an issue, when you are a multi GI and health issue patient at 73. Fresh water fish is OK, but not Seafood. High fiber bulk foods became a No, same for fruits, seeds, rice, hulls, dried beans. I was told Tuesday because of the Pre-Cancer Barrett's I'd be on Nexium for life.   Lymphocytic Colitis was added to the list, I don't fit into the Chron's or Ciliacs diseases, somewhere inbetween. Nexium did a number on my teeth, lost all the bottom, and not enough bone to adhere the lower denture. I can tell it is affecting the upper teeth as they are spreading and painful. Gastropresis turns you into a Type 2 Diabetic, 4 different pills, Metformin the worst later, I now use Humalog, please invent a NO FINGER PRICK testing, NO adhesive patch. I don't want to buy a $1,000 phone I don't use the $400 1 that much.  Try a watch with no adhesive patch. Try a Chat feature for Hearing Impaired for hard of hearing patients with Hearing Aids. Written words work better.


----------



## ravii_39

I am not able to figure out what foods are triggering me the symptoms because the symptoms are not showing up on the same day. How are you guys figuring it out those specific foods are harming you?


----------

